#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  AMP Porn

## jakkes72

Op een andere site is er iemand begonnen met het plaatsen van foto's van zijn/haar versterker rack.
Laat ik hier dan eens beginnen:

Inhoud van beneden naar boven:
LABFP6000Q voor het SUB en Laag
LAB2200 voor het hoog.
Chevin Q6 voor 4 groepen monitoren.
Schuiflade tbv stagebox
EAW MX300i voor mijn EAW JF260 toppen.


Achterkant.


Connector panel.
Van links naar rechts:
Powercon in en 3* uit, 4 * Speakon 4 tbv monitoren, daarnaast 2 Speakon8 parallel tbv multi voor de monitoren, daarnaast Speakon4 voor tops en daaronder voor de subs.
Onder de witte sticker de Speakon8's tbv de multi naar de subs, van uit de subs gaat er dan weer een Speakon 4 naar de tops.
Uiterst rechts wederom Speakon4 voor tops en daaronder voor de subs.

----------


## kees22

ziet er mooi uit

waar is dat bovenste paneel voor met die harting en die XLR's??????? :Confused:

----------


## Funkmaster

hoogstwaarschijnlijk zijn inputs op xlr en doorgelust naar eronder voor een linkje. Waarschijnlijk kan hij al zijn inputs dan ook met een multi doorsturen...

Erg netjes gedaan trouwens...

----------


## shure-fan

net en mooi rackje,  ik mis alleen nog aan de achterkant helemaal bovenaan een racklight   en een paar mooie afdekplaten om de losse HE's op te vullen,

----------


## Gast1401081

moah, netjes...

ik mis de quintella, of tehalit rangeerkoker waar de bedrading doorhgeen gaat, bosje tieraps etc om de boel enigzins vast te houden... etc etc..

maareh, versterker racks porno noemen is wel heel erg vorige eeuw...
de trend is al een ruime decade lang SelfPowered..

----------


## peternotermans

Pure AMP porn. Typisch gevalletje van LabGroepS*X  :Cool:

----------


## dj_jr

Ziet er netjes uit!
De Harting word steeds vaker voor XLR/Speakon gebruikt!


Misschien kan je nog denken aan:
Roostertje er voor om het af te dichten?
Kabels beetje opbossen?

Veel plezier er mee :Wink:

----------


## jakkes72

Momenteel heb ik nog een losse stagebox die boven op het rack staat.
Op dit rack zijn de returns op een HAN24 aangesloten. 
Het bovenste paneel van het rack is voorzien van een kabel met daaraan een HAN24, die parallel staat aan het chassisdeel waar die nu in zit, en aan de XLR M/F die er naast zitten.
Ik kan nu dus met 1 multi mijn hele amprack aan de stagebox hangen, en zelfs nog eventueel doorlussen naar een ander rack.

Zelf houd ik er niet zo van om versterkerracken aan de achterzijde helemaal dicht te maken ivm warmteproblemen en om patchmogelijkheden.
Ik weet dat er wel ventilatie panelen zijn, maar ik kies er dus voor om het zo te doen.

Kabels opbossen/wegwerken doe ik ook om die reden niet: als ik in moet grijpen om de een of andere reden, wil ik niet eerst a :Smile:  de blindplaten verwijderen b :Smile:  tyraps oid weg moeten knippen (dat gaat niet zo best met een leatherman, ik weet dat je ook klittenband kunt gebruiken...)

@Mac: ik had die opmerking van jou wel verwacht.
Ik kies echter momenteel bewust voor EAW JF260's die zijn niet actief. Mocht ik ooit de loterij winnen dan zou ik gaan kijken naar EAW NT26's.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Hier nog wat foto's van mijn rackjes (we wilden foto's zien toch?):

Rackje 1: 

Ons standaard rackje. 
Inhoud vbnb: EV DX 34A processor
Crest Audio CA9
Crest Audio CA12
Connector paneeltje tegenwoordig met: 2x XLR female (INPUT) 2x Speakon CA9 output + 2x Speakon CA12 output + 2x Speakon 4P output (CA9 2+/- | CA12 1+/-).
Rackje is zelf gebouwd. Deze foto is nog van toen het rack net klaar was, tegenwoordig zit de processor helemaal bovenin, dan ventilatierooster, dan de amps, dan connector paneeltje, en daaronder nog een 1HE roostertje. Zo kan er koele lucht onder en boven de eindtrappen langs.

De powercons heb ik er uitgehaald. In de toekomst wil ik een 3 polige blauwe CEE achterin monteren. Voor de versterkers een net iets betere aansluiting denk ik.

Ook nog 2 andere rackjes:
1x Crest Audio CA6 (voor de kleine klusjes waar alleen 2 speakers heen moeten)


DDA DD500 crossover
Yamaha P3500
Yamaha P2200

Stamt nog uit de goede oude tijd...  :Smile:  Tegenwoordig gebruikt als extra voor nood, of voor op de monitors.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## LJmalcolm

Hier 2 van onze rackjes..



en voor monitors..

----------


## Outline

> maareh, versterker racks porno noemen is wel heel erg vorige eeuw...
> de trend is al een ruime decade lang SelfPowered..



Als je het vanuit Zaltbommel bekijkt, al wat langer dan 'n decenium... Iemand nog oudere?

En als je het mij vraagt: doe mij maar een stapel D12's en (mischien) binnenkort ook nog 'n stapel D6jes...

----------


## jens

ach ik vind het wel leuk om de rackjes van een ander te bekijken...hoe het is ingedeeld en de praktische kant ervan....

----------


## Funkmaster

> En als je het mij vraagt: doe mij maar een stapel D12's en (mischien) binnenkort ook nog 'n stapel D6jes...



Kijk, zo denk ik er nu ook over  :Smile: 
Ik zal ook eens kijken of ik wat fotos kan maken van die bij ons.

----------


## Outline

Zal 'ns kijken of ik de Champagne-kleurige D12's op de foto ga krijgen...

Baal er van dat ik geen tijd heb/had voor de Theaterbeurs. Schijnt dat D&B daar wat interessante lezingen heeft gegeven... Waarom mis ik altijd de leuke dingen?!? Oja, omdat ik geld probeer te verdienen voor nog meer speelgoed!

Life's a bitch...

BTW: de P1200's en E-Pac's zijn en blijven ook leuke en goede versterkertjes. Zeker voor de tijd dat ze ontworpen werden! Alleen zwaar... Hier nog P1200 op monitoren. Binnenkort mischien D6jes...

----------


## Barthez

> Zal 'ns kijken of ik de *Champagne*-kleurige D12's op de foto ga krijgen...
> 
> BTW: de P1200's en E-Pac's zijn en blijven ook leuke en goede versterkertjes. Zeker voor de tijd dat ze ontworpen werden! Alleen zwaar... *Hier nog P1200 op monitoren. Binnenkort mischien D6jes*...



Zozo, champagne-kleurig? Die moeten dan uit een van de eerste series komen, daarna zijn de frontplaten langzaam aan steeds donkerdere kleuren gaan krijgen..

Als je versterkers op de monitors gaat vervangen leg dan gewoon het geld neer voor D12's, dan kun je tenminste 2-weg actief sturen  :Smile:  Maar over de oude P1200's ook niks te klagen hoor, het weegt wat, maar dan heb je wel een hele goede hufterproof amp!

----------


## ricardo

@LJmalcolm


Zeer nette en mooie amprack  :Smile:

----------


## Outline

> Zozo, champagne-kleurig? Die moeten dan uit een van de eerste series komen, daarna zijn de frontplaten langzaam aan steeds donkerdere kleuren gaan krijgen..
> 
> Als je versterkers op de monitors gaat vervangen leg dan gewoon het geld neer voor D12's, dan kun je tenminste 2-weg actief sturen  Maar over de oude P1200's ook niks te klagen hoor, het weegt wat, maar dan heb je wel een hele goede hufterproof amp!



Ze zijn zeker uit een van de eerste series! Ze hebben ook nog een normaal ventilatie-rooster (dus niet het D&B-logo). Wordt wel tijd dat de software ge-updated wordt... Maar verder geen klagen, die dingen doen het echt altijd. Persoonlijk vind ik de Champagne het mooist (smaak). Tegenwoordig vind ik het zwart veel en veels te zwart.

We nemen D6jes omdat we er in de toekomst ook E8s, E12s en E15BXs mee willen kunnen aansturen. En aangezien we nooit met actief aangestuurde monitoren werken... Per 2 in een rack, mooi voor sub/sat of 4 monitor-kanalen.

En nee, met een P1200 is (op het gewicht na) helemaal niks mis! Dus kan zijn dat D6jes nog wel even gaat duren. Maar de plannen en intentie is er.

----------


## arie

ik heb hier ook nog een aantal foto's van wat rackjes, als iemand ze misschien voor me online zou willen zetten(ik weet namelijk niet hoe dat moet, als je me dan zou willen mailen dan mail ik je de foto's)groeten arjan

----------


## moderator

Arjan, stuur ze maar door...
forum-moderator_apestaart_licht-geluid.nl

----------


## ralph

Fotootjes....

Voor de kleinere sets maken wij met veel plezier
en naar tevredenheid van de klanten en onszelf
gebruik van AD2404 amps in combi met een simpele DBX driverack.


De 3-weg sets worden aangestuurd via weer zo'n DRPA, maar dan gevoed door AD2402 amps


Achterkantje:


De line signalen en speakons worden aan de voorzijde, onderkant ingeprikt.
230V zit achterop, te verkiezen om ze via een 16A CEE te verdelen, of op losse schuko.

Om alles uniform aan te kunnen sluiten ( qua bekabeling) zitten ook de 3 weg sets op NL4, dus apart lijntje naar de subs

----------


## arie

ben de hele avond bezig geweest maar als het goed is moet je nu via de link een aantal eindtrappen in een rack tegen komen.

Fotoalbum, Gratis Online! Uw Digitale Foto's in een Online Fotoalbum bij Mijn Album!


Het labrack staat er 1 van per kant op het front, deze worden aangestuurd door het ux 8800 proccessor rack dat met elkaar verbonden wordt door een lk25 kabel, het labrack is op deze foto van achteren open normaal gesproken zitten daar ventilatie panelen in.er zit aan eindtrappen 1x fp10000q
2x fp7000+

het next pro audio rack gebruikten wij om 4 groepen monitor mee aan te sturen, deze eindtrappen en de monitors gaan eruit, omdat alle vaste band van ons over zijn op in ear en ze dus overbodig zijn geworden.in het rack zitten.

2x berhinger proccessor 
2x next proaudio ma2300
2x next proaudio ma3800

groeten arjan

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Hoi Arjan,

Ziet er allemaal netjes uit!

Alleen waarom is je processorrack zo groot? Dit kan toch met gemak in een 3-4 HE kistje?


Die custom 19" paneeltjes: heb je daar een goed adres voor en wat kost zoiets?

Bedankt, groeten Remco

----------


## arie

het proccessor rack is zo groot omdat we dit nog hadden liggen en om nu een nieuwe kist te bouwen vonden we een beetje jammer(en hier gooien ze ook niet zo snel mee in de losse verhuur)de plaatjes hebben ons 80euro ex gekost per stuk ik weet zo niet meer waar we ze hebben laten maken, kan er wel voor je achter komen maar dan zou ik het even na moeten vragen, groeten arjan

----------


## djfrenko

Hallo Remco,

Deze 19" panelen hebben we custom laten maken bij Gravutech in Diepenheim.
Aangezien ze daar al enige ervaring hebben in het graveren van panelen in de licht en geluid sector hebben ze alle connectoren al in hun programma staan. Het enige wat je aan hoeft te leveren is een schets van het paneel en dus niet de exacte maten van alle gaten. Eventueel een bedrijfslogo om er op te laten graveren. 

Groeten Frank.

----------


## WinterS

Rack wel in gebruik voor discobar ipv live, maar dat maakt niet uit denk ik?
klik om te vergroten...



Ondertussen zit der wel al een extra blindplaat in het rack...

----------


## 4wd

[CENTER]
En nog een plaatje van het Neutrik werk


Jammer van de Behringer X-over, RCF DX4008 staat op verlanglijstje[/CENTER]

----------


## Veenstra

http://album.partyflock.nl/49216681....cache;61076087

huiskamersetje subje 15", 2X Crown xti 1000, dbx eq, Jbl processor(processor eigenlijk overbodig maar destijds ingebouwd bij de eq)
in dap cases :Wink:  

iig Amps in een rackje.

----------


## 4AC

> http://album.partyflock.nl/49216681....cache;61076087
> 
> huiskamersetje subje 15", 2X Crown xti 1000, dbx eq, Jbl processor(processor eigenlijk overbodig maar destijds ingebouwd bij de eq)
> in dap cases 
> 
> iig Amps in een rackje.



Waar word het versterkervermogen over verdeelt behalve over het subje?

----------


## JVS

Mijn home-cinema rackje :-)

http://img363.imageshack.us/img363/2...rkleind9lp.jpg

----------


## DJ-Jan

de link werkt niet.

*na de link gekopierd te hebben werkt het wel*

----------


## JVS

> de link werkt niet



Raar.. Even de link die hij opent copy-pasten in een nieuw explorer-venster en 't werkt wel..

----------


## 4AC

> Raar.. Even de link die hij opent copy-pasten in een nieuw explorer-venster en 't werkt wel..



Bij mij nog steeds niet, helaas... :Frown:

----------


## Funkmaster

> Bij mij nog steeds niet, helaas...



had hetzelfde probleem... opera deed het niet, Internet explorer dan weer wel. Even de url in een andere browser plakken dus.

----------


## 4AC

> had hetzelfde probleem... opera deed het niet, Internet explorer dan weer wel. Even de url in een andere browser plakken dus.



Bedankt voor je reactie, maar ik had dit al gedaan... :Stick Out Tongue: 
Bij mij werkt het niet op Mozilla Firefox én Internet Explorer!

----------


## The Freak

> Bedankt voor je reactie, maar ik had dit al gedaan...
> Bij mij werkt het niet op Mozilla Firefox én Internet Explorer!



Even de tekst op de weergegeven foutmelding lezen ...
"... clear your browser cache and refresh this page ..."
Dus in Firefox "Extra->privégegevens opruimen" en dan CTRL-F5.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Bedankt voor je reactie, maar ik had dit al gedaan...
> Bij mij werkt het niet op Mozilla Firefox én Internet Explorer!



Hier ook gewoon Firefox (3.0), link kopiëren en plakken in een nieuw tabblad, geen enkel probleem.

Wat betreft het rackje: ziet er erg gaaf uit al die 1HE kastjes. Wat is dat voor DBX processor eigenlijk die daar bovenin zit?

En wat stuur je met al die losse eindtrappen aan?

Groeten Hugo

----------


## Big Bang

Zomaar een tweeweg rackje van ons waar ik eventjes terug toevallig met de camera voorbij kwam. Front, Rear. Achterkant blijft normaal bij gebruik gesloten, nog geen enkel probleem met koeling gehad.

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

onze rackjes ook dan nog maar even. een rackje (QSC) is voor de subjes. en het andere rack is voor Topjes van Turbosound TCS-612. 
 

het linkse rack is het sub rackje met twee QSC 3002 ampjes en een Dynacord processor. het andere rackje zit voor het hoog een BGW ampje en voor mid en laag een LEM versterkertje. deze worden aangestuurd door een ev processor (zelfde als dynacord).  de racken worden aan de achterkant bekabelt aan de hand van NL 4 en xlr in/out en bijhet subrack zit er een hi out op voor onze line array. daarnaast staat nog een fx rackje van ons

----------


## koentjes

zo... ik zal ook mijn blauwe rackje eens online gooien...

2x SA1600
1x EV DX38



sorry, krijg de afbeelding niet verkleind hier... 
als iemand dat wel kan... gère...

----------


## shure-fan

@ bovenstaand:   zelfs je xlr kabels zijn blauw

----------


## koentjes

ja dat klopt... deze 2 zijn toevallig blauw, de rest allemaal mooi zwart....  :Smile:

----------


## Big Bang

Toch jammer dat de DX38 niet blauw is  :Wink: . Verder netjes hoor, is het ook een beetje te tillen?

----------


## jens

puur uit interesse, ik ken de versterkers niet  maar ik zie dat ze vol uit staan en je deksels achterop dr nog opzitten?

koelt het dan voldoende?

verder net rackje idd

----------


## jans

> puur uit interesse, ik ken de versterkers niet maar ik zie dat ze vol uit staan en je deksels achterop dr nog opzitten?
> 
> koelt het dan voldoende?
> 
> verder net rackje idd



Als je naar de DX38 kijkt kun je zien dat er maar weinig signaal ingestuurd wordt.

----------


## koentjes

@jens; klopt, achterop zit een ventilatieschotel in het deksel, en de versterkers worden niet erg warm eigenlijk, zelfs als je een avond flink doorduwt, blijven ze koeltjes.

@jans; hehe mooi he, fotos... momentopnames...  :Wink: 

@Big Bang; tillen... doe ik liever niet  :Big Grin:  maar het is nèt te doen, maar mag niet van de arbo (zit tegen de 50kg.)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  die dubbele handgrepen zitten er niet voor niks op, lekker met 2en dus

----------


## Stage-Q

hier een paar van onze rackjes, van bedrijf waar ik ook voor werk.

 2x Dynacord S-1200

 QSC PL2 en PL4 + processor K&F

 2x QSC PL4 + processor

 QSC PL6 + 2x Processor



Andere amp. racks hebben we nog geen fototjes van gemaakt.

----------


## jens

mijn 2 weg rackje

voor een sub/top combie



dbx driverack, ad impuls 1200, crown 1200xs

----------


## jakkes72

Na de vervanging van wat spullen even wat nieuwe foto's:

Achter zijde van het rack met daarin van boven naar beneden:
- Patchpanel ch 25-28 en returns 1-8
- Panel sub-multi's : Output 1-8 (Han24), Input 17-24 (Han24), Input 1-16 (Han72), FOH out en MON out (Han108)
- Panel Power in/uit Monitor 1-4 out (4 Speakon4 , 2 Speakon8), System out (EAW JF260).


Front:
- EW100 G2 ontvanger
- Patch lade,
- QSC PLX2 1804
- Lab Gruppen fp2200
- Lab Gruppen Fp6000Q
- EAW MX300i tbv EAW JF260e / EAW SB250)


Inhoud van de Patchlade:
Hierin zitten de sub-multi inputs 1-24 op kabeldelen, en de chassisdelen gaan naar de FOH/MON Han108 outputs.


Lade in uitgetrokken toestand
Na patchen gaat de lade gewoon dicht, en na afloop de multi's eraf en wegwezen....


Detail....

----------


## mverdult

Versterker Rack 2008

----------


## Watt Xtra

Hier een fotootje van mn 4 kanaals monitor rackje.
Lab 1200 met 2 maal een DBX eq


http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Foto-LXLE6IWS.jpg

achterkant
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Foto-JJGUV3DG.jpg

----------


## Outline

Hmmm.... Je weet dat je XLR's op z'n kant niet het handigste is? Ivm moeilijk te on-pluggen.

En wat heb jij van Phonic in je la liggen?

----------


## Watt Xtra

> Hmmm.... Je weet dat je XLR's op z'n kant niet het handigste is? Ivm moeilijk te on-pluggen.
> 
> En wat heb jij van Phonic in je la liggen?



 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   dat was een foutje bij het boren van de gaatjes... Het gaat wel zo, je moet gewoon vooraan beginnen en dan van links naar rechts on-pluggen :P  Vond het en beetje onzin om helemaal opnieuw te beginnen en extra gaatjes boren vond ik ook weer lelijk!

dat zijn geen lades maar losse stapelbakken die bij in de stolpen kunnen worden geplaatst. Zo kun je makkelijk een basisset kabels bij de amps, mixers enz meedoen.

Enige wat ik van phonic heb is een klein mixertje.. dus die zal daar wel inliggen.

----------


## Whitefarmer

En wat is voor jou de reden dat je de amp bij de EQ hebt, en niet los?

staat dit rackje bij je FOH of on stage??


groeten John

----------


## Watt Xtra

> En wat is voor jou de reden dat je de amp bij de EQ hebt, en niet los?
> 
> staat dit rackje bij je FOH of on stage??
> 
> 
> groeten John



on stage, naja naast het podium  :Big Grin:  Dit is dus typisch een rackje dat uitsluitend voor monitor wordt gebruikt. Meestal is er dan een losse monitormix. En zo niet dan is het podium en vaak het cafe niet al te groot en kan er vooraf redelijk goed worden uitgefloten en is het niet meer nodig om te eq-en. Het monitor setje speelt dan zeer gemakkelijk zodat rondzingers echt een zeldzaamheid zijn.

----------


## Watt Xtra

en hier een rackjevoor 3weg gebruik.

synq 3K6, synq 2K2 en t-amp voor het hoog.
De 2K2 wil ik nog vervangen voor een 3K6 en de t-amp voor een carver of labgruppen.
Processor is de XP4080 van xilica incl ethernet.. subliem!!

Het mooie, rackje weegt net 25 kg. 



achterkant heb ik zo nog geen foto van, alles xlr in, speakon8 out en de overige processor kanalen ook uitgevoert.

----------


## jens

netjes hoor, moest even 2 keer kijken naar je amps haha lijkt net een 2x 31 bands 2he eq :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

en ideaal een bak  voor je kabels in je stolp! als je toch ruimte over heb.

----------


## oversound

Heb alweer tijdje hier niet gepost maar wou toch even mijn rackjes showen.
Er mist in het rechterrack nog 1 xta dp224 bij de pl4 maar die is momenteel eventjes tijdje ergens anders ingebruik.
Ondertussen bezig met de nieuwe racken die gaan komen.

Voorkant 
Achterkant

----------


## kevinos91

Foto van mijn rack(je)



Staan per amp 2 dap x15hl op (8 ohm)
Meestal zet ik het rack onder mijn mengpaneel :P

----------


## Toan_08

uhm, waarom heb jij je connector paneeltje niet aan de voorkant zitten? dat is toch veel handiger :Embarrassment:  maar voor de rest een heel net rack! :Wink: , en volgens mij is die Vent rooster toch niet echt nodig? . die synq amps genereren amper warmte. ( correct me if i am wrong).

----------


## Watt Xtra

kevin: speel jij per amp?? 2 speakers?? Dus je synq in brug??

Ik heb nu een aantal synq 3K6 in de verhuur en heb op de ene kant de laagkasten zitten, 3* 18" JBL 2241 is geen probleem en de andere kant van de amp mijn midspeakers. Zo trek je de voeding van je amp niet helemaal tot de max en is 2,6ohm probleemloos te bespelen. Vermogen genoeg.

----------


## stijn

er wordt niet meer gereageert!!!

----------


## Toan_08

> kevin: speel jij per amp?? 2 speakers?? Dus je synq in brug??
> 
> Ik heb nu een aantal synq 3K6 in de verhuur en heb op de ene kant de laagkasten zitten, 3* 18" JBL 2241 is geen probleem en de andere kant van de amp mijn midspeakers. Zo trek je de voeding van je amp niet helemaal tot de max en is 2,6ohm probleemloos te bespelen. Vermogen genoeg.



nee hij heeft 4 DAP X-15HL op 2 versterkers STERO. dus per versterker 2 subs STEREO  :Smile:  (had hij uigelegd op een andere forum :Wink: )

----------


## sd_2

Dan kan ik ook weer niet achterblijven...



Links helaas 2stuks AED RK4 racken ingehuurd op die klus. We hebben zelf ook twee van die racken, echter hebben onze 3x LAB FP6400 en 1x LAB FP3400 erin. Bovenstaande racken hebben 4x LAB FP6400. AChterzijde uitgevoerd op L'Acoustics backpanels met Cacom connectors en Sub-D configuratie brosjes..

Rechts zie je onze monitorracken. Daar hebben we er 3 van, inhoud; 2x Camco DL3000 2P ampen met een XTA DP224 voor de processing. We draaien op die racken actieve monitors zoals FM115 en 112XT, of kleine PA subje/topje combinatie...



Misschien worden we hier ook geil van (het ging toch om ampen-porn??) Setje een keer gehuurd op een klus, bovenstaand zie je 4x RK4-rack in een poly-kar van AED-rent. Rechtsboven een PSU om de racken aan te sluiten op 63A en links een dolby-lake voor de processing. Geil apparaatje is dat trouwens..



Niet zozeer ampen-porn maar ook erg opwindend, dit rackje dolby's van rentall. Twee stuks 4in/12uit processors om dV-Dosc PA te maken met subs eronder. In dit geval is de onderste niet gebruikt. Helemaal onderaan zie je een backpanel (aan de voorkant) met cacom en whirlwind connectors om de RK4 racken mee aan te sluiten..
Ook dit rackje is niet van mij, wel het monitorrack dat aan de zijkant nog deels te zien is.

----------


## LJmalcolm

Erg mooie rackjes! Lab, XTA en DLP's zijn nou percies wat ik versta onder AMP PORN :Big Grin:  en ik ben vast niet de enigste :Cool:

----------


## Toan_08

1 woord WOW!!! daar word ik nou erg jaloers van  :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## LJ_jacob

> Foto van mijn rack(je)
> 
> 
> 
> Staan per amp 2 dap x15hl op (8 ohm)
> Meestal zet ik het rack onder mijn mengpaneel :P



zitten je amps aan de achterkant ook vast? wil nog weleens gebeuren dat een ampje uit z'n "vleugels" scheurt als hij alleen voor vast hangt...
Misschien is het een idee om je ampjes onderop te doen, dan je lem er boven, en daarboven ventilatieroostertje. Zo kunnen de amps gewoon op de bodem rusten, en kan de warme lucht (die immers opstijgt) ook meteen weg.
Het is maar een idee...

----------


## 4AC

> zitten je amps aan de achterkant ook vast? wil nog weleens gebeuren dat een ampje uit z'n "vleugels" scheurt als hij alleen voor vast hangt...
> Misschien is het een idee om je ampjes onderop te doen, dan je lem er boven, en daarboven ventilatieroostertje. Zo kunnen de amps gewoon op de bodem rusten, en kan de warme lucht (die immers opstijgt) ook meteen weg.
> Het is maar een idee...



Goede tip, alleen gaat het hier om een Klasse-D versterkertje. Je praat dan over een kilootje of 7 per amp. De constructie van de versterker moet dus wel érg slecht zijn wil deze uit haar oren scheuren.
Een andere optie zou overigens zijn om iets op de bodem van de flightcase vast te maken waar de versterker op kan rusten.
Een herindeling is in ieder geval wel het overwegen waard... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## jaspertje

foto vond ik nog ergens

geloof de monitor rekken van toppers 2008

----------


## 4AC

> foto vond ik nog ergens
> 
> geloof de monitor rekken van toppers 2008



Monitor rekken?  :EEK!: 
Indrukwekkend aantal dan.

----------


## MusicXtra

> foto vond ik nog ergens
> 
> geloof de monitor rekken van toppers 2008



Zijn het niet de racks voor de FOH?
Ik tel zo gauw 20 versterkers, ervan uitgaande dat er actieve monitoren gebruikt worden zijn dat dus 20! monitorgroepen.
Lijkt me wat veel, zeker omdat er volgens mij ook nog eens met in-ears wordt gewerkt.

----------


## wouter_jp

> Zijn het niet de racks voor de FOH?
> Ik tel zo gauw 20 versterkers, ervan uitgaande dat er actieve monitoren gebruikt worden zijn dat dus 20! monitorgroepen.
> Lijkt me wat veel, zeker omdat er volgens mij ook nog eens met in-ears wordt gewerkt.



dit zijn quad rekken ( monitor rekken dus )  20 kantjes op zo`n klus is niet heel erg veel.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

ZO, de nieuwe ampracken zijn hier ook klaar. Had een half jaar geleden al gezegd dat ik ermee bezig zou en dat er foto's zouden komen: nou bij deze!



De onderste racken worden gebruikt om de (bi-amp) toppen mee aan te sturen (Renkus-Heinz SR6 en/of CT5) en zijn voorzien van een Crest CA12 (laag) en Crest CA6 (mid/hoog) aangestuurd door een XTA DP200 processor.

De bovenste racken worden voor de subs gebruikt (Renkus-Heinz C3) en zijn voorzien van een Crest 8001 en Renkus-Heinz X120 subprocessor.


Kistjes zijn net klaar (zelfbouw) en moeten qua bekabeling nog worden afgewerkt. Daar moet ik echter eerst nog even beter overna denken (om alles zo flexibel mogelijk te maken).

Groeten Hugo

----------


## LJmalcolm

Nette rackjes! Kwa opzet ongeveer hetzelfde als de onze, CA12/CA6/DP224  :Smile:

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> Ik tel zo gauw 20 versterkers, ervan uitgaande dat er actieve monitoren gebruikt worden zijn dat dus 20! monitorgroepen.



Stomme vraag misschien, maar sinds wanneer heb je een amprack nodig voor een actieve monitor???  :Confused:

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Stomme vraag misschien, maar sinds wanneer heb je een amprack nodig voor een actieve monitor???



Synco monitoren zijn bi-amp, dus actief gefilterd. Zodoende dat er over actief gesproken wordt...


@LJmalcolm: hoe hebben jullie de aansluitingen en stroomverdeling op de racks zitten?

Groeten Hugo

----------


## LJmalcolm

@hugo : onze racken hebben de volgende aansluitingen

- Powercon in 20A
- Xlr 2x in/2x uit
- Speakon 2x links/2x rechts
- RS485 In/Uit
- RS232 In

Verder zijn ze niet helemaal dicht gemaakt zodat er nog geschakeld of gepatcht/doorgelust kan worden in het rack.

----------


## frederic

> @hugo : onze racken hebben de volgende aansluitingen
> 
> - Powercon in 20A
> - Xlr 2x in/2x uit
> - Speakon 2x links/2x rechts
> - RS485 In/Uit
> - RS232 In
> 
> Verder zijn ze niet helemaal dicht gemaakt zodat er nog geschakeld of gepatcht/doorgelust kan worden in het rack.



Jij hebt waarschijnlijk veel doktersrekeningen?

----------


## peterwagner

> Jij hebt waarschijnlijk veel doktersrekeningen?



Gewoon goed tillen, netjes knieen op slot en vanuit de onderrug........  :Big Grin:

----------


## Stage-Q

hmm nou toch til ik ze liever niet zo hoog.

Wat is 't probleem als je gewoon netjes 2 stapeltjes van 2 racken maakt.

----------


## Roelande

waarschijnlijk speciaal op mekaar gezet voor deze foto :-)

over onhandig gesproken zoals het nu staat!

----------


## LJmalcolm

roelande gaat door voor de magnetron :Big Grin:  normaal is het max 2 hoog!

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> waarschijnlijk speciaal op mekaar gezet voor deze foto :-)
> 
> over onhandig gesproken zoals het nu staat!



Arme wieltjes :EEK!:

----------


## LJmalcolm

> Arme wieltjes



die wieltjes houden dat makkelijk :Wink:  totale belasting is nog niet eens de helft van wat dat rackje kan hebben.. niet dat we daar ook ooit aan zullen komen maja :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jens

Vragen jullie dan nooit aan de riggers om een extra verlinde...om amp rackjes op hun plek te zetten  :Wink:

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

dan ook ff hoe wij onze px-racken hebben:



heb er overigens momenteen de dc-1 processors inzitten, en de DX38 processors zitten nu in de rx racken, met n cp-4000 op laag en cp-2200 op top.

als alles weer n keertje terug is, zal ik ook ff alles langs elkaar zetten en n fotoootje maken....

----------


## BlackLight_Frank

> die wieltjes houden dat makkelijk totale belasting is nog niet eens de helft van wat dat rackje kan hebben.. niet dat we daar ook ooit aan zullen komen maja



Ik heb de amp-racks bij Fragment nog niet zo hoog zien staan. Wel een keer Vincent helpen stacken met die ouwe HK-set in de tent in Beckum, tot aan het dakzeil. Maar dat was nog voordat Rob achter de schuiven stond en wij nog bij ze inprikten i.p.v. andersom.

----------


## LJmalcolm

> Ik heb de amp-racks bij Fragment nog niet zo hoog zien staan. Wel een keer Vincent helpen stacken met die ouwe HK-set in de tent in Beckum, tot aan het dakzeil. Maar dat was nog voordat Rob achter de schuiven stond en wij nog bij ze inprikten i.p.v. andersom.



daar ga ik hier geen woorden over vuilmaken :Wink: 

phoenix setje klinkt ook wel een stukkie lekkerder als HK Audio R :Smile:

----------


## tijn

@LJMalcolm: Mooie rackjes idd. Ben je toevallig met pinksteren ook met Fragment in Gilze? Dan kan ik ze met eigen ogen bewonderen...

----------


## LJmalcolm

> @LJMalcolm: Mooie rackjes idd. Ben je toevallig met pinksteren ook met Fragment in Gilze? Dan kan ik ze met eigen ogen bewonderen...



Dat kan ik nog niet zeggen, ik doe eigenlijk alleen de grotere klussen... Maar ik kan wel ff kijken of ik meekan :Smile:

----------


## Stoney3K

> Gewoon goed tillen, netjes knieen op slot en vanuit de onderrug........



Je zal het maar moeten tippen. VAN ONDEREN!  :Big Grin: 

Afgezien van het feit of ze ook echt stolpjes maken voor dit soort constructies van 2,5m hoog...

----------


## Martijnvanthiel

en probeer die stolp er maar eens af te krijgen als de zaal 4,5 meter hoog is...  :Confused:

----------


## LJmalcolm

wat een reacties allemaal zo haha :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## peterwagner

buiten tippen, en dan de inhoud van de stolp eruit schuiven en dan op z'n kant naar binnen tillen en weer rechtop zetten........appeltjeeitje.....  :Big Grin:

----------


## speakertech

Meestal staan ze zomaar ergens verscholen in een hoekje. Dit soort rekjes gebruik ik dan weer voor mijn 100 volt lijnen aan te sturen.
Van boven naar beneden
1)Custom made blowerunit, met temp sensing. Custom made, omdat ik geen merk ken dat in een HE vanonder aanzuigt en naar voor wegblaast.

2) 2 x Philips SQ45 amp, 400 watt RMS

3)Custom made aansluitpaneeltje met 2x lijn connector en twee x doorgeluste XLR.
Omdat 100 volt vaak mono is, is de doorlusmogelijkheid voorzien (het gele kabeltje). Een aantal rackjes kan ik zo weer daisy chainen.




Speakertech

----------


## Smit-PA

Boven naar onder:
- Dynacord - Powermax230
- Prodjuser - M520
- Prodjuser - M720
- Aansluit stuk:   Licks - rechts
Powercon uit, laag1, hoog1, XLR1, XLR2, laag2, hoog2, powercon in
laag uit is op de 2 het hoog gezet. dit voor NL4 systeem 


aan de achterzijde nog een verhoging gemaakt voor druk tijdens het rijden op te vangen.

----------


## vasco

> - Aansluit stuk:   Licks - rechts
> Powercon uit, laag1, hoog1, XLR1, XLR2, laag2, hoog2, powercon in



Je aansluitpaneel is mooi symmetrisch zo maar is het niet praktischer om de powercons bij elkaar te houden als ook de andere aansluitingen in groepen bij elkaar te houden?

----------


## Stoney3K

> Meestal staan ze zomaar ergens verscholen in een hoekje. Dit soort rekjes gebruik ik dan weer voor mijn 100 volt lijnen aan te sturen.
> Van boven naar beneden
> 1)Custom made blowerunit, met temp sensing. Custom made, omdat ik geen merk ken dat in een HE vanonder aanzuigt en naar voor wegblaast.
> 
> 2) 2 x Philips SQ45 amp, 400 watt RMS
> 
> 3)Custom made aansluitpaneeltje met 2x lijn connector en twee x doorgeluste XLR.
> Omdat 100 volt vaak mono is, is de doorlusmogelijkheid voorzien (het gele kabeltje). Een aantal rackjes kan ik zo weer daisy chainen.
> 
> Speakertech



Mag 100V zomaar op een paar banaanplugjes gezet worden? Ik kan me voorstellen dat je daar een aardige mep van kan krijgen als het ding eenmaal draait.

@Vasco: Aansluitingen groeperen heeft zo zijn voordelen, dit ook  :Smile: ... vooral als je nogal eens rackjes naast elkaar zet kun je zo sneller doorlussen zonder dat je kabels elkaar hoeven te kruisen en je dus kans krijgt op spaghetti. Verder vind ik het dan weer wel frappant dat hier de geluids-link ontbreekt.

----------


## speakertech

> Mag 100V zomaar op een paar banaanplugjes gezet worden? Ik kan me voorstellen dat je daar een aardige mep van kan krijgen als het ding eenmaal draait.



Een low z versterker van 600 watt geeft al 50 volt en in brug ook al 100 volt op 8 ohm. Dat is in principe een gevaarlijke spanning. Dat is echter de maximale waarde.Gemiddeld is de spanning een stuk lager. Bovendien zijn de gebruikte frequenties meestal hoger, zodat hartfibrillatie minder kans krijgt.
Dan is er nog een ander probleem. Luidspreker ketens in de open lucht en lengtes tot 2500 meter zijn niet tegen een redelijke prijs te maken, met normale kabels en stekers, zeker als het maar voor een dag is. Daar wordt dus tweelingsnoer gebruikt en de wijze van aftakken, zal ik hier maar niet uitleggen.......
Standaard kabels van bijv 50 meter zijn altijd te kort en 100 meter is weer te lang.
De evenementen organisatie verplichten om de luidsprekerlokaties op gegeven afstanden zetten lukt ook al niet. Lichtmasten staan al helemaal niet op  gemakkelijke afstanden.
Je moet toch wat....
Speakertech

----------


## jans

[_quote=speakertech;504807]Een low z versterker van 600 watt geeft al 50 volt en in brug ook al 100 volt op 8 ohm. Dat is in principe een gevaarlijke spanning. Dat is echter de maximale waarde.Gemiddeld is de spanning een stuk lager. Bovendien zijn de gebruikte frequenties meestal hoger, zodat hartfibrillatie minder kans krijgt._
_Dan is er nog een ander probleem. Luidspreker ketens in de open lucht en lengtes tot 2500 meter zijn niet tegen een redelijke prijs te maken, met normale kabels en stekers, zeker als het maar voor een dag is. Daar wordt dus tweelingsnoer gebruikt en de wijze van aftakken, zal ik hier maar niet uitleggen......._
_Standaard kabels van bijv 50 meter zijn altijd te kort en 100 meter is weer te lang._
_De evenementen organisatie verplichten om de luidsprekerlokaties op gegeven afstanden zetten lukt ook al niet. Lichtmasten staan al helemaal niet op gemakkelijke afstanden._
_Je moet toch wat....
Speakertech[/quote]

_En dan proberen over het geheel zo een gelijk mogelijk level te houden.
Wat de aansluiting betreft, groot groen waterdier met scherpe tanden? :Big Grin: 
Wat de spanning betreft: Het komt vanaf een trafo en mits goed aangelegd heb je geen potentiaalvershil ten opzichte van aarde dus moeten beide aders gelijktijdig aangeaakt worden. Vindt het overigens wel een punt van aandacht omdat de stroom die er loopt ook aanzienlijk is.
Heb wel eens een tik gehad van een aansluiting op een nat grasveld. 
Maar goed genoeg off topic.

Zodra ik mijn nieuwe 100V racken af heb zal ik ze eens posten. Kan wel even duren, dus heb geduld.

----------


## ronny

standaard versterkerracken heb ik al genoeg gezien, zowel goede als slechte.  Vind het voor de verandering wel eens leuk om ook 100V systemen tegen te komen. Ben benieuwd naar de foto's  :Embarrassment:

----------


## showband

> [_quote=speakertech;504807]__en de wijze van aftakken, zal ik hier maar niet uitleggen......._



Wat de aansluiting betreft, groot groen waterdier met scherpe tanden? :Big Grin: 
[/quote]

Veiligheidsspeldensnoeren toch?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Smit-PA

> Verder vind ik het dan weer wel frappant dat hier de geluids-link ontbreekt.



Klopt, Had alleen nog eentje met 8 gaten. Komt als goed is deze week eentje binnen met 12x D er in.
Wil ook de powercon in/uit andersom hebben. Vraag niet waarom, maar voor me gevoel is dat logischer.
Dan zal er ook XLR uit op komen en 2x blind (komt vast ooit vol)

Heb de connectoren aan de achterzijde van de plaat zitten, dus kan het zo uitboren en veranderen. Zij op deze manier her te gebruiken zonder los te moeten solderen. Dit vind overigens ook netter staan.

----------


## speakertech

> Wat de aansluiting betreft, groot groen waterdier met scherpe tanden?
> Veiligheidsspeldensnoeren toch?



Zijn die dingen de laatste tijd niet paars?
En ze staan niet in de NEN1010, dus kunnen ook niet afgekeurd worden.
De laatste suggestie komt heel dicht in de buurt. Ik kijk ook altijd hoe mijn conculega´s zoiets aansluiten. Dus heeft iemand prima suggesties!!!! Hier inleveren :Big Grin: 


Speakertech

----------


## mjusic

> ... Dus heeft iemand prima suggesties!!!! Hier inleveren...



Ik heb het (vele jaren geleden) jarenlang gedaan, 100 volt luidsprekers opgehangen en aangesloten, kilometers achter elkaar (wielerrondes, motorcross, straatfeesten etc.)
Het grootste probleem inderdaad de onregelmatige afstand tussen de palen/bomen etc.
Onze oplossing: gewoon dit soort kabel spannen:



en dan aansluiten met twee krokodillenklemmetjes waarin een spijkertje gesoldeerd was (wij noemden het 'prikkertjes'):

Aansluiten: twee stuks dwars door de kabel prikken (zwart en rood uiteraard). Aan de luidsprekers zat een normale 220v stekker.

Ik denk dat ik duizend van deze 'prikkertjes' gesoldeerd heb in mijn jeugd op mijn vrije zaterdagen ...

----------


## Smit-PA

die blauwe of rode stekkertjes uit de auto industrie zouden dan ook een goede oplossing zijn.
Van die connectoren die je over een draad heen kan schuiven en er dan een bij in kan drukken. Daarna druk je in beiden een stalen plaatje, dekseltje dicht en je hebt een splitsing.

----------


## jans

[quote=mjusic;504887]I



_en dan aansluiten met twee krokodillenklemmetjes_ *( groot groen waterdier met scherpe tanden )* _waarin een spijkertje gesoldeerd was (wij noemden het 'prikkertjes'):_


Dit bedoelde ik ook. Vindt het een nadeel dat ze vaak afbreken en dus veel onderhoud. 
Ben op zoek naar een andere oplossing voor de vaste projecten waarbij de afstand tussen de hoorns bekend is. Gewone shuko's vindt ik te lomp en de banaan niet betrouwbaar genoeg. Speakon is ook te lomp.

----------


## shure-fan

[quote=jans;504901]



> I
> 
> Ben op zoek naar een andere oplossing voor de vaste projecten waarbij de afstand tussen de hoorns bekend is. Gewone shuko's vindt ik te lomp en de banaan niet betrouwbaar genoeg. Speakon is ook te lomp.




misschien xlr?

----------


## speakertech

> Ik heb het (vele jaren geleden) jarenlang gedaan, 100 volt luidsprekers opgehangen en aangesloten, kilometers achter elkaar (wielerrondes, motorcross, straatfeesten etc.)
> Het grootste probleem inderdaad de onregelmatige afstand tussen de palen/bomen etc.
> Onze oplossing: gewoon dit soort kabel spannen:
> 
> 
> 
> en dan aansluiten met twee krokodillenklemmetjes waarin een spijkertje gesoldeerd was (wij noemden het 'prikkertjes'):
> 
> Aansluiten: twee stuks dwars door de kabel prikken (zwart en rood uiteraard). Aan de luidsprekers zat een normale 220v stekker.
> ...



Een van mijn manieren.
Ik gebruik losse snoertjes, daardoor kun je  ook meer luidsprekers op een piercing aansluiten.
Als het zo uitkomt zet ik ook via deze weg het signaal op de lijn. Mooi dat er dan 4 ampere doorheen gaat bij 400 watt.
De kabel op de foto is gesplitst, dat is niet nodig voor piercing. Het heeft te maken met de kwaliteit van het snoer. Bij een paar rollen laten de aders los van elkaar. Bij aanschaf van het snoer is nauwelijks te bepalen of dat fenomeen gaat gebeuren.
Speakertech

----------


## speakertech

> die blauwe of rode stekkertjes uit de auto industrie zouden dan ook een goede oplossing zijn.
> Van die connectoren die je over een draad heen kan schuiven en er dan een bij in kan drukken. Daarna druk je in beiden een stalen plaatje, dekseltje dicht en je hebt een splitsing.



Bij die dingen is de beschadiging van de mantel groter dan bij piercing. Bovendien wil je na het evenement snel weer afbreken en dat schiet met die dingen niet op. Laatste nadeel is dat die losse dingen gemakkelijk kwijtraken en dat je de aders van het snoer moet splitsen. Uiteindelijk sta je toch maar op een ladder te werken en niet op een mooie werkbank in het atelier.
50 luidsprekers is alweer 100 van die klemmetjes

Speakertech

----------


## Smit-PA

> Bij die dingen is de beschadiging van de mantel groter dan bij piercing. Bovendien wil je na het evenement snel weer afbreken en dat schiet met die dingen niet op. Laatste nadeel is dat die losse dingen gemakkelijk kwijtraken en dat je de aders van het snoer moet splitsen. Uiteindelijk sta je toch maar op een ladder te werken en niet op een mooie werkbank in het atelier.
> 50 luidsprekers is alweer 100 van die klemmetjes
> 
> Speakertech



geef  niet graag toe, maar je hebt 3x gelijk. :Frown:

----------


## speakertech

> standaard versterkerracken heb ik al genoeg gezien, zowel goede als slechte.  Vind het voor de verandering wel eens leuk om ook 100V systemen tegen te komen. Ben benieuwd naar de foto's



Ik eigenlijk ook wel.

 Naast het gewone PA geluid, zijn er toch vele projecten, die bijna alleen met 100 volt te maken zijn, zoals wielerrondes, sportevenementen, vliegshows etc.

 Er moeten dus wekelijks vele van die installaties in bedrijf zijn. Hoe zien die racks eruit. Soms worden er komplete geluidswagens uitgerust. Foto's daarvan zijn natuurlijk ook aardig om te zien. Ik weet het, 100 volt is niet het hoofdonderwerp van dit forum, maar velen doen toch lekker mee met dat materiaal.


Speakertech

----------


## dexter

Ook veel kerken, vergaderruimtes, en radiowagens zijn met 100V systemen uitgerust.
Misschien ook leuk daar fotos van te zien.

----------


## Koen van der K

Volgens mij is het niet zo wezenlijk anders of spannender dan "conventionele amps" om 'n Fixed Install rack 100V amps te zien. Heb er diverse geinstalleerd / onderhouden in o.a. raadszalen, foyers, restaurants, etc. en de amps waren het minst inteteressant. Wat wel leuk is aan dat soort install racks is 't stukje AV(matrix)switching en wireless ...

Groeten !

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Hoppa! En weer een paar nieuwe rackjes erbij:



Onderop het tri-amp rack. Deze gaat gebruikt worden om de CE3 toppen van Renkus-Heinz aan te sturen (zie foto rechts  :Wink: ). Voorzien van een Crest CA9 op het laag, een CA6 op het mid en ook een CA6 op het hoog. Processing is 2 keer een Renkus Heinz X-310 TSC 3-weg controller met CE3 insteekkaart, voor stereo gebruik zijn 2 controllers nodig.

Dit is natuurlijk een binnenrack dat in een mooi stolpje past.


Eén CA6 heb ik uit mijn 'losse rackje' geplukt (de rest lag nog op de plank  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ). Deze werd gebruikt voor losse verhuur of klusjes waar alleen een paar full-range kasten nodig was.
Aangezien dat rack nu leeg kwam te staan heb ik daar direct maar een QSC PowerLight 1.8 voor gekocht. Onze eerste lichtgewicht versterker (8 kg).  :Cool: 

Ter vergelijking: het bovenste rack weegt compleet ongeveer 15kg. Het onderste rack (zonder stolp!) weegt ongeveer 85kg!!!


Groeten Hugo

----------


## Whitefarmer

bij het bovenste rackje zie ik 4 speakons, is dat gewoon L en R en dan 'dubbel' uitgevoerd??

Heb je ook een foto van de achterkant van de Crestjes??(connectorpaneeltje)

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> bij het bovenste rackje zie ik 4 speakons, is dat gewoon L en R en dan 'dubbel' uitgevoerd??
> 
> Heb je ook een foto van de achterkant van de Crestjes??(connectorpaneeltje)



Klopt helemaal, speakons zijn dubbel uitgevoerd. Ik heb dat rackje ooit eens met paneeltje op de PA-markt gekocht geloof ik en toen zat dat al op die manier. Een enkele keer is het wel eens praktisch.


De achterkant van de Crestjes wil je momenteel even niet zien. Dat is één enorme kabelmeuk. Ik heb het rackje gisteren in elkaar geschroefd en de achterkant moet nog even klaar gemaakt worden.
Waarschijnlijk zal het rack voorzien worden van een 16A CEE in en uitgang (5 polig) met een aantal losse schuko's, 2x 8 polige speakon uit, 2x XLR in en 2x XLR doorlus. En natuurlijk voldoende ventilatie panelen.

Waarschijnlijk laat ik even een panneeltje op maat drukken, als alles klaar is zal ik dat wel even posten.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## G.flater

> Waarschijnlijk zal het rack voorzien worden van een 16A CEE in en uitgang (5 polig) met een aantal losse schuko's, 2x 8 polige speakon uit, 2x XLR in en 2x XLR doorlus. En natuurlijk voldoende ventilatie panelen.
> 
> Groeten Hugo



In en uitgang van je versterker rack zou ik sowieso 32A maken. Of je moet al je krachtverdelers op 16A hebben uitgerust(en dat lijkt me niet?). Anders zit je altijd te kutten met 32A/16A verloopjes. Zo kun je ook gelijk, met die extra schuko's die je al van plan was, een kleine, afgezekerde, 32A krachtverdeler maken achterop je versterkerrack. En dat lijkt mij dan weer super handig.

En dat verloopje zou je maar eens vergeten  :Wink: 

Wat ik dan weer niet snap is dat je een versterkerrack hebt van meer dan 80(!) kilo, met slechts 2 handvaten? Lijkt me absoluut niet handig/safe..

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Dat verloopje is überhaupt niet toegestaan...

Verder wel gelijk: 32A is handiger als 16A...

----------


## )pieter(

Ik denk persoonlijk ook niet dat er veel aan dat rackje gaat gehoffen worden.
Lijkt me namelijk een binnenrack van een stolpcase. Dat haal je er toch niet elke keer uit? 

Mvg.
Pieter

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Zoals Pieter al opmerkt: dat rackje gaat strakjes netjes in de stolp en als het aan mij ligt komt hij daar niet meer uit. Ik ben sowieso geen voorstander van het stapelen van binnenracks o.i.d. (in tegenstelling tot LJmalcolm hierboven  :Big Grin: ) .

En ook over de 16A CEE is nagedacht. Zoals Mark (G.Flater) al opmerkt zul je voor 32A de boel lokaal moeten afzekeren. Ik heb in totaal 6 amprackjes die ik op deze manier wil bekabelen, dan zou ik 6x een complete verdeler moeten inbouwen met aardlekschakelaars, automaten e.d.

Nee dan pak ik liever een losse verdeelslof van 32A naar 2x 16A en ga dan naar alle racken toe. En wees eerlijk: met 3x16A heb je ook genoeg ruimte over voor een paar racken.


En nog een puntje over het 'vergeten van een verloopje': als je je 32A kabel vergeet ben je ook de lul. Is gewoon een kwestie van zorgen dat je het juiste spul bij je hebt en dan gaat het wel goed (uitzonderingen daargelaten).

Groeten Hugo

----------


## ronny

Of je maakt nog een lade in de versterkerrack, waarin dan een verloopje ingaat met eventueel nog wat andere verloopjes.

Zo doen wij het althans:   racken zijn uitgevoerd op 32A CEE 5polig.    
in de lade een verloopje van 16A shuko naar 32A CEE 5polig.   verder nog overgangen van EP5 naar speacon en nog een paar korte xlr linkjes voor eventueel een hard patch op de connectorplaat... 

werkt best wel leuk.

----------


## Gerard009

Beste mede forum leden hier een paar foto's hoe de amp racken eruit zien. 
Geen porn maar gewoon degelijkheid.

helaas de driverack PX hier komt voor in de plaats nog een originele GAE processor.  


Amp rack de 2401 (brug) op laag en 1200 op toppen (klein kroeg setje), geodynes bridged voor  groepjes monitor, en de 4500 voor monitor of toppen of wat dan ook. 
NL4's op de losse versterkers zijn allemaal 1+ 1- 2+ 2- doorgelust dus voor bv. monitors die op +-1 of op +-2 allemaal compatible.



Leuke hobby om het allemaal zelf te maken  :Smile:  beetje boren beetje solderen..



2 fases het rack in, 1 fase achterop voor backline en de mixers.

Ik hoor graag het commentaar  :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

Ziet er erg netjes en 'af' uit.
Nadeel van zo'n dichtgeschroefd rack vind ik dat je nergens meer makkelijk bij kunt en ik geef er de voorkeur aan om alle aansluitingen aan de voorzijde onder de versterkers te hebben.
Zal van mijn amprackjes ook eens foto's plaatsen.

----------


## Gerard009

dank je.

ben het met je eens dat het een moeilijkheidsfactor is. Maar gelukkig is het systeem zo dat het enkel met de periodieke schoonmaak los moet  :Big Grin: . maar wat betreft de aansluitingen voorop is een persoonlijke issue waar we lang en breed over kunnen kleppen. (is ook al eens eerder gebeurt naar mijn weten)

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Waarom heb je bij de L XLR wel een doorlus, en bij de R niet? of mis ik iets? :Big Grin: 

Aansluitingen voor in het rack: waarom? Het zijn toch stolpkisten, stolp moet eraf.. toch zonde om dat de hele achterkant onbenut te laten en dus de aansluitpanelen voorin te monteren, wat alleen maar extra HE's kost?

----------


## Danny Middelburg

Ik hoorde van een collega van mij dat er bij de eerste series toppers problemen waren met de stroom toevoer voor de FOH Set, hierdoor stonden de FOH Racken boven in....

----------


## Gerard009

> Waarom heb je bij de L XLR wel een doorlus, en bij de R niet? of mis ik iets?
> 
> Aansluitingen voor in het rack: waarom? Het zijn toch stolpkisten, stolp moet eraf.. toch zonde om dat de hele achterkant onbenut te laten en dus de aansluitpanelen voorin te monteren, wat alleen maar extra HE's kost?




Uhm je mist niks, omdat ik de 2401 gebrugd heb dus mono, is het soms wel fijn om een 2e mono sublijn te sturen naar een ampje die nog eens 2 bassen aanstuurt zo kan ik stereo bassen draaien zonder extra processor.

wat betreft de aansluitingen, ik sluit mij hier volledig bij aan  :Smile: !!!





> Ik hoorde van een collega van mij dat er bij de eerste series toppers problemen waren met de stroom toevoer voor de FOH Set, hierdoor stonden de FOH Racken boven in....



verklaar u nader... :P

----------


## MusicXtra

> Waarom heb je bij de L XLR wel een doorlus, en bij de R niet? of mis ik iets?
> 
> Aansluitingen voor in het rack: waarom? Het zijn toch stolpkisten, stolp moet eraf.. toch zonde om dat de hele achterkant onbenut te laten en dus de aansluitpanelen voorin te monteren, wat alleen maar extra HE's kost?



Bij grotere locaties kan ik me voorstellen dat het niet zoveel uitmaakt omdat er waarschijnlijk ruimte zat is om ook goed aan de achterkant van de racken te komen. Op een klein podium is het vaak lastig om aan beide kanten te kunnen komen, dan is het handig om alles vanaf de voorzijde te kunnen doen.
Daar tegenover kan ik me weer niet voorstellen dat bij grotere projecten die 2HE extra een probleem zal zijn....
En inderdaad, hier kun je jaren over blijven discussiëren. :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik had beloofd mijn rackjes ook eens te tonen, bij deze :Big Grin: 
Bovenste rack is het FOH rack met een Apex processor, een LAB1600 voor het hoog, een LAB4000 voor het mid en een LAB4000 voor de subs.
Aansluitpaneeltje bevat een L en R in met doorlus, 2 NL8 Speakon's voor de complete stack en 2 NL4 Speakons om de toppen separaat aan te kunnen sluiten.
Binnenkort komt er een ander aansluitpaneeltje in waarin alle 4 de inputs voor de APEX komen en de 2 overgebleven outputs. Wil de subs apart aan gaan sturen en het is handig om een delay-stack aan te kunnen sturen.

Onderste rack is het monitor rack, er zit een DX26 processor in en 3 LAB1600's. Aansluitpaneel heeft 6 XLR in en 6 NL4 Speakon out voor de overeenkomstige versterker kanalen. Verder nog twee NL8 Speakon's om de monitors via een multikabel met verdeeldoosje op het podium aan te kunnen sturen. Tevens is dit gedaan om het rack eventueel ook als stereo drieweg rack te kunnen gebruiken met dezelfde aansluitingen als het FOH rack.

En ja, ik weet het, de luchtinlaten snakken naar een stofzuiger. :Big Grin:

----------


## 4AC

Eigenlijk weinig aan toe te voegen... :Big Grin: 
Mooi, strak, alleen even de versterkers beetje schoonmaken.

Toppertje, wat mij betreft. Zeker amp PORN.

Mvg,

Teun

Edit: om toch nog een opmerking te kunnen maken... Misschien alle connectoren van metaal? Op het monitor rack zijn de NL8's al van metaal, bovenste rack niet.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jens

jah nou vergeet de schroefjes niet in je bovenste paneel en de grote van je popnagels  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Stick Out Tongue: 

als we zo gaan beginnen  :Wink: ....

----------


## MusicXtra

Kappeuh nou!
Jullie gaan toch niet mijn pinksterweekeind verpesten? :Wink: 
Het bovenste rack is al wat ouder, vandaar de plastic NL8's.
En inderdaad behoeft het wat klein onderhoud, hier en daar een schroefje plaatsen, popnagels kleiner vijlen :EEK!:  en ff mooi schoonmaken.
Maar heb het voor de show, niet om te showen, spul wordt dus lekker intensief gebruikt.

----------


## Michielbla

MusicXtra, waarom heb je gekozen voor Shuko blauw en niet powerconn?

----------


## MusicXtra

> MusicXtra, waarom heb je gekozen voor Shuko blauw en niet powerconn?



Toen de powercon net uit was heb ik er een aantal aangeschaft maar er bleken verschillen in te zitten. Hierdoor waren de powercons onderling niet uitwisselbaar. Daardoor stond ik een keer op klus met een probleem, heb ik die dingen vervloekt en gebruik ik ze nooit meer.

----------


## Freek Fokker

Blauwe en witte powercons ja. Voor prik in en uit. Je wil immers niet 2 verbruikers danwel 2 power outlets met elkaar verbinden.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Blauwe en witte powercons ja. Voor prik in en uit. Je wil immers niet 2 verbruikers danwel 2 power outlets met elkaar verbinden.



Nee, het waren de blauwe, alleen power in dus maar deze waren niet allemaal gelijk.

----------


## DvE

@MusicXtra: hoe/waar laat jij je panelen coderen? Het lijkt zo op de foto dat de nummertjes werkelijk vast op de panelen steen (en dus niet met iets van een dynmo)?

@Michielbla: even voor de goede orde, gebruikte connectie vorm is CEEform 16A 3P 230V (mierenneukerij)

Edit: MusicXtra mooie racken trouwens  :Smile: .. En een nog geweldigere zelfbouw line-array (maar das een ander topic).

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Nee, het waren de blauwe, alleen power in dus maar deze waren niet allemaal gelijk.



Klopt, dan was je er snel bij want op de allereerste serie kreeg Neutrik geen (VDE) keurmerk. Ze hebben ze toen een klein beetje aangepast en toen zijn ze wel goedgekeurd. Vanaf toen staat er ook een VDE teken op.
Het probleem was geloof ik dat ze te makkelijk (maar met geweld) in een speakon te duwen waren.

Ik geloof dat je ze destijds in kon ruilen tegen nieuwe...

----------


## MusicXtra

> @MusicXtra: hoe/waar laat jij je panelen coderen? Het lijkt zo op de foto dat de nummertjes werkelijk vast op de panelen steen (en dus niet met iets van een dynmo)?
> 
> @Michielbla: even voor de goede orde, gebruikte connectie vorm is CEEform 16A 3P 230V (mierenneukerij)
> 
> Edit: MusicXtra mooie racken trouwens .. En een nog geweldigere zelfbouw line-array (maar das een ander topic).



Alle panelen heb ik zelf gemaakt en met wrijflettertjes van tekst voorzien en daarna een laagje mat blanke lak erover. Is ff werk maar wel netjes en gaat jaren mee.




> Klopt, dan was je er snel bij want op de allereerste serie kreeg Neutrik geen (VDE) keurmerk. Ze hebben ze toen een klein beetje aangepast en toen zijn ze wel goedgekeurd. Vanaf toen staat er ook een VDE teken op.
> Het probleem was geloof ik dat ze te makkelijk (maar met geweld) in een speakon te duwen waren.
> 
> Ik geloof dat je ze destijds in kon ruilen tegen nieuwe...



Ik was inderdaad één van de eerste die ze ging gebruiken, het leek ideaal, een power aansluiting die in het gat van een XLR chassis past tot ik ontdekte dat ze onderling niet uitwisselbaar waren.
Die omruil actie heb ik nooit van gehoord, zal nu niet meer gelden :Frown: .
Had er toen in alle mengtafel voedingen één gemonteerd, was niet echt een probleem daar ik de voedingskabel altijd in de case van de betreffende mengtafel opborg. Heb er nu nog één in gebruik in een 16 kanaals soundcraft tafeltje.

----------


## DvE

Hmm Wrijfletters, oke. Heb je hier misschien een adresje voor?

Groet,
Dave

----------


## MusicXtra

> Hmm Wrijfletters, oke. Heb je hier misschien een adresje voor?
> 
> Groet,
> Dave



Is alweer een hele tijd geleden dat ik ze heb gekocht maar ik heb ze altijd bij Display electronica vandaan in Utrecht.

----------


## Stoney3K

Ik heb mijn rackje maar eens op dieet gezet.  :Big Grin: 

Before:


200W RMS in 8 ohm per kant, totaalgewicht: 25kg, 6U hoog.

After:


600W per kant @ 8 ohm, totaalgewicht onder de 10kg  :Wink: ... sinds ik voorlopig nog full-range draai, heb ik nog geen grotere rackjes nodig. Als ik straks meer SYNQjes aankoop worden het waarschijnlijk 3U of 4U binnenrackjes met een stolpje eroverheen.

En natuurlijk moest ik even testen of alles werkte:


Ik was trouwens wel best onder de indruk van de geluidskwaliteit van de digitale ampjes op mijn toppen. Nog niet op vol vermogen kunnen testen, maar de flat had toevallig een BBQ en die vroegen mij vriendelijk of ik even wat achtergrondmuziek neer kon zetten. Geen probleem hoor!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Overigens zie ik nu wel een nieuw taakje aankomen: Afrokdoek strijken.  :Big Grin:  (En impregneren, het is in de was geweest)

----------


## jakkes72

> Ik heb mijn rackje maar eens op dieet gezet.



Ik wou dat de meeste dieeten zo'n resultaat hadden.....

----------


## Whitefarmer

[QUOTE=MusicXtra;507617].... Verder nog twee NL8 Speakon's om de monitors via een multikabel met verdeeldoosje op het podium aan te kunnen sturen. 


..oeps foutje met knippen in de 'quote'.


Wat voor 'verdeeldoosje' gebruik je om de 'break-out van speakers te maken, ik zit met een soortgelijke opzet. Ik gebruik hier nu gewone htk 'lasdozen' voor, wartels een beetje uitveilen en er past mooi een d-size chassis in!

----------


## MusicXtra

[QUOTE=Whitefarmer;511823]



> .... Verder nog twee NL8 Speakon's om de monitors via een multikabel met verdeeldoosje op het podium aan te kunnen sturen. 
> 
> 
> ..oeps foutje met knippen in de 'quote'.
> 
> 
> Wat voor 'verdeeldoosje' gebruik je om de 'break-out van speakers te maken, ik zit met een soortgelijke opzet. Ik gebruik hier nu gewone htk 'lasdozen' voor, wartels een beetje uitveilen en er past mooi een d-size chassis in!



Het is er eerlijk gezegd nog nooit van gekomen om dergelijke doosjes ook daadwerkelijk te maken.
@StoneyK3: Beetje 'enge' case om je apparatuur mee te beschermen.... Ik zie toch liever een echte flightcase om mijn spullen.

----------


## LJmalcolm

[QUOTE=Whitefarmer;511823]



> Wat voor 'verdeeldoosje' gebruik je om de 'break-out van speakers te maken, ik zit met een soortgelijke opzet. Ik gebruik hier nu gewone htk 'lasdozen' voor, wartels een beetje uitveilen en er past mooi een d-size chassis in!



Google maar eens voor "Bim box"

----------


## Stoney3K

> @StoneyK3: Beetje 'enge' case om je apparatuur mee te beschermen.... Ik zie toch liever een echte flightcase om mijn spullen.



Ik had deze rack-bag nog liggen, en ik vond het een beetje onzin om een grote 6U case te gaan gebruiken voor een rackje dat (ex connectors) net 2U hoog hoeft te zijn. Het rackje zit wel behoorlijk beschermd, de 'tas' is eigenlijk een houten kistje met een stoffen tas eromheen. Om nu weer een nieuwe flightcase te gaan kopen vond ik ook weer een beetje onzin.

Uiteindelijk wil ik wel 4U binnenrackjes gaan gebruiken, waar twee Synqjes en een Ultradrive (als het nodig is) per rackje in komen. Dan zijn ze prima inzetbaar als PA rackje (2-weg) of als monitor-rackje met 4 monitorgroepen.

----------


## MusicXtra

[QUOTE=LJmalcolm;511827]



> Google maar eens voor "Bim box"



Dat zijn idd. de doosjes die je hiervoor gebruikt, wel de aluminium gebruiken.

----------


## Big Bang

Even dit topic nieuw leven inblazen.

2-weg rack:

Foto 1, 
Foto 2, 
Foto 3

Inhoud: 
2x QSC PL 4.0 
1x Dynacord DSP-260
1x racklade met manual van de dynacord, usb kabel en powercon kabeltje.

Bij een 3 weg setup staat er nog een mx3000a bij in een apart rackje voor het laag.

----------


## 4AC

Wauw, geweldig mooi -lichtgewicht- rackje. En netjes in een stolp.
Wat mij betreft mag het er altijd zo uit zien!
Wel een beetje typisch dat zo'n 1HE racklade ineens een chromen handvat heeft.

Waarom acht ingevreesde gaten voor voetjes? Is dat voor meerdere formaten cases of heb je er echt acht voetjes onder zitten?

Even heel stiekem een off-topic vraagje... Weet je toevallig nog een adresje voor een PL4.0?

----------


## frederic

> Ik heb mijn rackje maar eens op dieet gezet. 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 600W per kant @ 8 ohm, totaalgewicht onder de 10kg ... sinds ik voorlopig nog full-range draai, heb ik nog geen grotere rackjes nodig. Als ik straks meer SYNQjes aankoop worden het waarschijnlijk 3U of 4U binnenrackjes met een stolpje eroverheen.



Waarom de aansluitplaat boven de toestellen en niet onderaan zoals vorig rackje? 
Nu hangen de kabels in de weg...

----------


## Big Bang

> Wauw, geweldig mooi -lichtgewicht- rackje. En netjes in een stolp.
> Wat mij betreft mag het er altijd zo uit zien!



dank u




> Wel een beetje typisch dat zo'n 1HE racklade ineens een chromen handvat heeft.



Tja DAP hè  :Big Grin: . Wellicht zet ik er ooit een andere in, maar dat heeft echt geen haast.




> Waarom acht ingevreesde gaten voor voetjes? Is dat voor meerdere formaten cases of heb je er echt acht voetjes onder zitten?



Kist is 2de hands door mij gekocht en opgeknapt. Ik vermoed dat de vorige eigenaar ook binnenrackjes met halve diepte had.




> Even heel stiekem een off-topic vraagje... Weet je toevallig nog een adresje voor een PL4.0?



Behalve AED? Helaas.

----------


## 4AC

Ah oké, bedankt voor je reactie.

Tja helaas inderdaad, AED vraagt er echt de hoofdprijs voor!

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## mrVazil

twee van onze racks...

----------


## Whitefarmer

@vazil,

wat stuur je hiermee aan? (nieuwsgierig) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

is wel PORN!

----------


## mrVazil

De linkse rack is voor monitors, en de 45 die daarin zit is voor extra subs.

De rechste rack is van onze turbosoundsystemen. Drie weg voor de toppen (flex array of aspect TA500), en de E90 is voor de subs.

ook nog een rackje camco's maar daarvan heb ik geen foto's  :Smile:

----------


## frederic

> De linkse rack is voor monitors, en de 45 die daarin zit is voor extra subs.
> 
> De rechste rack is van onze turbosoundsystemen. Drie weg voor de toppen (flex array of aspect TA500), en de E90 is voor de subs.
> 
> ook nog een rackje camco's maar daarvan heb ik geen foto's



Waarom geen EQ voor ieder monitorkanaal? Of werk je met een digitale tafel?

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Kist is 2de hands door mij gekocht en opgeknapt. Ik vermoed dat de vorige eigenaar ook binnenrackjes met halve diepte had.



Hé, heb je die kist niet ooit van mij gekocht? Was toen vergeten om het binnenrack mee te sturen.  :Big Grin: 

Oorspronkelijk kwam die kist van de firma 'First Impression'.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## Big Bang

Klopt helemaal!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Turboke

Eigenlijk is het de bedoeling dat de linkse rack net zoals de rechtse gaat worden, ik ben enkel op een demo van een E100 aan het wachten en misschien de E90 erbij of de E90 weg en 2 E100 in plaats ervan.

----------


## highendsyl

Onze EV amps:
2 racks:
links: TG5+TG5+TG7 volledig RCM + UCC1
rechts: TG5+TG5+TG7+Dx46

De huidige rackjes hebben beide een TP-link WIFI router inmiddels. En de achterste rackmounts zijn inmiddels geplaats.

----------


## Koen De Paepe

Ziet er erg netjes uit. Wat vindt je van de Dx46? Is hij vergelijkbaar met een DC-one qua bediening of niet?

----------


## highendsyl

Ik vind de Dx46 veel beter te bedienen dan de DC-one. De Dx46 bedien je via IRIS-net en over (W)LAN. De DX46 heeft veel meer mogelijkheden. Bijgaand een plaatje van mijn IRISnet project.

----------


## Koen De Paepe

Dat ziet er inderdaad stukken handiger uit dan de DC-one interface. De bediening op het apparaat zelf ziet er wel hetzelfde uit niet?


En om niet te ver van het topic af te dwalen zal ik er maar een foto van een paar van mijn amps bij gooien

----------


## RemcoPeters

Waarom maakt "iedereen" toch de aansluitpanelen aan de voorkant van het rack? Als je die aan de achterkant maakt is het geheel veel netter en kun je nog een keer bij je processor zonder dat je de kabels aan de kant hoeft te trekken.

----------


## stainz

Voorkant is handig als je eerst alles op z'n plek zet en later pas bekabeld (hoef je niet helemaal achter je rack te duiken) verder zit er niets in de weg als je de kabels een beetje netjes weg legt; iets wat sowieso altijd een MUST is.

even een heel ander vraagje maar hier in dit topic;
het eerder genoemde Iris-net ben al wat aan het zoeken geweest, maar worden hier nog cursussen in gegeven of moet je het puur zelf uitzoeken op moment?

----------


## Koen De Paepe

Ik geloof dat ze bij E-audio hier cursussen over geven. Je kan via hun website inschrijven voor die opleidingen.

----------


## showband

connectors aan de voorkant maar wel _onder de processor en eventuele eq_ zodat je daar prima bijkan. (ik heb wegens bruiloften en partijenformaat de eq bovenin het eindrek zitten)
Dan zitten de kabels echt niet in de weg.

Maar met de aansluitingen voorop kun je nog eens een dood versterkerkantje of monitortje enz ompatchen zonder grote toeren uit te halen.

----------


## 4AC

Wat mij betreft zijn er twee opties mogelijk:
- Het connectorpaneel aan de voorzijde, zo ver mogelijk onderaan. Een voordeel is dat je er altijd nog bij kan. En als je hem zo laag mogelijk monteerd, hangen de kabels nooit in de weg bij het bedienen van je apparatuur. Nadeel is dat je alsnog kabels en connectoren in het zicht hebt. Voor EN nadeel is dat iedereen er gemakkelijk bij kan.
- Het connectorpaneel aan de achterzijde. Alles mooi uit het zicht, zo krijg je een strak en clean rack. Tevens kun je het rack een beetje wegstoppen, onder een podium of tegen een muur bijvoorbeeld, waardoor niet iedereen even gemakkelijk bij de kabels kan. En dat is dan ook weer het nadeel.

Kortom: alles heeft z'n voor en z'n nadelen. De keuze ligt bij jezelf.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Het hele grote voordeel van connectors op de achterzijde vind ik: ruimtebesparing.

Een kistje kan al snel 1 tot 2 HE kleiner. Bij één kistje niet zo'n probleem, maar als je dat bij al je racken doet (van amprack tot draadloze microfoon rack) en je hebt een 40 tal kistjes dan scheelt het toch wel flink.

Aangezien transport-ruimte relatief kostbaar is vind ik dat toch wel een heel groot voordeel.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## MusicXtra

Wanneer je alle ruimte hebt voor het opstellen van de amp racks maakt het niet uit waar de aansluitingen zitten, op krappe locaties komen de racks meestal tegen een muur te staan en is het niet handig aan beide kanten bij je racks te moeten kunnen.

----------


## cobi

> Het hele grote voordeel van connectors op de achterzijde vind ik: ruimtebesparing.
> 
> Een kistje kan al snel 1 tot 2 HE kleiner. Bij één kistje niet zo'n probleem, maar als je dat bij al je racken doet (van amprack tot draadloze microfoon rack) en je hebt een 40 tal kistjes dan scheelt het toch wel flink.
> 
> Aangezien transport-ruimte relatief kostbaar is vind ik dat toch wel een heel groot voordeel.
> 
> Groeten Hugo



Een beetje 'lucht' om de versterker kan koeltechnisch geen kwaad.

----------


## RemcoPeters

> Een beetje 'lucht' om de versterker kan koeltechnisch geen kwaad.



De achterkant kun je dan weer opvullen met ventilatiepaneeltjes. Je hebt tenslotte de deksel er dan toch af.  :Wink:

----------


## Stoney3K

> Hé, heb je die kist niet ooit van mij gekocht? Was toen vergeten om het binnenrack mee te sturen. 
> 
> Oorspronkelijk kwam die kist van de firma 'First Impression'.
> 
> Groeten Hugo



Op de foto hebben we hem van een nieuwe laag Warnex voorzien (heeft nu structuur, was eerst glad). Kistje ziet er weer als nieuw uit.

De TMS-4 stack die erbij stond was trouwens ook wel een aardig gezicht toen ie eenmaal mooi zwart was.  :Big Grin:

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Jij en Big Bang werken samen? Anders snap ik je reactie niet helemaal...

Groeten Hugo

----------


## Big Bang

> Jij en Big Bang werken samen? Anders snap ik je reactie niet helemaal...
> 
> Groeten Hugo



Niet echt, behalve dat Robbin zo af en toe bij mij spulletjes huurt en in de loods staat te werken.  :Smile:

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Oké, duidelijk.  :Wink: 

Groeten Hugo

----------


## L1events

Hier een foto van mijn amprackje.
Sorry voor de slechte kwaliteit, met mijn telefoon genomen.

Er zit het volgende in:
Peavey CS1800g
Peavey CS3000g
Behringer CX2310 crossover

De behringer crossover gaat binnenkort vervangen worden door een DBX Driverack PA+

----------


## BJD

Twee van die amps in een plastic kistje zonder wielen, jij durft!

----------


## showband

ach zo een kistje weegt natuurlijk minder dan een houten flightcase dus dan kun je de wielen wel weglaten.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


 :Big Grin:

----------


## qvt

Wat een aanname's.. Het zou niet het eerste amprackje zijn waarbij de wielen op t deksel zitten  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BJD

Dan nog... ik ken de CS1800 en die is op zijn minst niet licht te noemen. De CS3000 zal nog wel een stukje zwaarder zijn (dat is inderdaad een aanname  :Wink: )

----------


## MusicXtra

Een kunststof flightcase is leuk voor wat effectjes of een basversterkertje maar om die nou voor dit soort 'heavey weight amps' te gebruiken lijkt me niet zo wijs.

----------


## L1events

> Twee van die amps in een plastic kistje zonder wielen, jij durft!



Het kistje staat normaal gewoon op een op maat gemaakt plankje met zwenkwielen hoor.
Vast gezet met een spanband gaat dit prima. 
Het rackje is veel te zwaar om zo te tillen, de auto in vind ik al genoeg sjouwen.

----------


## pilot

Wielen op deksel heb ik altijd gehad bij de versterkers.Was een redelijk rack hoor ongeveer 80cm hoog met daarin 3 versterkers eq aansluitplaat crossover.Rack dubbeldeurs en op de achterkant de wielen op het deksel,Binnenrijden tippen en klaar,in auto stond het ook altijd stevig als hij getipt was.

----------


## showband

> Wat een aanname's.. Het zou niet het eerste amprackje zijn waarbij de wielen op t deksel zitten



wielen aan een skb-achtige deksel voor dit soort >40kg zware rekken zou ik anders alsnog sterk afraden hoor. 

twee vlindertjes aan een alu klemprofieltje naar een vloeipapierdikte kunststof schaal. en dan met een krachtarm daar tientallen kilo's op loslaten. zijdelings en op afschuif.... :EEK!: 

Dit soort overbelste kistjes met een spanbandje op een hondje heb ik ook gedaan. De spanband trekt dan de kist alsnog krom trouwens maar sjouwen hoef je dan niet.  :Smile: 

Eigenlijk zijn deze kisten prima, maar wel voor een effectenrekje of zoiets.

----------


## Jerronimo

Ons nieuwe amprack bestaande uit:

Crest 8001
Crest 7001
Crest 4801
Jbl MPX 1200
Behringer ultradrive
DBX 231 EQ

----------


## markfame

Na al een hele tijd met jullie mee te lezen toch zelf ook maar eens posten,
dit is mijn amprack:

En daar word vrijwel altijd deze gehuurde ev/mackie set mee aangestuurd:

Natuurlijk nog wel budget amps, maar erg tevreden voor mijn 15 jaar :Wink:

----------


## Tofke78

> Na al een hele tijd met jullie mee te lezen toch zelf ook maar eens posten,
> dit is mijn amprack:
> 
> En daar word vrijwel altijd deze gehuurde ev/mackie set mee aangestuurd:
> 
> Natuurlijk nog wel budget amps, maar erg tevreden voor mijn 15 jaar



Welke subs zijn dit?

----------


## markfame

> Welke subs zijn dit?



Dit zijn subs van een oud electro voice systeem. De man van wie ik dit huur heeft ze nog gekocht in de tijd van de guldens.
geladen met 18" ev speakers.
We hebben hier ook 15" ev tops bij.
En de tops op de foto gaan meestal mee. zijn van het merk mackie. volledig geladen met rcf.

----------


## WesleyVDH

Na lang wachten is dit mijn nieuwe trots:

----------


## frederic

Welke D&B speakers stuur je hier mee aan?

C7 of Q7 ?

----------


## MarkRombouts

of T of C4 of E.............. ?  :Wink:

----------


## 4AC

Lang leve... Google!


Mvg,

Teun

----------


## WesleyVDH

Haha het antwoord is al gegeven zie ik, maar inderdaad Q en max'en.
Gisteren ook het AES/EBU verhaal even afgemaakt en getest, en dat werkt toch wel erg leuk.

----------


## qvt

> of T of C4 of E.............. ?



of J  :Smile:  :Smile:  (maw. alle d&b speakers kunnen op een D12

----------


## MusicSupport

Mooie patchpanels; compleet voor de dry hire markt met NL4 en EP5! Wij draaien bijvoorbeeld NL4 terwijl er ook collega's op EP5 zijn.
Door die ventilatieroosters is het serviceonderhoud van de D12's ventilatierooster en stoffilter wel een klusje met 4 schroeven geworden; desalniettemin een puik resultaat; zal ook eens een foto gaan kieken van onze D12 racks.
Eerlijk gezegd durf ik wel een kleine temperatuur issue op te werpen bij dit ontwerp in de volle zon of op een warme dag. Een D12 wil wel graag lucht hebben is onze ervaring...

----------


## zjeten

Na een paar jaar op het forum nog eens een foto.
Hier mijn amp rack.
Xti voor het aansturen van monitors (monitors momenteel nog niet in mijn bezit)
Lab stuurt 2x (2 vrx932 en 2 srx718) aan. groeten, Jeffrey


aangezien de foto veel te groot was ,hier de link.
http://users.skynet.be/tribes/DSC03453.JPG

----------


## WesleyVDH

> Mooie patchpanels; compleet voor de dry hire markt met NL4 en EP5! Wij draaien bijvoorbeeld NL4 terwijl er ook collega's op EP5 zijn.
> Door die ventilatieroosters is het serviceonderhoud van de D12's ventilatierooster en stoffilter wel een klusje met 4 schroeven geworden; desalniettemin een puik resultaat; zal ook eens een foto gaan kieken van onze D12 racks.
> Eerlijk gezegd durf ik wel een kleine temperatuur issue op te werpen bij dit ontwerp in de volle zon of op een warme dag. Een D12 wil wel graag lucht hebben is onze ervaring...



Het is inderdaad met oog op uitwisselbaarheid en eventuele verhuurbaarheid dat hij uitgevoerd is met EP5 en speakon.
Over de temperatuur:
Ik wou in eerste instantie gaten in de zijnkant maken met roosters voor extra luchttoevoer, maar er zitten dermate grote handvaten in de zijkant dat hij daardoor erg veel lucht krijgt. Dus ik durf het zo wel aan, want gaten zijn alsnog zo gemaakt..

----------


## 4AC

> Na een paar jaar op het forum nog eens een foto.
> Hier mijn amp rack.
> Xti voor het aansturen van monitors (monitors momenteel nog niet in mijn bezit)
> Lab stuurt 2x (2 vrx932 en 2 srx718) aan. groeten, Jeffrey
> 
> 
> aangezien de foto veel te groot was ,hier de link.
> http://users.skynet.be/tribes/DSC03453.JPG



Mooi rack! Jammer dat het zo'n belabberde JBL-set aanstuurt, maar dat terzijde.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Gebruik je twee topjes en twee subs per kant, of in totaliteit? En wat is dat voor processor?

Waarom niet alle XTi's in één rack en de Lab in een ander? Zo creeer je een monitorrack en een FOH-rack.

Oh, trouwens, ik zou de volgende keer de connectoren áchter het connectorpaneel monteren. Staat net even wat netter.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## frederic

> Mooi rack! Jammer dat het zo'n belabberde JBL-set aanstuurt, maar dat terzijde.  Gebruik je twee topjes en twee subs per kant, of in totaliteit? En wat is dat voor processor?
> 
> Waarom niet alle XTi's in één rack en de Lab in een ander? Zo creeer je een monitorrack en een FOH-rack.
> 
> Oh, trouwens, ik* zou de volgende keer de connectoren áchter het connectorpaneel monteren. Staat net even wat netter.*
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Helemaal niet akkoord. Die connectoren zoals opp de foto staan perfect.
Als je langs beide zeiden van het rack bezig bent, kun je dat rack niet tegen een muur of onder het podium schuiven.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Als je langs beide zeiden van het rack bezig bent, kun je dat rack niet tegen een muur of onder het podium schuiven.



Teun bedoelt niet dat je connectorpaneel aan de achterzijde van je rack moet maar dat je de chassisdelen beter vanaf de achterkant van het paneeltje kunt bevestigen, dat staat gewoon iets netter.

----------


## 4AC

> Helemaal niet akkoord. Die connectoren zoals opp de foto staan perfect.
> Als je langs beide zeiden van het rack bezig bent, kun je dat rack niet tegen een muur of onder het podium schuiven.



Volgens mij begrijp je me verkeerd.
Ik bedoel, dat de speakon/powercon/XLR's achter het 19" connectorpaneel geplaatst worden. Zodat de randen van de connector niet zichtbaar zijn, ze zitten immers achter het metalen connectorpaneel.
Dat ziet er dus zo uit:


Ik bedoel dus NIET dat je connectorpanelen per se achterin het rack zelf moet plaatsen. Al zie ik dat ook liever, haha!  :Embarrassment: 

Mvg,

Teun

Edit: bedankt MusicXtra. Ik zocht het woord 'chassisdeel', maar ik kwam er maar niet op. Dat maakt m'n verhaal spontaan een stuk duidelijker.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik bedoel dus NIET dat je connectorpanelen per se achterin het rack zelf moet plaatsen. Al zie ik dat ook liever, haha! 
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Staat inderdaad een heel stuk netter maar is, zeker op kleinere locaties, niet praktisch.

----------


## zjeten

Hoi,
Van de connector plaatjes heb je gelijk. Zal er in het vervolg op letten.
De processor is een apex intelli x² 48. De nieuwe versie van degene waar musicxtra mee werkt. Test gehoort en naar mijn mening beter of xta.
Waarom een xti bij de lab. Ik doe nog geregeld een dj set en die xti stuurt dan 2 monitors aan. Moet ik niet heel de tijd een extra rack meeslepen + als je eens een kleine setup hebt met 2 artiesten ofzo kan je ook weg met 1 rack.
Indien het monitor amp rack mee gaat gaat de lab ook mee dus is dit perfect en flexibel en heb je 6 monitor kanalen.

Kabels vooraan omdat in kleine ruimtes je kabels achteraan aansluiten een hel is. Vrx is voor mij perfect. Ik ben geen beroeps en heb met een vrx set toch al iets waar je iets deftig mee kan neerzetten. Natuurlijk bestaat er nog beter en groter,maar te duur en te groot voor de zaken waar ik momenteel mee bezig ben. Ik ben heel blij met de vrx set.
Toen ik de vrx kocht kwam ik van luidsprekers met 2 x 15 inch (eminence) woofers en een hoorn (b&c) die mij 600 euro/st hadden gekost.(toen was ik nog niet bezig met PA)
Ik kom regelmatig PA firma's tegen hier in de streek die niet kunnen tippen aan de kwaliteit van de 932's. (dit ter zijde  :Wink: )
Ik heb per kant 2x 932 en 2x srx718. Met tijd,jobs waar ik het kan gebruiken en geld misschien nog 2 srx718 bijkopen om er 3 per kant te hebben. Vind die subs zeker niet slecht klinken. Eerst monitors en daar dacht ik op coda cube 4/2.
Ga het zeker vergelijken met srx712 en misschien d&b max.
Groeten,
Jeffrey

----------


## rinus bakker

Als ik showtec units op een Amp Porn topic tegenkom 
is het een soort porno uit de achterafsteegstudiotjes. 

Porno is met porno sterren: Kim Holland en Bobby Eden! 
niet met Rob Oudkerk achtige heroine-hoertjes.  :Big Grin:

----------


## 4AC

Die afbeelding was ter verduidelijking bij het hele 'chasis-achter-connectorpaneel-verhaal'.

Maar de showtec krachtverdelers kom je bijna overal wel tegen, ook bij de wat grotere dingen. Is er wat mis mee dan? Ik heb ze zelf niet hoor, maar ik ken zat lui die ze wel hebben en die heb ik nog nooit horen klagen (sterker nog; het tegenovergestelde).

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## RenéE

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## I.T. drive in

:EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## @lex

> Zullen we het nu dan weer gewoon even bij onze eigen ampracken houden? Lijkt me een stuk interessanter.



De geschiedenis:

Eerst was er iemand die een illustratief plaatje liet zien van hoe hij  zijn kabelpaneel zou inrichten (ook op de foto stond een Showtec  distributiekastje).

Daarop volgde een opmerking van Rinus dat je die rotzooi niet in je rack wilt hebben.

Toen werd er een plaatje getoond van de racks van SvO waarop ook zo'n distrubutiekastje te zien is.

Tenslotte het verzoek of we alleen onze eigen racks kunnen tonen.

@lex

----------


## BJD

Die link had ik helaas nog niet gelegd

----------


## showband

ik heb zo een lomp oud rek dat ik hem hier echt niet laat zien. Tussen al die prachtige splinternieuwe dure spullen  :Cool: 



Demn, doe ik het toch.

-oud rek
-15 centimeter metaalgelagerde wielen met grote remmen.
-lomp, zwaar conventioneel: 2 x 600 w Zeck
-lomp, zwaar conventioneel: 2 x 600 w C-audio
-patchpanel
-oude 2 weg behringer x-over
-Stukkie afrokdoek

Daar kun je prima mee repeteren en een bruiloftje doen.
dit is wel een beetje realitycheck voor een flink deel van het veld die al die honderdmiljoenmiljard cafe-bruiloften-oefenkot installaties mee draaien.

investering laag, afschrijving nul, betrouwbaar en bij andere optredens huur je toch...

----------


## 4AC

Haha, die wielen die doen het 'm! Van een ziekenhuisbed gesloopt?  :Big Grin: 

Nee geintje, gelijk heb je hoor, dit soort racks heb je ook nodig.
Dat C-Audio ding doet me denken aan een stokoude Dap Palladium (qua behuizing dan hé), kan dat kloppen?

Mvg,

Teun

Edit: och ja, dat is waar ook, het waren de eerste Crown XLS, geen dap palladium.

----------


## showband

de firma "C-audio" heeft heel kort zichtbaar bestaan. en is toen door harman overgenomen.
Die heeft ze per direct omgestickert naar crown en vanaf dat moment *poef* bestond er ineens een instap prijsklasse bij crown. Letterlijk dezelfde amp met een sticker "crown" erop is 3x de prijs tweedehands....  :EEK!: 

de wielen waren nieuw. Maar zijn vele malen groter en lopen lichter dan guitel oid. Ook is de rem beter te bedienen. Een gevolg van conventionele voeding-amps is wel dat het handig is om duurdere wielen eronder te zetten. Die paar stuivers besparen krijg je enorm spijt van anders.  :Wink: 

het drukt wel lekker door hoor. Oude versterkertechniek. Setje RH 8 inch topjes en dynacord 15 inch subjes.
En 2 X-actjes als blazers/presentatie monitor, dat dan weer wel. hahaha

----------


## knorrepot

Hier nog maar een linkje naar een 3-tal amp-rackjes die voornamelijk in losse verhuur/carnaval mee gaan. De 2e foto is wat er zoal mee aangestuurd word. Ik had helaas geen orginele foto meer op mijn laptop staan. De tekst en de rode circel om bepaalde delen was puur om aan iemand wat duidelijk te maken. De 3e is een simpel top-sub amp-rackje. Zal binnenkort eens kijken of ik nog meer foto's kan maken. Rackjes in overvloed  :EEK!: 

http://www.imgdumper.nl/uploads5/4ee...4f-Afb0616.jpg

http://www.imgdumper.nl/uploads5/4ee...4a-Afb0619.jpg


http://www.imgdumper.nl/uploads5/4ee...prack_bram.jpg

----------


## Rolandino

Hier een foto van het laats gebouwde rackje.



Inhoud :

1x EV DCOne
1x QSC PL236
1x QSC PL230

Aan de achterkant zit paneel voor aansluitingen.

Cases zijn allemaal deze hoogte bij mij. De ene wat voller dan de andere. Reden hiervoor als eerste heb je altijd ruimte voor iets extra's en mijn taperackjes ( op foto bovenop ) hebben deze maat zodat de juiste hoogte beschikbaar is als deze op het versterker rack staat.

----------


## mini90

Op een xlr-true (hard split) na zijn m'n racken af. 

Per Synq rack (DIGIT 1K0 + 3K6) worden er 2x dubbel 18" en 2x dubbel 12"/1,75" mee aangestuurd, of beide racken voor dubbele set. Ecler APA 1400 is voor 12"/1" monitoren.

----------


## mvdmeulen

Dat zijn rackjes die mij bekend voorkomen Mini90 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lawaaiige Buur

toch ook maar ff wat porno spammen :P

2x PLM 10000Q
2x PLM 20000Q

goed voor 30 punishers en 8 x-tro's  :Smile:

----------


## Hitvision

Kijk dat is PPPPPPorn! Iets voor op een carnavalswagen?  :Embarrassment:  LoOoL

----------


## Peter Vanhove

> toch ook maar ff wat porno spammen :P
> 
> 2x PLM 10000Q
> 2x PLM 20000Q
> 
> goed voor 30 punishers en 8 x-tro's



Puur om te weten, Waarom die Xilica boven versterkers waar al Lake processors ingebouwd zitten?

----------


## 4AC

Hemel op aarde!
Wat een prachtig compact rack, zeker gezien het vermogen en het aantal speakers dat ze versterken.
Echt een droomset.

Hoe klinkt dit nou? Ik mag aannemen dat je verschillende amps hebt vergeleken voordat je deze hebt gekocht?
Hoe klinkt de amp op het laag met deze impedantie? Verschilt dat nog met een hogere impedantie?
Waarom gebruik je er nog een Xilica bij, in de Lab zit toch al (Lake) processing?
Betreffende de speakers: is de verhouding niet een beetje scheef? Acht vs. dertig?! Welke componenten zitten er in de Xtro's?

Veel vragen, I know, maar zoiets schreeuwt gewoon om meer info.

Mvg,

Teun

Ps. Tot slot: verdient de inhud nou niet een wat mooier/beter/steviger/veiliger onderkomen? Als je begrijpt wat ik bedoel...

----------


## peterwagner

Waarom heb je die Xilica processor in dat rack zitten, als je Lake processing in de versterkers hebt?

----------


## teunos

> toch ook maar ff wat porno spammen :P
> 
> 2x PLM 10000Q
> 2x PLM 20000Q
> 
> goed voor 30 punishers en 8 x-tro's



Woow! heeft zoiets niet echt zijn eigen kerncentrale nodig? dit trekt op vol gas toch wel minstens 3 32A groepen, als het geen 63A groepen zijn.

----------


## djspeakertje

Die dingen hebben stuk voor stuk Neutrik Powercon 250V/32A ingangen:P

Daan

----------


## knorrepot

Of het nu echt amp porn is weet ik niet, maar ik hou wel van nette rackjes!

Alleen de XTI2002 moet er nog in.








Reacties zijn altijd welkom!

----------


## I.T. drive in

Ziet er netjes uit!
Vooral die achterkant vindt ik mooi bedacht.
 :Cool:

----------


## BJD

Geen USB voor de xti's?

----------


## teunos

alleen jammer van de macrotech's op de achtergrond die niet in rekken zitten :Smile: 
Waarom eigenlijk niet alles in een flightcase?

----------


## knorrepot

Nope geen USB uitwendig. Presets worden gemaakt en tijdens de show eigenlijk nooit meer aan gezeten. Zo werkt dat bij de baas ook, dus ik ben niet anders gewend. Echter na 4 schroefjes verwijderen kun je er ook prima bij. Wil nog wel een keer kijken of het mogelijk is om draadloos in de xti's te kunnen met een laptop of ipad..

De amcron-crown MA's die op de achtergrond staan komen uit de onderste flightcase, deze zijn verkocht.
Waarom niet alles in 1 case? Omdat ik een amp rack straks heb, de onderste op de foto dus, met een 2002 en een 4002 ( de eerste moet nog komen) in de bovenste case zit een ''oude 1000'' deze wil ik gebruiken als monitor amp en met kleine spraaksetjes mee geven (met een Zx-1 bijv)

Vandaar dus  :Wink:

----------


## Lawaaiige Buur

> Hemel op aarde!
> Wat een prachtig compact rack, zeker gezien het vermogen en het aantal speakers dat ze versterken.
> Echt een droomset.
> 
> Hoe klinkt dit nou? Ik mag aannemen dat je verschillende amps hebt vergeleken voordat je deze hebt gekocht?
> Hoe klinkt de amp op het laag met deze impedantie? Verschilt dat nog met een hogere impedantie?
> Waarom gebruik je er nog een Xilica bij, in de Lab zit toch al (Lake) processing?
> Betreffende de speakers: is de verhouding niet een beetje scheef? Acht vs. dertig?! Welke componenten zitten er in de Xtro's?
> 
> ...



De PLM 20000Q klinkt als een dijk, zoals ik in een ander forum al eens vertelde, twee MC2 E90's leggen het af bij deze versterker. Volgens Labgruppen is het beter om 2-3 kanalen voor het laag te gebruiken en een voor mid en een voor hoog, zodat de overcapaciteit van het mid en/of hoog kanaal bij het laag komt, maar ik gebruik de PLM 20000q alleen voor de punishers en die gaan dan zo hard dat het fysiek ondraaglijk is. 
De Xilica zit erin omdat we een evenement hadden met meedere sets op een stage, om het signaal te splitten. 
Op het moment ben ik nog op zoek naar een tweede Hardigg Rotorack case, zodat ik twee aparte racks heb met een 10 en een 20000q. 

De X-tro's zijn geladen met 18sound 15nd930's, b&c 8PE21 en b&c DE500. De meest gebruikte opstelling is 6 punishers met 2 X-tro's, met grotere evenementen gebruik ik per kant 12-16 punishers en 4 x-tro's. Door de X-tro's dan iets hoger te plaatsen, bijvoorbeeld op een steiger, een meter boven de punishers, zet ik de X-tro's wat harder waardoor ze het makkelijk bijhouden met de punishers.

----------


## MusicXtra

Met 32 punishers en 8 X-tro's heb je het over serieuze feestjes..
Lijkt me wel dat, ondanks het hoger plaatsen van de X-tro's, de verhouding tussen subs en toppen ietwat scheef is.

----------


## Lawaaiige Buur

Inderdaad, eigenlijk zou ik 10 X-tro's voor 30 punishers nodig hebben. Volgende feest in Praag hebben ook 16 USB's en 8 Void stasys3 kasten, dus dat heft t tekort aan x-tro's weer op..

----------


## jens

Naar die toren speakers ben ik ook wel benieuwt!

----------


## renevanh

Heh... zit de w nu ook al in 't fokschaap??

----------


## Hitvision

> Heh... zit de w nu ook al in 't fokschaap??



+1  :Big Grin: 


Niet om af te zeiken maar gewoon een leuke opmerking  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Heh... zit de w nu ook al in 't fokschaap??



't Is toch ook fokschaawp....?

----------


## gertgeluid

't Kofschwip. Uitschuiwfpik.

----------


## peterwagner

Tegenwoordig zit er ook een x bij, dus xtc-koffieshop. ;-)

----------


## DjREsound

"Oude" foto toen ik net mijn nieuwe EV RX set aan het inbouwen was een paar maanden terug... maar toch prima dacht ik zo:

klikkerdeklik voor de amp racks.

Onderste losse XLR-en (channel 5-6 van de DC-one) zijn nu ook als chassis uitgevoerd en boven de DC-one zit een open blindpanel.

En hier de totale RX collectie. Bij grote klussen huur ik twee RX118S bij voorlopig.

----------


## jens

Hebben jullie het geluid gedaan bij het Nederlands dictee, dat jullie zo met spelling bezig zijn? Het zal mij benieuwten?   :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

Nee maar somz wort je er sgijtziek van dat je een verhaal drie keer moet lesen voor je het een keer snapt omdat er nouwlijks gebruik gemaakt wort van leestekens hooftletters en de spelling niet klopt ondanks dat er op iedere kompjoeter tegenwoordig een spellingsjekker zit.

----------


## I.T. drive in

Negen van de tien keer is het gewoon luiheid.
Mensen weten echt wel hoe ze normaal Nederlands moeten typen alleen door veel te chatten of te weet ik het watten nemen ze gewoon de tijd niet om rustig een normale zin te typen.
Overigens ziet het rackje met die EV amps er goed uit!

----------


## jens

Ben ik blij, dat ik maar 1 zin geschreven heb. Anders zou het inderdaad een potje worden. Ach jah... Het is maar waar je je druk om kan maken  :Wink:  BOT!

----------


## BlackLight_Frank

Zag er herkenbaar uit, zo'n EV CP rackje. Hebben we er ook wat van !
Alleen geen up to date foto's van allemaal. We hadden eerste 2 gelijke setjes voor RX en PX gemaakt, 1 rack voor de RX, 2 nodig voor de PX.
Na ze een keer beide nodig te hebben gehad, hebben we dit toch maar toegewijdt aan het systeem gemaakt.

Deze is voor de PX, bewust gekozen voor de 2 x DX-38, die hadden we toch nog. Dan kunnen we tenminste netjes 2 ingangen separaat regelen aan de ingangs-zijde (1 x Drive-in & 1 x Band die dezelfde PA moet draaien)


Dan hebben het rack voor de RX, zal nog een foto opzoeken.
Daar zit in : 1 x CP3000, 2 x CP2200 en 1 x DC-One

Dan nog een klein rack voor monitoring (PX-1152), ZX-5 setjes voor buiten of b.v. alleen RX toppen in full-range voor omroepwerk.
Daar zit in : 1 x CP3000 en 1 x DC-One.

Zal binnenkort eens kijken of er foto's al zijn ergens, anders moeten we die maar een keer maken.

Oh ja, wij hadden ook zo'n foto gemaakt van de RX set, vlak voordat bijna de helft weg ging (i.v.m. aanschaf PX-set). We hebben nu nog 4 x RX-212/75 en 4 x RX-118 over.Hier staan de 2 separate racks nog wel op. 


Het is wel allemaal EV, er zit we geen hoog " Amp porn" gehalte aan, maar het werkt prima !!

----------


## DjREsound

Die foto heb ik ook wel eens voorbij zien komen op google toen ik met de aanschaf van de RX set bezig was! Gewoon echt een fijne set kan ik zeggen na ca. 5 feesten er mee te hebben gedraaid. Wel erg lang zitten klungelen met het laptop met windows 7 aan de DC-one hangen... maar na de laatste software update toch gelukt en dan werkt het erg leuk. Maar dan kom je er achter dat de fabrieksinstellingen gewoon prima zijn, gewoon één keer instellen in mijn geval en klaar is kees.

----------


## DjREsound

Update van mij racky incl. zangflightcase (hier komt nog een SLX in te hangen. Voor nu te testen even een freeport.).

klik

----------


## stainz

@REsound
Ziet er netjes uit, misschien wat uitleg? (onderste rack PA, die daarboven Monitors ? wat stuur je er mee aan?) Vind het er gelikt uitzien en wou dat alle rackjes waar ik mee werk er zo uitzagen.

Snap alleen niet helemaal waarom je een microfoon ontvanger en een effect unit in 1 rackje bouwt? i.m.o. wil je een ontvanger bij je ampracks/sidestage hebben staan en een effect unit op FOH. Of heb je hier een heel goed overdacht idee achter zitten?

----------


## DjREsound

Ok, onderste rack is voor 2-4 EV RX118S en 2-4 EV RX115 aan te sturen. Bovenste is nu voor monitoring aangesloten op 1 EV SX300, maar kan ook voor andere doeleinden worden gebruikt. De XLR uit in de onderste HE is trouwens om kanaal 5-6 van de DC-one (Fullrange gewoon) in te prikken op het geluid in een andere zaal. Evt. kan ook de bovenste versterker op kanaal 5-6 ingeplugt worden als het allemaal wat groter moet zijn.

Die microfoonset is een setje voor mij om dadelijk te gebruiken (lekker makkelijk plug en play) voor als zangers/zangeressen langs komen om wat te zingen (of ik zelf als ik er zin in heb, maar dat moet ik niet te veel doen volgens mij). Zit nu nog een freeport in die ik niet goed genoeg vind voor dit soort performances. Ga binnenkort op zoek naar een SLX met SM58 beta kop. Aansluitingen zitten aan de achterzijde van deze flightcase. Toevallig had ik deze over, liever had ik een 3-4HE die minder diep is, maar dit werkt ook prima eigenlijk.

----------


## speakertech

> [_quote=speakertech;504807]_
> Zodra ik mijn nieuwe 100V racken af heb zal ik ze eens posten. Kan wel even duren, dus heb geduld.



Dag Jans, dat was 21 april 2009. Zijn de racken af en waar blijven de foto's?
Ik heb het voornemen met nieuwjaar genomen, om alle openstaande posten te gaan " innen " :Embarrassment: 

Speakertech

----------


## jans

Ha, dat is een leuke reminder.
Maar helaas, ik heb mijn prioriteiten ander moeten verdelen. En elke keer als ik weer 100V klus heb neem ik me weer voor dit snel op te pakken.
Ben nu eerst mijn SX300PIX aan het ombouwen zodat deze gemakkelijk overgeschakeld kunnen worden  tussen 100V - 100W/200W en 100V -8ohm.
Daarnaast nog bezig me de bouw van een opslagruimte dus ik ben bang....

----------


## sjig

Argh, prachtige kistjes. Kom ik aan lopen met... dit.

----------


## djspeakertje

Op zich allang knap dat je een connectorpaneeltje hebt :Wink: . Wel een beetje jammer dat dat powercon kabeltje zo dun is. Ziet er bijna uit als 3G0,75...


Daan

----------


## sjig

Die kabel is inderdaad 3x 0.75mm. Wil ik wel gaan vervangen, geeft mij een beetje een raar geviel.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Argh, prachtige kistjes. Kom ik aan lopen met... dit.



Ik zie vooral veel blindplaten....
Waarom een heel rack voor slechts 1 versterker terwijl je die ook in een simpel 3 HE tunnelkistje kwijt kunt?

----------


## sjig

Ziet er inderdaad beetje vreemd uit, maar er zit een reden achter. 
Op mijn verlanglijstje staan namelijk nog wat apparaatjes; versterker (2u), eq (2u), crossover (1u). 
10 - 2 - 2 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 2 (voor de ventilatie)

Ik heb liever geen ventilatie aan de achterkant want dan steken de kabels uit en dat ziet er raar uit. Dus laat ik de achterdeksel er liever op! 

Het is een road ready kist. Volgens mij rr 10 uad.

----------


## MusicXtra

Je kunt ook gewoon een rooster in de achterdeksel maken.

----------


## sjig

De versterker steekt dan uit, en er kan dus ook geen rooster bij. Vandaar dat ik het nu zo doe.

----------


## MusicXtra

Die volg ik ff niet meer, een rooster is zo ongeveer 2 mm dik, die past er altijd wel bij lijkt me zo...

----------


## sjig

De achterkant van de komt buiten het rack profiel van de case. En daar past dus geen plaat meer achter. 

Als het onduidelijk is zal ik vanmiddag wel even een foto maken!

----------


## Mark Vriens

Hij bedoelt dat je een rooster in de deksel kan maken! Dan heb je namelijk geen blindplaten in je kist en kan je gewoon de deksel erop laten zitten!

----------


## sjig

Hoe bedoel je dan precies een rooster? begrijp het nog niet helemaal...

----------


## MusicXtra

Je pakt een decoupeerzaag en zaagt simpelweg een gat in het achterste deksel, vervolgens monteer je daar vanaf de binnenkant een stuk geperforeerde plaat tegen en maak je het netjes zwart.
Ziehier je ventilatie, kun je je cases dus voortaan zo'n 6 HE lager houden. :Cool:

----------


## sjig

Is het dan ook handig om er schuim achter te plakken. Tegen troep, en tegen 'inkijk'?

Lijkt me wel een leuk klusje voor in de zomer vakantie :Wink: !

----------


## MusicXtra

Wanneer de luchtstroom van voor naar achter gaat heeft dat geen enkel nut, van achter naar voor kan het wel nut hebben maar zou ik het nog steeds niet doen.
De kans is dan groot dat de versterker met de zwakste ventilator geen koeling meer krijgt door teveel weerstand.
Overigens moet je bij een luchtstroom van achter naar voor het rooster onderin je rack maken en bovenin wanneer de luchtstroom van voor naar achter gaat.

----------


## Outline

Ik gebruik altijd 1 van de onderstaande. Ziet er beter dan een gat met daarachter een stuk gaas.

En ja, ze zijn allemaal ook in het zwart te krijgen!

De meest gebruikte:



De minst gebruikte:





De iets minder meest gebruikte:




De mooiste:

----------


## sjig

Ik weet niet precies welke kant de ventilatie van de DAP gaat, dat ga ik zsm uitzoeken. Wel zou ik graag willen weten waar ik die roostertjes kan kopen/bestellen.

----------


## djspeakertje

Gewoon hier in de webshop. 


Daan

----------


## knorrepot

Hier een foto van een ''good old'' lood zwaar amp rack wat gebruikt word om onze EV MT2 set aan te sturen.
http://www.imgdumper.nl/uploads5/4fe...a-IMAG0066.jpg


En om in deze zelfde sfeer te blijven, een foto van ons recent ge-update EV Deltamax theater systeem. 
http://www.imgdumper.nl/uploads5/4fe...c-IMAG0039.jpg


En ik vond er nog een van het Camco rack om onze Nexo GEO8 line-array aan te sturen.
http://www.imgdumper.nl/uploads5/4fe...O8_amprack.jpg


http://www.imgdumper.nl/uploads5/4fe...e-IMAG0379.jpg
Hier nog een foto van mijn privé rackje. Word gebruikt om 2x Acoustic Line A6 met 2 forumsubs geladen met Oberton drivers aan te sturen.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Ben op zoek naar een aantal flightcases voor mijn versterkers en stagerack.

Werk regelmatig voor een aantal opdrachtgevers met racken, waarbij de deuren aan de boven of zijkant in de case geschoven kunnen worden. 

Erg handig in gebruik, ruimtebesparend op locatie, en op/afbouwen gaat weer iets sneller, zonder het zoeken naar deksel (of een plaats om ze te laten).

Ik vind hier echter helaas nog niet veel info over deze soort flightcase, of foto's. Iemand foto's van setjes in dergelijke kisten ?

----------


## djspeakertje

Vraag die werkgever eens?


Daan

----------


## WesleyVDH

Ja een "klapdeur" kistje bedoel jij. Worden inderdaad voornamelijk gebruikt voor versterkers. Een nadeel van deze kisten is dat ze ontzettend duur zijn, ik heb er hier eentje staan die ik ooit als taperack gebruikt heb. Ik heb ergens op de computer wel wat foto's, stuur me even een mailtje als je die graag wou zien.

----------


## MarkRombouts

oh echt, had nog niet bedacht dat dat ook kon.

bedankt zeg  :EEK!:

----------


## NesCio01

@Mark: Slidedoorcase + zie PM

grtz

Nes

----------


## NesCio01

Kort lontje, Daan?

----------


## MarkRombouts

Heb van diverse mensen goede info ontvangen. Ik weet voorlopig genoeg, eerst wat offertes aanvragen.

----------


## remixed

Zou je de info misschien (gedeeltelijk) ook op het forum kunnen zetten, want ik ben ook benieuwd naar deze slidedoorcases maar ik kan er zo 1,2,3 niet zo snel iets over vinden op google.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Ik heb ondertussen een case besteld bij Procase.

Heb via Steven alleen maar goede ervaringen gehoord over deze cases, en de prijs was ook prima.
Zodra hij binnen is, kan ik wel wat foto's posten.

----------


## NesCio01

> Zou je de info misschien (gedeeltelijk) ook op het forum kunnen zetten, want ik ben ook benieuwd naar deze slidedoorcases maar ik kan er zo 1,2,3 niet zo snel iets over vinden op google.



Slidedoorcases onderscheiden zich doordat ze geen losse deksels hebben.
Veelal zijn ze uitgevoerd met 1 slidedoor die naar binnenschuift en een serviceluik
of met 2 naar binnenschuivende deuren.

De deur schuift of naar de zijkant naar binnen, of naar boven en onder.
In het laatste geval kun je tot 10HE de standaard maat van 60 cm. diep
blijven gebruiken. Een 12 HE wordt dan al snel 68 cm. diep.

Bij de deuren boven en onder, kun je de naar boven ingeschoven deur
ook gebruiken als (een stukje van 10 cm?) werkblad.
makkelijk voor o.a. gsm, zaklamp, i-Pad, pen en papier.
Ook handig voor een evt. zender-/monitortech sidestage.
Nadeel is wel dat als je de naar beneden inschuivende deur
uit je vingers laat glippen, zeker bij de meukcases, je grote
kans hebt dat deze breekt.

Ik ken 2 systemen:
- 1 met een stalen inbouwsysteem
- 1 met een houten inbouwsysteem
Het inbouwsysteem hangt bij beide in rubbers in de om 
dit systeem gebouwde (beuken) houten flightcase.
Het stalen is behoorlijk zwaarder dan het houten, maar
is wel flightproof, dus kan evt. worden meegevlogen.

Twee fabrikanten van echt degelijke cases, die ik ken, zijn:
Skylite en NL-cases, beide gevestigd in Meerkerk.

Slidedoorcases zijn inderdaad wel wat duurder dan een gewone
case, maar ik zie hier toch al wel een prijsdaling t.o.v. 2009.

Ik hoop over een week of 4 tot 6 mijn  12 HE amprack af
te hebben en zal dan fototje plaatsen.

Hoop dat je zo vast wat weet?

grtz

Nes

----------


## remixed

Duidelijk verhaal! Klinkt voor sommige toepassingen erg handig.

----------


## arie

even voor de duidelijk voor de mensen die deze rekken niet kennen via de link vind je een foto, in dit geval Duty case, bevallen overigens uitstekend, gr Arie

http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Album=8U6WJOU6

----------


## NesCio01

Na de inbraak en diefstal toch weer druk bezizg geweest 
de boel op orde te krijgen.
Voorkant is nog niet af, foto's post ik nog wel een keer.
Voorlopig maar ff de achterkant van m'n amprack (12HE).

 






Grtz

Nes

----------


## NesCio01

Nog ff 3 plaatjes on front:







grtz

Nes

----------


## renevanh

Mooi rackje!
Wat is de gedachten achter het 2x 15 bands EQ'tje?

----------


## MusicXtra

Idd een deftig rackje.
Wat zit er in de la en wat zit er verder aan apparatuur in?
Is op de foto slecht te zien.

----------


## NesCio01

Ben best wel trots op dit rack  :Smile: 

Inhoud:
- American Pdp 950 powerdistributor
- XTA DP 448
- Yamaha GQ 215
- MC2 amp 475 (4 x 750 watt)
- MC2 amp E25 (2 1200 watt)
- MC2 amp E45 (2 x 2250 watt)

Bij conventioneel gebruik:
E45 op subs
E25 op tops
E475 op monitoren

De amps zijn niet aangesloten op de power distributor,
doch hebben een eigen steker.
Bij kleinschalig gebruik zal deze steker in de rode WCD gaan 
(backside) die rechtstreeks op de input is aangesloten.
Bij grotere klussen worden de amps (consumption 10,2 A)
 op een eigen 16A groep of fase aangesloten en dient het rack
mede als distributor voor stagepower (gtr amps en keys)

On front 2 ledlights van de power distributor,
on back een drukschakelaar die een ledstrip aanzet voor bedieningsgemak
in het donker.

De GQ 215 is een spare eq en wordt ook gebruikt als de XTA 'vol' zit.
Bij FOH + 4 x AUX zijn de 1e 2 x in op de XTA, voor de X-over (2 in/4 out)
en de 2e 2 ingangen, voor aux 3 + 4, waarbij van de XTA dan de param.
eq wordt gebruikt.
Voor aux 5 en 6 gebruik ik dan de yamaha GQ 215.

De lade?
Sja, zo'n rommel bakje voor van alles en nog wat?
- wat korte XLR-XLR snoertjes om backside te kunnen prikken;
- 3 mtr powercon 3 x 2,5 mm2 230 V stroomkabel
- stekerblokje op powercon out (grijs)
- rol tape
- spare CD
- visitekaartjes
- mss nog een stift
(past dit nog wel in 2HE?  :Smile: 

grtz

Nes

----------


## Turboke

Spijtig dat de kleuren van de frontjes van de MC² niet gelijk zijn.

----------


## NesCio01

> Spijtig dat de kleuren van de frontjes van de MC² niet gelijk zijn.



Ja, da's op de foto wel erg jammer  :Confused: 

grtz

Nes

----------


## BJD

Wbt labeling: ik gebruik tegenwoordig voor het bouwen v.d. racken een P-Toch van Brother. Daarmee kun je op de PC labels ontwerpen die je dan als doorlopende strip kan printen. Ziet er mooier uit dan bij elke plug een labeltje. Zal binnenkort eens kijken of ik dr wat foto's van kan schieten.

----------


## Turboke

Wij hebben ook verschillende MC² waar er verschillen in het blauw zijn, de ene wat lichter blauw dan de andere zoals ook op jouw amps.

----------


## I.T. drive in

Niet echt amp porn, maar dit is het rackje waar ik onze drive in mee doe.

----------


## knorrepot

Niet echt amp porn maar vooruit. Mijn multi amprackje voor de ps10 en ps15 set. Ik ben nog bezig met het connectorpaneel. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/v3o8h4v1u0...2018.25.37.jpg

----------


## purplehaze

Mooi compact zo..
Wat is dat eigenlijk voor een fp10000 Kloon?

----------


## knorrepot

> Mooi compact zo..
> Wat is dat eigenlijk voor een fp10000 Kloon?



Dit is een amp van brooklyn audio. Van MusicXtra dus.

----------


## dexter

Wat voor merk is dit officieel dan?

----------


## knorrepot

> Wat voor merk is dit officieel dan?



Brooklyn Audio.

----------


## dexter

Lijkt me sterk daar ze zelf geen amps maken.  :Wink:

----------


## qvt

Is gewoon china OEM spul  :Wink:

----------


## knorrepot

> Is gewoon china OEM spul



Dat denk ik ook ja. Hij zal ze vast niet zelf laten bouwen.. Voor verdere vragen verwijs ik je naar Sander zelf. Hij kan er wellicht neer over vertellen. 

Even tussen haakjes.. Het is wel een verdomd goede kopie!

----------


## jakkes72

'k heb er nu twee, aan het denken voor een derde...

----------


## Ericsamandj

Wat is de richtprijs van zo'n bak? of mag dit niet besproken worden?

----------


## sjig

Ik ben nu ook wel nieuwsgierig aan het worden...
Kom hem op de site in ieder geval niet tegen.

----------


## frederic

De eerste PA firma die met dat soort spul komt aandraven op mijn evenementen, ziet direct de achterdeur.

----------


## dexter

En waarom dan frederic?

----------


## jans

> De eerste PA firma die met dat soort spul komt aandraven op mijn evenementen, ziet direct de achterdeur.



Je hebt dit natuurlijk ook allemaal zo beschreven in de offerte aanvragen, opdrachtverstrekkingen en bevestigingen. Oh ja, staat natuurlijk ook vermeld in je algemene voorwaarden.

----------


## drbeat

> De eerste PA firma die met dat soort spul komt aandraven op mijn evenementen, ziet direct de achterdeur.



Waarom niet?  ik denk dat de meeste oprganisatoren in deze het niet erg vind als dat versterkertje gewoon zijn werk doet.
Ik heb in mijn tijd als foh tech nooit maar dan ook nooit opmerkingen gehad daar over...de meeste weten het niet eens of zien t niet.

En prijs kijkt men nu zeker naar. Dus ben je hierdoor goedkoper of kun je iets extra doen op een ander vlak dan onderscheid jij je van je concurentie en val je op...en blijf je in de koppies van de organisator hangen...

Its all in the marketing.... De meesten kan het geen zier schelen wat er in je rackjes steekt...als er maar een goed evenement is geweest na afloop..en bij een ondernemer of hij genoeg geld heeft verdient...niet meer of minder....

----------


## PvG

De vraag is of deze ampjes de juiste keurmerken hebben en voldoen aan de juiste normen om te zorgen dat bijv een verzekeraar de schade dekt ingeval van een accidentje (brand, elektrocutie, ...). Iemand die hier meer over weet?

----------


## desolation

> De vraag is of deze ampjes de juiste keurmerken hebben en voldoen aan de juiste normen om te zorgen dat bijv een verzekeraar de schade dekt ingeval van een accidentje (brand, elektrocutie, ...). Iemand die hier meer over weet?



Dat hangt van fabrikant tot fabrikant af.
De lab kopies die ik heb zijn zeker niet de goedkoopste, maar ze hebben wel CE en ROHS2 keuring gekregen en zijn zeer correct geconstrueerd. Ookal is het in de basis vaak vergelijkbaar, de kleine details maken op de eindprijs vaak een goed verschil in de prijs. Ik heb er meerdere getest (sanway bv) waar de voeding en de eindtrappen het bij zware belasting gewoon opgaven, dat doen de goede amps niet. 

Zeggen dat "de eerste die dit gebruikt mag oprotten" is gewoon klinkklare onzin. Niet elke chinese fabriek maakt vierkant rotzooi, die tijd is al lang gepasseerd.
Eerlijk gezegd: je ziet er ook aan dat een lab hugely overpriced is. Het is namelijk het enige ontwerp dat ze reproduceren zonder in te boeten aan kwaliteit maar wel aan kostprijs. Een Crown I-Tech (HD), een Powersoft Digam, een Hoellstern Delta, etc.., veel geluk om daar een 1:1 kopie van te vinden. Die pompen ook wel een heel ander vermogen uit...

----------


## frederic

> En waarom dan frederic?



Ik heb daar ethisch problemen mee. Lees oneerlijke concurrentie.
Piraatproducten zijn tot nader orde nog altijd illegaal in België.

----------


## frederic

> De vraag is of deze ampjes de juiste keurmerken hebben en voldoen aan de juiste normen om te zorgen dat bijv een verzekeraar de schade dekt ingeval van een accidentje (brand, elektrocutie, ...). Iemand die hier meer over weet?



Inderdaad, het zou me sterk verbazen dat de piraatsector zijn producten legaal kan voorzien van een Europees CE label.

----------


## frederic

> Dat hangt van fabrikant tot fabrikant af.
> De lab kopies die ik heb zijn zeker niet de goedkoopste, maar ze hebben wel CE en ROHS2 keuring gekregen en zijn zeer correct geconstrueerd. 
> 
> ...



Normaal is een copy een copy, en kan met op een copy alles zetten wat men wil. 
Dit is helemaal geen garantie dat die toestellen op legale manier gekeurd werden.

Het zou om te beginnen interessant zijn te weten welke officiele dealer in Belgie of Nederland deze producten verkoopt.

----------


## desolation

Ik spreek niet over "het staat er op geprint", ik spreek over KEURING GEKREGEN. Maw, daar is een certificaat van beschikbaar.
Waarom zou dat niet kunnen? Zelfs een bureau als SGS test gewoon het toestel dat je aflevert of het conform de regelgeving is waar je een certificaat voor aanvraagt. En als je nu gaat beweren dat SGS zijn werk niet doet...

Daarnaast zijn het bij de goede fabrikanten nooit 1:1 kopies en dus geen piraatproducten. 

Dat je er de moraalridder over wil uithangen is jouw zaak, maar dat wil niet zeggen dat er hier mensen werken met zogezegd levensgevaarlijke toestellen omdat jij het "oneerlijke concurrentie" vind.
Geen enkele chinees levert het vermogen van een échte high end amp, geen enkele. Die zijn dan ook niet in copy te vinden.
Daarnaast mag je dan ook meteen versterkers als Synq, de Behringer iNuke, Peavey IPR en alle andere class d amps beschouwen als oneerlijke concurrentie, want die pompen ook een heleboel vermogen eruit en toch kosten ze geen 5-6000EUR zoals een FP+ van Lab.

----------


## frederic

> Ik spreek niet over "het staat er op geprint", ik spreek over KEURING GEKREGEN. Maw, daar is een certificaat van beschikbaar.
> Waarom zou dat niet kunnen? Zelfs een bureau als SGS test gewoon het toestel dat je aflevert of het conform de regelgeving is waar je een certificaat voor aanvraagt. En als je nu gaat beweren dat SGS zijn werk niet doet...



Dus jij koopt toestellen zonder keurlabel, en je zoekt zelf voor een CE goedkeuring?
Raar
Jij moet hier nog altijd eens komen uitleggen wie die versterkers op officiele legale wijze verkoopt.





> Daarnaast zijn het bij de goede fabrikanten nooit 1:1 kopies en dus geen piraatproducten.



Worden die dan officieel verkocht in België of Nederland?





> Dat je er de moraalridder over wil uithangen is jouw zaak, maar dat wil niet zeggen dat er hier mensen werken met zogezegd levensgevaarlijke toestellen omdat jij het "oneerlijke concurrentie" vind.



Iemand die werkt met piraatproducten doet aan oneerlijke concurrentie. Je mag het nu nog draaien en keren zoals je wil ,mar het is zo!





> Geen enkele chinees levert het vermogen van een échte high end amp, geen enkele. Die zijn dan ook niet in copy te vinden.
> Daarnaast mag je dan ook meteen versterkers als Synq, de Behringer iNuke, Peavey IPR en alle andere class d amps beschouwen als oneerlijke concurrentie, want die pompen ook een heleboel vermogen eruit en toch kosten ze geen 5-6000EUR zoals een FP+ van Lab.



Totaal van de pot gerukte reactie! Waar zeg ik dat Chinese producten automatisch piraat producten zijn?
De door U vernoemde versterkers worden officieel in Europa ingevoerd, en zijn geen clonen van andere merken.

En je mag me nu nog verwijten voor "moraalridder" wat je wil, ik ben tegen illegale handel!
Want hier hebben we het toch uiteindelijk over?

----------


## desolation

Zucht. De fabrikant zorgt voor dat keurmerk uiteraard. Met certificaten.
Daarnaast is "officieel" bullshit, als het langs de douane gaat is het officieel, punt. Die bepalen namelijk of het product legaal of illegaal is. Dat er geen gigantisch distributiebedrijf achter zit heeft daar niets mee te zien.

Het zijn pas piraatproducten als mensen gaan beweren dat ze je een Lab FP+ leveren, maar er eigenlijk een chinees in de doos/rack zit. Je weet wat je koopt en je weet dat je zowel qua klank als prestaties (ookal is het damned close) geen Lab moet verwachten, niemand maakt je het wijs dat het zo is.

En neen dat is geen van de pot gerukte reactie, het is niet omdat bij veel van die versterkers het front gekopieerd is van een lab dat de binnenkant ook 1:1 hetzelfde is.
Illegale handel is bij chinesedepartmentstore.com een setje JBL kasten kopen, goed wetende dat het namaak is, en deze dan hier voor de volle pot gaan verkopen aan mensen terwijl je ze wijsmaakt dat het echte JBL's met garantie zijn.

----------


## frederic

Nog eens, waar koop je die zaken op legale wijze. Dan kunnen we eens in de Nando databank kijken of dat certificaat echt is.

Sinds wanneer is het officieel en legaal als het "langs de Douane passeert"?

----------


## frederic

Misbruik CE markering is schering en inslag.
CE markering wil ook zeggen China Export

----------


## MusicXtra

Leuk die moraalridders, maar kijk eerst eens ff goed je computer na.....  En je boekenkast, CD collectie, de filters in je auto, je Rayben bril  en ga zo maar door.
Is dat echt allemaal origineel dan snap ik dat je 4K meer uitgeeft voor een merklogo op het frontje.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## frederic

Wat zou je er van vinden Sander, als ik jou speakers zou namaken, er een futiliteit aan veranderen en verkopen aan 2/3 van jou prijs?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Wat zou je er van vinden Sander, als ik jou speakers zou namaken, er een futiliteit aan veranderen en verkopen aan 2/3 van jou prijs?



Dan ga ik ze voortaan bij jou inkopen want voor dat geld kan ik ze zelf echt niet maken. :Cool:

----------


## desolation

> Misbruik CE markering is schering en inslag.
> CE markering wil ook zeggen China Export



Ik ga hier eerlijk gezegd geen commentaar of "lessen" van jou nemen over deze materie hoor, meer woorden maak ik hier niet aan vuil.

Je koopt die dingen bij de fabrikant, die verzend ze en declareert ze en de douane kijkt ze na. Dat lijkt me, gezien het met factuur is, een legale aankoop. Dat jij het niet leuk vind is een andere zaak.
Met de vernieuwde CE en ROHS2 regulering is het ook niet meer mogelijk om de oude certifieringspraktijken er op na te houden.

----------


## vasco

> De eerste PA firma die met dat soort spul komt aandraven op mijn evenementen, ziet direct de achterdeur.



Sterke en kortzichtige uitspraak die jij hier doet en niet waar kan maken. De betalende opdrachtgever zal jou niet meer willen terugzien omdat ze zonder geluid zitten omdat meneer de moraalridder een persoonlijke menig over een product heeft.

Hoop dat jij, zoals al is aangeven, dit in al je documenten hebt vastgelegd (voorwaarden, etc). Laat deze documenten toetsen aan de wet anders is die tekst nog niets waard. Anders heb je straks misschien nog een claim inkomstenderving voor het verwijzen naar die achterdeur aan je broek hangen als je deze uitspraak toch eens waar wilt maken.

[ON-TOPIC]
Knorrepot, simpel en gewoon strak rackje. Het hoeft niet altijd allemaal zo groot te zijn om er ook "lekker" uit te zien. Leuk ampje ook, kende deze nog niet. Nog een reden om toch echt eens naar Broolyn Audio te gaan luisteren.

----------


## showband

> Inderdaad, het zou me sterk verbazen dat de piraatsector zijn producten legaal kan voorzien van een Europees CE label.







> Ik spreek niet over "het staat er op geprint",  ik spreek over KEURING GEKREGEN. Maw, daar is een certificaat van  beschikbaar.
> Waarom zou dat niet kunnen? Zelfs een bureau als SGS test gewoon het  toestel dat je aflevert of het conform de regelgeving is waar je een  certificaat voor aanvraagt. En als je nu gaat beweren dat SGS zijn werk  niet doet...



Het CE label is een sticker die een fabrikant zelf mag besluiten op een doos te plakken als hij op een of andere manier vaststelt dat ie "aan de CE eisen voldoet"

Als het misgaat krijg je een dikke boete. Maar die sticker zegt in principe niets meer dan een WC-eend. Als het logo afwijkt en er CE opstaat bedoelen ze "Chinese Export"
Net zoals de chinezen copyright al jaren gekscherend als "right to copy"uitleggen .  :Wink: 
Maar je kan er inmiddels van verzekerd zijn dat vrijwel alle "Merkspullen" op zijn minst uit dezelfde fabriek komen. Die merkjongens zijn ook met shareholdervalue bezig hoor.

Voor de liefhebber even in jip en janneketaal op wiki:
http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/CE-markering





> Met de vernieuwde CE en ROHS2 regulering is het ook niet meer mogelijk  om de oude certifieringspraktijken er op na te houden.



ROHS2 regulering is alleen maar een regel voor loodvrij produceren.
Het zal je nog moeilijk gaan vallen om NIET ROHS materialen te laten maken of in te kopen. Omdat de hele marrkt (op de mil kant na) al enkele jaren over is. Ook voor optiek trouwens.

----------


## MusicXtra

CE is een keurmerk waarmee je als fabrikant of importeur aangeeft dat je  product conform de geldende regels is gebouwd. En dat je je als  fabrikant of importeur aansprakelijk stelt voor je product.
Daar  metingen en onderzoek door de fabrikant of importeur zelf mag worden  gedaan is het maar de vraag wat de waarde van een CE keurmerk is.
Maar, ik meen me te herinneren dat er eerst ethische problemen waren, nu die weerlegd zijn is het dus het CE verhaal waar de problemen liggen....
Aangezien ook dat is geregeld ben ik benieuwd naar het volgende 'probleem'.

----------


## frederic

Zijn de ethische argumenten dan weerlegd?

----------


## showband

ethisch is het beter een door slavenarbeid gemaakt foxconn product te kopen waar jet geld naar de usa vloeit zodat die er hun afluisterpraktijken mee kan betalen. Dan dat je een merk koopt waar die USA component uit is gehaald ja. Dat is een stuk ethischer.

Maar naast de bovenstaande cynische opmerking,  :Wink: 

Het is grijs volgens mij. Niet zwart wit.

Toen mackie hun logo op RCF zijn ontwerpen ging plakken hoorde ik nergens een verontwaardigd geroep opstijgen.
Nu de midas sticker in de behringer folder gaat, vinden we dan dat er ethischer gewerkt wordt?

Waar zit de grens van jatwerk, eh, "inspiratie"?
SA is er groot mee geworden, Philips is er miljoenen aan kwijtgeraakt.
Het is niet zo dat gerenommeerde Europese merken in hun verleden niet de boekjes met ontwerpen op schoot hadden toen zij hun eerste producten maakten.

en als laatste. Bose claimt al jaren uitvindingen die geen uitvinding zijn (zangzuil) of dingen die natuurkundig niet kunnen (qua stereo) en gebruikt dat als rechtvaardiging van absurde prijzen. Dat is de andere kant van de "uitvinder" medaille.

deze amps worden volgens mij niet verhuurd of beletterd als A-merk amps. En wat de klant huurt is "geluid" Niet een stuklijst.

----------


## Gast1401081

een jaar of 10 geleden kwam er hoofdzakelijk meuk uit die regio van de wereld. Ook daar heeft internet inmiddels zijn diensten bewezen, en de globalisering, en de wetten van Marx en Jost enzo. 

Verder is er technisch, als je natuurkundig gezien het hoogstekwaliteits-product wilt bouwen, nooit zoveel heel veel anders, want een uniek probleem geeft nou eenmaal een unieke oplossing. 
Wil je dit ethisch principieel doorvoeren, dan zul je eerst moeten aantonen dat een auto wel in belgie uitgevonden is, 
althans 
- het wiel, 
- de verbrandingsmotor, 
- de acuu 
- de computer

--enzovoort. 
En dat goedkoper produceren in China -  dat was ook ooit even in Polen en Tsjechie. De diverse vakbonden hebben daar al vlot een einde aan gemaakt. 

Wil je je echt zorgen maken om dit soort zaken: 
-KPN is momenteel voor 25% in handen van een Mexicaan: dat betekent dat alle kabels in de grond, serverparks, knooppunten etc etc (nog afgezien van de afsluistermogelijkheden etc etc) al voor een kwart uitgevlagd zijn
-Nuon en Essent zijn -en nog wat andere energie bedrijven zullen verdwijnen in - buitenlandse handen. 
-Het enige bedrijf in Nederland wat zich bezig houdt met Uraniumverrijking staat in de etalage. 12 miljard - en daar kunnen we weer mooi wat van naar het zuiden weggeven...
-een paar idioten van de bovenste plank zijn bezig om kolencentrales te bouwen in Nederland.., want mensen die net zo ethisch verantwoord denken als jullie hebben een import-boete-belasting op zonnecellen en zonnepanelen gezet. 

Ik zou vooral nog harder BOE roepen….

----------


## Gast1401081

( deze wordt waarschijnlijk toch verwijderd..lol)

--  of zelf iets engs in mekaar knutselen, en vrijdagsavonds na de weekendborrel halfdronken de chinezen betichten van oplichting als hun systemen LompEnOnbenullig hard of ver of diep of beter gaan, ofzo

----------


## MusicSupport

frederic; je mag je enigzins gesteund voelen door mij hoor. Je bent niet de enige die er zo over denkt.

Als voorbeeld (en ik zeg nogmaals als voorbeeld): Als je dit soort kopietjes van een Apple product maakt dan hangt er binnen no time een leger advocaten in je nek (ik zeg niet dat ik het daar mee eens ben want dit is een voorbeeld). Het ontbreekt LabGruppen waarschijnlijk aan de tijd, energie en vooral de miljarden euro's (die Apple wel heeft) om de 'right to copy' uit China tegen te houden. 

Dit product wekt 100% de suggestie dat je met een Lab FP series amp te maken hebt. 

Uiteindelijk is dit smerige concurrentievervalsing want de goedkope namaak Chinees (los van de kwaliteit van het apparaat) lift mee op de R&D en markteting van het grote merk waar je (zoals al eerder gezegd) meer betaald voor het merk.

Als voorbeeld (2): Ik betaal veel geld voor een d&b D6 of D12 en ik mag dan ook hopen dat de eerste poepchinees die dit ontwerp en uiterlijk jat, cloont, namaakt de nek wordt omgedraaid. Omdat er anders gelukszoekers/mensen/ondernemers/concurrenten met apparatuur op pad die de suggestie wekt dat de leverancier in kwestie met d&b versterkers komt. Deze 'leverancier' is waarschijnlijk een stuk goedkoper dan mij (ik heb tenslotte het volle pond betaald voor mijn echte amps en zij kopen een cloon voor minder dan de helft) en zodoende kan ik niet meer rendabel werken met mijn spullen omdat de concurrentie oneerlijk goedkoper is om de EU zijn importstromen niet goed reguleert.

En of onze klanten/opdrachtgevers het nu zien of niet of er niks van vinden doet er ook niet toe voor deze discussie want we weten allemaal dat voor een groot deel deze mensen er geen verstand van hebben (van de apparatuur in kwestie dan) en uiteindelijk de baromzet en de prijs telt en niet het type versterker. 

Dit voorbeeld gaat net zo hard op voor de Lab klonen! (Nogmaals; ik zeg niks over de kwaliteit, prestaties o.i.d. van de namaak Lab want die doen niet ter zake voor de discussie!)

Uiteindelijk kan dit soort importzooi op de markt er voor zorgen dat de originele ontwerper en wellicht rechthebbende het de kop kost! En dan is er straks geen Lab meer om het van te kopieren. 

@Chris: dat Mackie met RCF kasten aan de haal ging had te maken met de aandelen en het eigendom van een van de twee firma's en wie er nou voor wie luidsprekers fabriceerde dacht ik. (En dus niet zo zeer met kopieergedrag)
En de Midas sticker op Behringer producten is een kwestie van groot geld in een onderneming met een 'budget' bekendheid en heeft verder niks van doen met de discussie. 

En voor zover het nog niet gezegd is CE keuring is een wassen neus!

Waar blijft die echte AMP Pron nou want ik wil wel weer eens leuke rackjes zien  :Big Grin:

----------


## MarkRombouts

Zal volgende week wel eens wat foto's maken van mijn rackje met Powersofts !

Waar blijven de foto's van jouw rackjes dan Steven ? die zijn ook wel de moeite waard om te laten zien hier.

----------


## MusicXtra

Tot op zekere hoogte snap ik de weerstand tegen dit soort producten.
Alleen ben ik zeker niet meer roomser dan de paus en is de winstmarge voor Lab Gruppen zo belachelijk hoog dat ik die amps voor 1/3 van de Lab Gruppen prijs kan aanbieden. De keus tussen een rackje van 21K met drie orginele of een rackje van 7K met drie ampjes met exact dezelfde specificaties is voor mij niet zo moeilijk, zeker niet als ik 4 van die rackjes nodig heb.
Daarbij heeft Lab Gruppen een al dan niet terechte arrogantie waardoor ik als fabrikant zaken zou moeten doen met de importeur van een concurrent, en daar een zelfde prijs moet betalen als de eindgebruiker. Dus moet ik ampjes voor 3 keer de prijs verkopen en kan ik er 0 marge op maken, tel uit je winst.
En wat ik al eerder schreef, kijk eens in de kast of die Rubic Cube een originele van 16,99 euro is of een clone van 5,95.... Die film op je harde schijf is die netjes legaal of illegaal en ga zo maar door.
Maar, binnenkort kom ik met een nog iets spectaculairder amp, 4*3200 Watt @4Ohm in 2HE en 15kg zwaar, deze worden onder mijn eigen merk Brooklyn Audio op de markt gebracht. En niemand die deze amps als lab clones kan betitelen want Lab Gruppen maakt deze niet. To be continued. :Cool:

----------


## MusicSupport

> Maar, binnenkort kom ik met een nog iets spectaculairder amp, 4*3200 Watt @4Ohm in 2HE en 15kg zwaar, deze worden onder mijn eigen merk Brooklyn Audio op de markt gebracht. En niemand die deze amps als lab clones kan betitelen want Lab Gruppen maakt deze niet. To be continued.



Zolang ze er niet uit zien als een Lab FP/PLM etc, etc van binnen niet het ontwerp hebben van een Lab FP/PLM (of ander bekend versterkermerk) lijkt me niks aan de hand. Zie nogmaals het Apple voorbeeld (die claimen patent te hebben op een ontwerp) en als men het jat wordt men gesued!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Anyway; die nieuwe amp mag je dan komen showen hier he  :Wink: 

@Mark. Zo spannend zijn mijn D12 rackjes niet hoor  :Big Grin:  (Dat zie ik inmiddels niet meer als porno) De vrachtwagendollies van Muse met Powerlocks en een berg D12'en geeft me meer opwinding  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

> .,...
> Maar, binnenkort kom ik met een nog iets spectaculairder amp, 4*3200 Watt @4Ohm in 2HE en 15kg zwaar, deze worden onder mijn eigen merk Brooklyn Audio op de markt gebracht. En niemand die deze amps als lab clones kan betitelen want Lab Gruppen maakt deze niet. To be continued.



kijk, nou wordt het interessant…..

----------


## MusicXtra

> Zolang ze er niet uit zien als een Lab FP/PLM etc, etc van binnen niet het ontwerp hebben van een Lab FP/PLM (of ander bekend versterkermerk) lijkt me niks aan de hand.



Schroef de analoge amps van de diverse merken eens open, die lijken griezelig vaak op elkaar....

----------


## Outline

> Schroef de analoge amps van de diverse merken eens open, die lijken griezelig vaak op elkaar....



Ik zeg: QSC RMX/Behringer EP's enz. Allemaal dezelfde versterker vanbinnen. Oude JBL versterkers (MPA, MPX)? Allemaal QSC. En dan hebben we het met de analoge nog niet eens over alle B &C-merken die een kopie van of gebaseerd op zijn... Die lichtgewicht Synq versterkers zijn ook op bestaand ontwerp gebaseerd...

Vraag me af wat men liever ziet? 2 Behringers in een rackje of een versterker die ergens op lijkt en ook helemaal niet slecht is. Uiteindelijk gaat het mij en anderen om wat je krijgt voor je geld. En als dat goed is, dan heb ik geen problemen met de voorkant! Ook al lijkt die ergens op...

De aangehaalde 'keuringen' zijn idd allemaal een wassen neus. Kan dat vanaf producerende/importerende zijde bevestigen. Net zoals het verhaal dat je vaak meer voor de naam betaald dan de som van de componenten. Er is al jaren een stelregel onder (bekende) producenten en die luidt dat de kosten om een product te maken gemiddeld 1/5 van de consumentenprijs is. Da's inclusief alles (dus ook R&D, wat gewoon over een verwacht productie-aantal gedeeld wordt). Rest gaat in de zakken van fabrikant, importeur en dealer.

Hoe denk je dat Apple anders aan die miljoenen om te procederen komt? Zelfde geldt bv. ook voor Neutrik...

----------


## MusicSupport

> Ik zeg: QSC RMX/Behringer EP's enz. Allemaal dezelfde versterker vanbinnen. Oude JBL versterkers (MPA, MPX)? Allemaal QSC. En dan hebben we het met de analoge nog niet eens over alle B &C-merken die een kopie van of gebaseerd op zijn... Die lichtgewicht Synq versterkers zijn ook op bestaand ontwerp gebaseerd...
> 
> Vraag me af wat men liever ziet? 2 Behringers in een rackje of een versterker die ergens op lijkt en ook helemaal niet slecht is. Uiteindelijk gaat het mij en anderen om wat je krijgt voor je geld. En als dat goed is, dan heb ik geen problemen met de voorkant! Ook al lijkt die ergens op...
> 
> De aangehaalde 'keuringen' zijn idd allemaal een wassen neus. Kan dat vanaf producerende/importerende zijde bevestigen. Net zoals het verhaal dat je vaak meer voor de naam betaald dan de som van de componenten. Er is al jaren een stelregel onder (bekende) producenten en die luidt dat de kosten om een product te maken gemiddeld 1/5 van de consumentenprijs is. Da's inclusief alles (dus ook R&D, wat gewoon over een verwacht productie-aantal gedeeld wordt). Rest gaat in de zakken van fabrikant, importeur en dealer.
> 
> Hoe denk je dat Apple anders aan die miljoenen om te procederen komt? Zelfde geldt bv. ook voor Neutrik...



Ha Richard, das een tijd geleden.

JBL heeft waarschijnlijk netjes aan QSC betaald of het ontwerp gekocht. Prima spul trouwens die goede oude JBL QSC's  :Wink: 

Het maakt mij persoonlijk ook geen fluit uit hoe een amp eruit ziet; als deze maar goed werkt. Is overigens geen deel van de discussie die ik voorzichtig probeerde aan te slingeren (ook geen aanval naar jouw hoor Sander) over het regelrechte kopiergedrag van sommige schimmige fabriekjes. (Ook in China moet 'brood op tafel')

Ik denk ook dat het gezond is dat de R&D en productie 20% van een 100% adviesprijs is. Er moet bij elk gezond bedrijf 20% marge gemaakt worden om te overleven is ook zo'n 'stelregel'. 

(Voor de vuist weg): een willekeurige versterker als voorbeeld
Naast die 20% R&D/productie is er nog zo'n 20% voor de tussenhandel (distributeursnetwerk), 20% voor transport en handling van een 3e partij. Makes a total of 60%. Dan heb je nog een behoorlijk marketing budget dat het mogelijk maakt beursstands weg te zetten en vertegenwoordigers de deur uit te doen en de boel te verkopen. Makes 80%. Dan blijft er 20% marge voor de fabriek over. Commercieel gezien is de uitdaging om al die processen en onderdelen zo te optimaliseren en invullen dat het hoogste netto rendement in de zak van dat 'merk' verdwijnt.

Dat laatste hebben Apple en Neutrik als marktleider en 'uitvinder' van het hipste IT gadget/speeltje of respectievelijk pluggetjes en stekkers het beste voor elkaar. Daarom probeert iedereen ze na te doen. 

(Overigens is Neutrik ook een fanatieke aanhanger van het anti 'right to copy' beleid en leggen ze maar wat graag fabrieken in China stil die mooie gelijkende ontwerpen van hun copyrighted pluggen en stekkers maken)

En nu BOT! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NesCio01

> Alleen ben ik zeker niet meer roomser dan de paus en is de winstmarge voor Lab Gruppen zo belachelijk hoog dat ik die amps voor 1/3 van de Lab Gruppen prijs kan aanbieden. Daarbij heeft Lab Gruppen een al dan niet terechte arrogantie waardoor ik als fabrikant zaken zou moeten doen met de importeur van een concurrent, en daar een zelfde prijs moet betalen als de eindgebruiker. Dus moet ik ampjes voor 3 keer de prijs verkopen en kan ik er 0 marge op maken, tel uit je winst.
> Maar, binnenkort kom ik met een nog iets spectaculairder amp, 4*3200 Watt @4Ohm in 2HE en 15kg zwaar, deze worden onder mijn eigen merk Brooklyn Audio op de markt gebracht. En niemand die deze amps als lab clones kan betitelen want Lab Gruppen maakt deze niet. To be continued.



Je kunt evt. ook overstappen op (wat ik) een eigenlijk beter merk (vind),
 waarbij de marges voor jou een stuk gunstiger zullen zijn!
Je kent mijn voorkeur?

grtz

Nes

----------


## djspeakertje

@Nes: Jij bent toch van het wiskundige?


Daan

----------


## 2mancrew

> @Nes: Jij bent toch van het wiskundige?
> 
> 
> Daan



       Die mooie blauwe  ampjes wil ik ook nog wel paar maar ben ook nieuwsgierig waar Sander mee gaat komen

----------


## teunos

Daan, dat is natuurkunde, de relativistische rustenergie van een deeltje in de grondtoestand wel te verstaan  :Big Grin: 
Kom gewoon gezellig mee natuurkunde studeren  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## djspeakertje

Sorry, ik zat alleen met die ^2 in mn hoofd. Dat MC wel eens bij dat ^2 kon horen was nog nooit in me opgekomen. (komt dat van E=MC^2 ?)


Daan

----------


## teunos

> Sorry, ik zat alleen met die ^2 in mn hoofd. Dat MC wel eens bij dat ^2 kon horen was nog nooit in me opgekomen. (komt dat van E=MC^2 ?)
> 
> 
> Daan



Ja lijkt me wel, kijk maar op de site van mc2 naar het logo. Wel erg off topic dit trouwens.... sorry mensen die amp porn willen zien xD

----------


## NesCio01

> @Nes: Jij bent toch van het wiskundige?



Meer van het digitale, zoekt in, of juist onder de tekst voorkeur.....

grtz

Nes

----------


## AMX_Pete

> JBL heeft waarschijnlijk netjes aan QSC betaald of het ontwerp gekocht. Prima spul trouwens die goede oude JBL QSC's



Nog eenvoudiger... ze kochten ze gewoon van QSC met JBL bedrukte frontjes en al.

----------


## MarkRombouts

> @Mark. Zo spannend zijn mijn D12 rackjes niet hoor  (Dat zie ik inmiddels niet meer als porno) De vrachtwagendollies van Muse met Powerlocks en een berg D12'en geeft me meer opwinding



Niet heel spannend, dat klopt. Maar wel heel praktisch en snel in gebruik.
Misschien geen porno, maar wel erg fijne rackjes. Zie het (te) vaak heel veel slechter (helaas).

----------


## Gast1401081

> Nog eenvoudiger... ze kochten ze gewoon van QSC met JBL bedrukte frontjes en al.



En daar stond UREI op. Sterker nog : de eerste versterkers van QSC ( ca 1991) kwamen onder de JBL- vlag mee naar Nederland. JBL had namelijk dat cluppie een " eigen" marktpositie gegund, omdat JBL ging uitvlaggen. Maar de eerste qSC's kwamen pas lang nadat JBL al weer weg was daar...

----------


## MusicXtra

> Niet heel spannend, dat klopt. Maar wel heel praktisch en snel in gebruik.
> Misschien geen porno, maar wel erg fijne rackjes. Zie het (te) vaak heel veel slechter (helaas).



Inmiddels behoorlijk achterhaald met 'slechts' 1200 Watt@4Ohm in 3HE met een gewicht van 13kg.
Met één ampje nog niet zo'n probleem maar waar je met de D12 12HE nodig hebt voor 8 kanaaltjes heb je met mijn ethisch onverantwoorde clones niet meer dan 4HE nodig bij de helft van het gewicht en het dubbele vermogen. :Cool: 
Eén nadeel; op mijn amps kun je geen ping-pong spelen.

----------


## showband

jamaar we zijn het er toch allemaal over eens dat je helemaal niet zo veel vermogen nodig hebt.
dat het om de klank gaat
en dat je aub een beetje lange afschrijvingstermijn wil hebben?

dat maakt dat iemand die een stapel EAW heeft gekocht in 1990 er nu waarschijnlijk nog geld mee kan verdienen.
niets mis mee.

----------


## MusicXtra

> jamaar we zijn het er toch allemaal over eens dat je helemaal niet zo veel vermogen nodig hebt.
> dat het om de klank gaat
> en dat je aub een beetje lange afschrijvingstermijn wil hebben?



Ook als je denkt dat je niet zoveel vermogen nodig hebt zijn ze nog steeds achterhaald....
En die lange afschrijving wil ik vooral op mijn rug hebben. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## AMX_Pete

> En daar stond UREI op. Sterker nog : de  eerste versterkers van QSC ( ca 1991) kwamen onder de JBL- vlag mee naar  Nederland. JBL had namelijk dat cluppie een " eigen" marktpositie  gegund, omdat JBL ging uitvlaggen. Maar de eerste qSC's kwamen pas lang  nadat JBL al weer weg was daar...



Dat is apart... QSC's waren  in B en NL al te vinden sinds eind jaren '70. A21-A22, Series Three,  Series One en nog wat andere modellen. Van midden de jaren '70 waren er  al wat mensen die QSC versterkers zelf importeerden. Van de Series One  1700 en 1400 en Series Three 3800 en 3500 moet ik nog ergens  aankoopfakturen hebben uit 1984-1985 (AED importeerde ze toen al op  vraag van klanten, maar was pas officieel importeur een paar jaar  later). Die versterkers van toen zijn trouwens nog allemaal in gebruik  op dit moment. De EX serie was van '88-'89 in onze contreien beschikbaar  en vanaf '91 onder JBL vlag als MPA. QSC MXa was er ondertussen ook al  (afgeslankte EX) en dat werd ook als JBL MPX verkocht. En QSC CA serie  werd later ook als JBL MPC verkocht. Van de JBL ES Serie weet ik niet  welke QSC reeks het onderhuids is, maar het zijn zeker QSC's.
QSC MX  (zonder de a) waren Series Three derivaten met geforceerde koeling en  nog wat serieuze mechanische wijzigingen en hebben weinig uitstaans met  de latere MXa serie, behalve (deels) de naam
Eerdere JBL versterkers,  waar ook nog UREI opstand, zoals de 6200 serie, hadden geen link met  QSC, dat was origineel JBL ontwerp. Ik heb al horen zeggen dat die  oudere JBL-UREI's eigelijk BGW ontwerpen zouden zijn. Geen idee of daar  een grond van waarheid inzit, want dat al dan niet BGW kopie verhaal kan  evengoed van eerste SA, Peavey en zowat alle anderen uit die tijd  gezegd worden als je de layout en de gebruikte componenten bekijkt.

----------


## Gast1401081

> .....(AED importeerde ze toen al op  vraag van klanten.....



AEG of AED?
Ik ken de series one pas sinds 1990 ofzo, toen er een volwaardig importeursTrio mee aan de slag ging.

En de rest  van het verhaal komt van een puntig mannetje uit AEG hoek, alwaar JBL toen ook binnen kwam in Nederland ...

Verder was het erg toevallig dat QSC met luidsprekers kwam, precies nadat Crown in de Harmangroep werd opgenomen. Tot die tijd schijnt QSC erg veel voor JBL gebakken te hebben. 

De SA Amp mag je volgens mij onder de Bose kopieën archiveren.

----------


## showband

> De SA Amp mag je volgens mij onder de Bose kopieën archiveren.



 of onder de contragewichten.  :Wink:

----------


## AMX_Pete

> AEG of AED?
> Ik ken de series one pas sinds 1990 ofzo, toen er een volwaardig importeursTrio mee aan de slag ging.
> 
> En de rest  van het verhaal komt van een puntig mannetje uit AEG hoek, alwaar JBL toen ook binnen kwam in Nederland ...
> 
> Verder was het erg toevallig dat QSC met luidsprekers kwam, precies nadat Crown in de Harmangroep werd opgenomen. Tot die tijd schijnt QSC erg veel voor JBL gebakken te hebben. 
> 
> De SA Amp mag je volgens mij onder de Bose kopieën archiveren.



Ik heb geen weet van een AEG connectie met QSC... wat niet wil zeggen dat het er in NL of Duitsland bvb niet zou kunnen zijn of geweest zijn. Het gaat wel degelijk over AED-Eglantier bvba (AED Rent bestond toen nog niet).

QSC maakte in de beginperiode (eind '60) wel al speakerkasten (vooral voor gitaar en bass) met hun versterkers erin. Iets met de naam van Pat Quilter erin (Quilter's Sound Gear of zoiets), de merknaam QSC is van een paar jaar later. Midden jaren '70 is de focus volledig op versterkers gelegd geweest met een aantal OEM deals met o.a. Furman, Alembic en nog een paar waarvan ik de naam al niet meer weet.
En nee, het zal geen toeval zijn dat QSC pas weer met luidsprekers kwam nadat Crown in Harman ging. Ik weet dat er toen al jaren sprake was van een QSC luidsprekerlijn, maar dat lag moeilijk omwille van OEM deals met luidspreker fabrikanten. Ik heb tussen '87-'88 tot ergens midden 2000 de service verzorgd voor QSC in België en er werd (zeker eind jaren '90) al wel is gepolst naar de leefbaarheid van een full fledged QSC luidspreker gamma en gelijk werd door hun ook de bedenking meegegeven of het wel verstandig zou zijn om daarmee in concurrentie te gaan met een OEM klant, met name JBL, zelfs al bestond daaromtrent geen specifieke afspraak. Van zodra QSC geen concurrentie kon zijn van een belangrijke klant als  JBL (want die gingen nu elders voor hun versterkers), voelden ze zich  vrij om hun gang te gaan.

Best mogelijk dat SA de mosterd bij Bose heeft gehaald in den beginne.
De meeste van die versterker ontwerpen uit die tijd lijken trouwens erg veel op mekaar.
Phase Lineair (later Carver) komt nu bvb. ook bij me op en het allang ter ziele gegane Vetelec was er ook zo één.

----------


## Peter Vanhove

Back on topic : AMP Porn, enkele van onze versterkerrackjes.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...8093824&type=3

----------


## Outline

> Back on topic : AMP Porn, enkele van onze versterkerrackjes.



Waar zijn de Touringracken met bijbehorende patchpanels? Da's hardcore porno! Dit kwalificeert nog niet eens als soft porn...

----------


## Peter Vanhove

> Waar zijn de Touringracken met bijbehorende patchpanels? Da's hardcore porno! Dit kwalificeert nog niet eens als soft porn...



Tourracks zijn besteld maar nog niet leverbaar, zodra ze er zijn post ik gegarandeerd wat foto's.

----------


## Outline

Ik hou je daaraan!

----------


## NesCio01

> Back on topic : AMP Porn, enkele van onze versterkerrackjes.
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...8093824&type=3



Hey Peter,

Wat hang jij aan je LS?

grtz

Nes

----------


## Peter Vanhove

> Hey Peter,
> 
> Wat hang jij aan je LS?
> 
> grtz
> 
> Nes



Voor onszelf hebben we nogal wat PLM10000Q gebruikt, voor klanten meestal FP10000Q, of PL380/340 met externe LS processors. Ter test hebben we ze ook wel eens op onze K3's gehangen.
Ik moet bekennen dat sinds we TW AUDiO doen, we de meeste van onze LS kasten hebben verkocht, er rest ons enkel nog een demo setje bestaande uit 6 VA tops, 2 Nd-315 bassen, en 2 Nd-218 subs.

----------


## NesCio01

> Voor onszelf hebben we nogal wat PLM10000Q gebruikt, voor klanten meestal FP10000Q, of PL380/340 met externe LS processors. Ter test hebben we ze ook wel eens op onze K3's gehangen.
> Ik moet bekennen dat sinds we TW AUDiO doen, we de meeste van onze LS kasten hebben verkocht, er rest ons enkel nog een demo setje bestaande uit 6 VA tops, 2 Nd-315 bassen, en 2 Nd-218 subs.



Kan me er wat bij voorstellen, LS moet je van houden,
het blijft Engels. Ik had er eigenlijk MC2 bij verwacht, vandaar.

Grtz

Nes

----------


## Peter Vanhove

> Kan me er wat bij voorstellen, LS moet je van houden,
> het blijft Engels. Ik had er eigenlijk MC2 bij verwacht, vandaar.
> 
> Grtz
> 
> Nes



LS setjes zijn echt wel in orde,mits juist aangestuurd, en met MC2 versterkers erop al helemaal.
In België echter is MC2 niet zo heel bekend en dus ook niet zoveel verkocht.

----------


## NesCio01

> LS setjes zijn echt wel in orde,mits juist aangestuurd, en met MC2 versterkers erop al helemaal.
> In België echter is MC2 niet zo heel bekend en dus ook niet zoveel verkocht.




+++
Hier
 2 x LS 180 op MC2 E45
2 x ML  14 op MC2 E25
processing XTA DP 448
+je op 65Hz en een dipje op 6Khz
en het klinkt echt lekker!

grtz

Nes

----------


## Outline

@Peter Vanhove: Zou jij mij een lol kunnen doen en de achter/binnenkant van de TW-rackjes die je nu hebt op de foto kunnen zetten?

Ik ben namelijk erg benieuwd hoe ze een ander bekabeld hebben, waaronder het aansluitpaneel met al die doorlussen. Bij gebrek aan regionale dealer of fatsoenlijke importeur....

Alvast bedankt hiervoor!

----------


## Peter Vanhove

> @Peter Vanhove: Zou jij mij een lol kunnen doen en de achter/binnenkant van de TW-rackjes die je nu hebt op de foto kunnen zetten?
> 
> Ik ben namelijk erg benieuwd hoe ze een ander bekabeld hebben, waaronder het aansluitpaneel met al die doorlussen. Bij gebrek aan regionale dealer of fatsoenlijke importeur....
> 
> Alvast bedankt hiervoor!



Hier heb ik geen foto's van, is niet echt spannend ook, gewoon een aansluitplaat met 8 speakons erin, in 4 groepjes van 2.
De kabels zijn niet gesoldeerd, maar hebben faston schuifconnectoren. Hier bestaan versies van waar je 2 kabels kan insteken, gemakkelijk om door te lussen dus.
Als ik morgen wat tijd over heb, probeer ik een foto te maken.

----------


## MusicXtra

Er zal wel 'ethisch commentaar' op komen maar voor de liefhebbers hier mijn amp rackjes.
Daarnaast nog een aantal amps los in case voor de kleine klusjes en als aanvulling.

----------


## drbeat

Wat weegt nu zoon rackje met case en al? Want das volgens mij toch nog aardig aan het gewicht..

Verder wel amp porn hoor vind ik...niets op aan te merken....

Ben altijd wel benieuwd wat de reden is van alle aansluitingen aan de voorkant of aan de achterkant..het werkt prettig aan de voorzijde maar voor het oog en misschien de kans op trappen op de kabel is de achterkant weer misschien beter te beveiligen..

----------


## DJ Paul M

> Ben altijd wel benieuwd wat de reden is van alle aansluitingen aan de voorkant of aan de achterkant..het werkt prettig aan de voorzijde maar voor het oog en misschien de kans op trappen op de kabel is de achterkant weer misschien beter te beveiligen..



Naar mijn weten worden versterkerrackjes vaak verdekt opgesteld. Dan is het aansluiten alleen maar handiger met alles aan de voorkant, en voor het oog maakt het niet uit  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Wat weegt nu zoon rackje met case en al? Want das volgens mij toch nog aardig aan het gewicht..
> Ben altijd wel benieuwd wat de reden is van alle aansluitingen aan de voorkant of aan de achterkant..het werkt prettig aan de voorzijde maar voor het oog en misschien de kans op trappen op de kabel is de achterkant weer misschien beter te beveiligen..



Compleet rack weegt rond de 65kg, gelukkig zitten er wielen onder maar met z'n tweetjes is het goed te doen om dit nog te tillen, vergeet niet dat je wel in een keer 30kW aan amps hebt.
Aansluitingen aan de achterzijde vind ik persoonlijk het toppunt van onhandigheid, steeds met je kop ondersteboven over je racks heen hangen om een kabel in te prikken en altijd zorgen dat je racks van twee kanten bereikbaar zijn.
Voorzijde is het overzichtelijk, biedt de mogelijkheid om de rack's bijna vlak tegen een muur te zetten en de crew, artiesten en ikzelf zijn de enige die ze te zien krijgen, staan bij mij meestal niet echt vol in het zicht.
Bij een effectenrackje snap ik het maar bij een amp rack is de voorzijde voor mij de enige optie.

----------


## drbeat

> Compleet rack weegt rond de 65kg, gelukkig zitten er wielen onder maar met z'n tweetjes is het goed te doen om dit nog te tillen, vergeet niet dat je wel in een keer 30kW aan amps hebt.
> Aansluitingen aan de achterzijde vind ik persoonlijk het toppunt van onhandigheid, steeds met je kop ondersteboven over je racks heen hangen om een kabel in te prikken en altijd zorgen dat je racks van twee kanten bereikbaar zijn.
> Voorzijde is het overzichtelijk, biedt de mogelijkheid om de rack's bijna vlak tegen een muur te zetten en de crew, artiesten en ikzelf zijn de enige die ze te zien krijgen, staan bij mij meestal niet echt vol in het zicht.
> Bij een effectenrackje snap ik het maar bij een amp rack is de voorzijde voor mij de enige optie.



Dat is ook wel kwa  handigheid. Alleen het beschadigen en afbreken van een stekker is weer op een klein podium een reeel gevaar. Dan heb ik het over dat de drummer en bassist bij elkaar op schoot zitten heel overdreven genoemd.

Nu ben ik bezig om mijn versterkerrack in te richten en zit er ook aan te denken om het zo te maken met de aansluitingen.

Heb jij nu de aansluitingen van de processor ook naar voren gehaald? De inputs en outputs? En de input zeg maar doorgelust?
Dat lijkt me gemakkelijk en het is maar een kleine simpele aanpassing en alles is door te lussen en aan te passen..
Of de versterker inputs? 

Het is persoonlijk maar de mening van jou deel ik wel kwa gebruiksgemak..maar heb wel mee gemaakt dat bij een ongelukje een stekker afbrak..

----------


## DJ Paul M

> Dat is ook wel kwa handigheid. Alleen het beschadigen en afbreken van een stekker is weer op een klein podium een reeel gevaar. Dan heb ik het over dat de drummer en bassist bij elkaar op schoot zitten heel overdreven genoemd.



Vraag me dan af waar de speakers staan als de drummer en basist al bij elkaar op schoot zitten... Je neemt tenslotte wel voor 30kW aan amps mee (1 rack), en waarschijnlijk niet voor niets. Heb er nog nooit van gehoord dat je zoveel geluid neer moet zetten, en dan zo'n klein podium hebt.

Gelukkig is er ook een middenweg tussen een heel amp-rack en helemaal geen geluid:





> Daarnaast nog een aantal amps los in case voor de kleine klusjes en als aanvulling.



Lijkt me toch net wat handiger dan een 65kg amp-rack meezeulen waarvan je maar 1 amp gebruikt.  :Wink:

----------


## PvG

@Sander: Nice! Hoe heb je de kanalen verdeling van de processoren gedaan? 4in, 8uit en 12 ampkanalen. Gokje: 1 amp sub, 1 amp 2x mid+high, 1 amp monitoren? Dan kom ik 2 inputs en 1 processor uitgang te kort. Maw kun je altijd alle ampkanalen nuttig inzetten?

Ik heb zelf 6 ampkanalen per kant met een dcx (3in, 6uit) per rack: 4 kanalen foh (2 sub, 1mid, 1hi) en 2x monitor per rack. Dat past dus precies.

BTW: Geen kracht geen geluid? Grappig: de lichtmannen verkopen massaal hun krachtkabels vanwege LED en de geluidsmannen hebben de zware amps en multis ingeruild voor zware krachtkabels...

----------


## drbeat

> Vraag me dan af waar de speakers staan als de drummer en basist al bij elkaar op schoot zitten... Je neemt tenslotte wel voor 30kW aan amps mee (1 rack), en waarschijnlijk niet voor niets. Heb er nog nooit van gehoord dat je zoveel geluid neer moet zetten, en dan zo'n klein podium hebt.
> 
> Gelukkig is er ook een middenweg tussen een heel amp-rack en helemaal geen geluid:
> 
> 
> 
> Lijkt me toch net wat handiger dan een 65kg amp-rack meezeulen waarvan je maar 1 amp gebruikt.




Waarom reageer je nu zo? Nergens voor nodig.

1. Ik heb geen 30 kw set versterkers 

2 ik heb een compact actief gefilterd setje.

3 . Je hebt tegenwoordig met een bandje in een kroeg al snel wat wattages omdat die kroegjes vaak smal en diep zijn of breed en lang. Ideaal is het vaak niet kwa podium opstelling..

En het waren gewoon intresse vragen naar Sander toe... En niet om een reactie uit te lokken zodat we elkaar weer lekker af kunnen katten want daar pas ik voor....kinderspeeltuin praktijken heb ik 25 jaar geleden al afgeschaft..

Maar goed....

----------


## DJ Paul M

> Waarom reageer je nu zo? Nergens voor nodig.
> 
> 1. Ik heb geen 30 kw set versterkers 
> 
> 2 ik heb een compact actief gefilterd setje.
> 
> 3 . Je hebt tegenwoordig met een bandje in een kroeg al snel wat wattages omdat die kroegjes vaak smal en diep zijn of breed en lang. Ideaal is het vaak niet kwa podium opstelling..
> 
> En het waren gewoon intresse vragen naar Sander toe... En niet om een reactie uit te lokken zodat we elkaar weer lekker af kunnen katten want daar pas ik voor....kinderspeeltuin praktijken heb ik 25 jaar geleden al afgeschaft..
> ...



Ho ho ho. Sorry als mijn reactie negatief overkwam, was totaal niet de bedoeling! Ben het met je eens dat elkaar afbranden totaal geen nut heeft, dus ben dit zelf ook niet echt van plan om te doen. Nogmaals verontschuldiging!

----------


## MusicXtra

De rackjes zoals ik ze heb zijn vrij compact, het zijn ook geen aparte binnenracken. Omdat ik alles consequent zo compact en efficiënt mogelijk maak lukt het me om een dikke PA voor pakweg 2000 man nog steeds in een VW LT bus te vervoeren.
Als je goed kijkt zie je dat het meest rechtse rack op de foto een XP8080 processor bevat, dit is het rack dat ik voor de monitoren gebruik en ook vaak bij kleine gigs, ik kan dan mijn FOH en monitoren vanaf één rack halen.
In ieder rack zit een router, ieder rack heeft dus zijn eigen netwerk zodat ik het altijd draadloos kan bedienen, bij gebruik van meer dan één rack lus ik de routers met een CAT 5 kabeltje aan elkaar door zodat ik één netwerk heb en alle processoren daarmee kan bedienen.
Op de voorzijde zitten alleen de inputs voor de processor, de outputs worden dus niet naar buiten gebracht. Mocht het onverhoopt toch nodig zijn een output van de processor naar buiten te krijgen dan gaat dat via het deurtje aan de achterzijde. Maar dit komt eigenlijk nooit voor omdat ik bij ieder rack en iedere losse amp een eigen processor heb.
Vaak worden er een aantal amp kanaaltjes niet gebruikt maar vaak ook wordt het sub vanuit de processor naar verschillende amp kanaaltjes doorgepachtst.
Voor mij zijn deze rackjes ideaal temeer ik nogal veel wisselende samenstellingen van mijn geluidssets heb.
Enige wat ik echt mis is eigenlijk een soort database waaruit ik voor iedere luidspreker die ik eraan hang snel het juiste processing kanaaltje kan selecteren, nu moet ik moeilijk doen door een virtuele processor te openen, daar een preset in laden en vanuit die preset de juiste kanalen naar de juiste plek kopiëren.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ho ho ho. Sorry als mijn reactie negatief overkwam, was totaal niet de bedoeling! Ben het met je eens dat elkaar afbranden totaal geen nut heeft, dus ben dit zelf ook niet echt van plan om te doen. Nogmaals verontschuldiging!



+1, Zo hoor je naar mijn mening met elkaar om te gaan op een forum.

----------


## Gast1401081

> BTW: Geen kracht geen geluid? Grappig: de lichtmannen verkopen massaal hun krachtkabels vanwege LED en de geluidsmannen hebben de zware amps en multis ingeruild voor zware krachtkabels...



Toevallig loopt daar al een topic over... En ja, iedereen heeft tegenwoordig 30 kW nodig om z'n spoelen te magnetiseren..........

----------


## drbeat

> Ho ho ho. Sorry als mijn reactie negatief overkwam, was totaal niet de bedoeling! Ben het met je eens dat elkaar afbranden totaal geen nut heeft, dus ben dit zelf ook niet echt van plan om te doen. Nogmaals verontschuldiging!




Excusus geaccepteerd! Helemaal goed. Ben blij dat we het zo oplossen...zo hoort het.

MusicXtra: perfecte uitleg! Geeft mij weer stof tot nadenken.. In de tijd dat ik vaak weg was met geluid kwamen dit soort systemen net op de markt en peperduur. En werkte alles nog met een annaloge x-over..

Nu zijn versterkerrackjes al snel aan te sturen met een pc of tablet....en dat is voor mij weer nieuw..en weer interessant.

Wel interessant om te zien dat inderdaad krachtstroom steeds vaker nodig is voor geluid ipv licht...

----------


## PvG

@Sander: Ah, die 8080 had ik gemist. Ik besef me nu ook dat je ook nog een line-array hebt om aan te sturen en dan zijn de 4080s natuurlijk voldoende. Mooie sets!

----------


## jakkes72

> Enige wat ik echt mis is eigenlijk een soort database waaruit ik voor iedere luidspreker die ik eraan hang snel het juiste processing kanaaltje kan selecteren, nu moet ik moeilijk doen door een virtuele processor te openen, daar een preset in laden en vanuit die preset de juiste kanalen naar de juiste plek kopiëren.



is inderdaad erg hinderlijk op de Xilica's... Ook dat op de X-Console versie op de MAC de window/screen size niet aangepast kan worden: is altijd beeldvullend.

Zelf heb ik een 4080 en een 8080 in een rack zitten. De 4080 als proc voor de EAW set, en de 8080 voor mons.

----------


## MusicXtra

De Xilica's zijn echt geweldige processors, betrouwbaar en klankmatig erg goed.
Alleen de remote software lijkt door een kleuter te zijn geschreven, buiten de bugs die door de fabrikant ontkent/onontdekt blijven is het enorm onoverzichtelijk en gebruikers onvriendelijk.
De Mac versie is overigens nog in de Beta fase, was me ooit beloofd dat er in december een update zou komen, tot op heden blijft het echter akelig stil.

----------


## jakkes72

> De Mac versie is overigens nog in de Beta fase, was me ooit beloofd dat er in december een update zou komen, tot op heden blijft het echter akelig stil.



Welk jaar december.....???
Een voordeel van de MAC versie is dat de (input) EQ's goed zijn te wijzigen...

----------


## MusicXtra

Het nadeel van de Mac versie is dat je geen preset op kunt slaan en ook geen andere preset kunt laden.
Voor mij onbruikbaar dus.
Nadeel van de PC versie is dat je binnen 1/2 seconde de waarde die je wilt wijzigen moet intikken anders reageert het venstertje niet meer.
In de praktijk moet je dus iedere waarde met de pijltjes wijzigen wat niet handig is.
Verder is de optie dat je kanalen aan elkaar kunt linken erg handig alleen zie je dat nergens aan.
Is me al verschillende keren overkomen dat ik bijvoorbeeld het sub bij het ene rackje wil wijzigen en plots het hoog van een topkast die op een ander rackje zit raar begint te doen.
Blijkt dus dat ik op een vorige klus die kanalen aan elkaar gelikt heb, zou heel handig zijn als gelinkte kanalen bijvoorbeeld een ander kleurtje krijgen.

----------


## qvt

Kanalen/units linken daar blijft Lake toch wel het beste in, maar dat is dan ook een van de weinige dingen waar ik een lake voor zou gebruiken..

----------


## Outline

> Inmiddels behoorlijk achterhaald met 'slechts' 1200 Watt@4Ohm in 3HE met een gewicht van 13kg.
> Met één ampje nog niet zo'n probleem maar waar je met de D12 12HE nodig hebt voor 8 kanaaltjes heb je met mijn ethisch onverantwoorde clones niet meer dan 4HE nodig bij de helft van het gewicht en het dubbele vermogen.
> Eén nadeel; op mijn amps kun je geen ping-pong spelen.



Qua formaat is de D12 idd achterhaald, qua klank echter niet: Blijft naar mijn mening 1 van de beste versterkers op de markt en was ivm ingebouwde digitale processor bij introductie destijds ook aardig vernieuwend/trendsettend.

BTW: Heb je wel eens een D12 vanbinnen gezien? Behalve dat het een schoolvoorbeeld van overzichtelijk en netjes bouwen is, is de helft van de behuizing leeg. Wat overigens weer wonderen voor de koeling en betrouwbaarheid doet...

BTW: Outline heeft een 4 in/12 out-processor. Iets voor jou?
http://89.96.202.198/documents/Z1SF_NUL0035R00.pdf





> Hier heb ik geen foto's van, is niet echt spannend ook, gewoon een aansluitplaat met 8 speakons erin, in 4 groepjes van 2.
> De kabels zijn niet gesoldeerd, maar hebben faston schuifconnectoren. Hier bestaan versies van waar je 2 kabels kan insteken, gemakkelijk om door te lussen dus.
> Als ik morgen wat tijd over heb, probeer ik een foto te maken.



Ik vraag het omdat ik deze compacte rackjes nou niet bepaald handig bedacht vindt met speaker voorop en de rest van de aansluitingen achterop. Dit los van de vraag of je de Speakons in deze configuratie echt nodig hebt.

Had van iemand met ervaring iets slimmere racken verwacht! Zie foto's van Tobias z'n tourende verleden op 1 van de eerste pagina's van de catalogus maar eens!

----------


## MusicXtra

> BTW: Heb je wel eens een D12 vanbinnen gezien? Behalve dat het een schoolvoorbeeld van overzichtelijk en netjes bouwen is, is de helft van de behuizing leeg. Wat overigens weer wonderen voor de koeling en betrouwbaarheid doet...
> 
> BTW: Outline heeft een 4 in/12 out-processor. Iets voor jou?



Da's helemaal triest dat ik racken vol met lucht mee aan het nemen ben.... Echt niet meer van deze tijd dus. :Cool: 
En nee, die Outline processor mist een aantal cruciale functies waardoor hij voor mij onbruikbaar is.

----------


## Peter Vanhove

> Ik vraag het omdat ik deze compacte rackjes nou niet bepaald handig bedacht vindt met speaker voorop en de rest van de aansluitingen achterop. Dit los van de vraag of je de Speakons in deze configuratie echt nodig hebt.
> 
> Had van iemand met ervaring iets slimmere racken verwacht! Zie foto's van Tobias z'n tourende verleden op 1 van de eerste pagina's van de catalogus maar eens!



Naar mijn mening zijn deze rackjes net wel heel slim bedacht.
Het concept is dat men met één compact rackje met 4 kanalen, alle systemen uit hun gamma moet kunnen aansluiten, zonder daar veel te hoeven over nadenken.
Vandaag kan je het rackje gebruiken voor 4 monitorlijntjes, morgen voor 12 subs, een andere keer voor 6 subs en 6 line array tops en zo verder. 
In de amps zitten de presets voor alle kasten en combinaties, simpel presetje oproepen, speakon 4 kabel erin en gaan.
Je hebt dus nooit zoals bij ons in het verleden racks met amps staan die maar voor één bepaalde set gebruikt worden, en dus meer werkloos staan dan gebruikt te worden (tenzij je maar één setje hebt natuurlijk).
Voor verhuurbedrijven is het een heel groot voordeel, je neemt de kasten die je nodig hebt, je neemt het eerste rackje versterkers die je ziet staan, en je bent weg.
Voor de grote sets, en touring systemen is een groter rack met meer versterkers in natuurlijk iets handiger, maar daar hebben ze de binnenkort leverbare tourracks dan weer voor.

----------


## Outline

Peter, het ging mij vooral over de manier waarop je de aansluitingen mag maken: 2 stroomkabels, tot 4 lijntjes en UTP achterop en je Speakon voorop. Maak dan de keuze om of alles achter te doen of alles voor waarbij voorop duidelijk de voorkeur heeft! Met een 1He aansluitplaat met 16x D-size was dit goed te realiseren geweest.

Wat betreft inzetbaarheid: (merkgebonden) systeemversterkers met ingebouwde processors & presets begint meer & meer de standaard te worden en dus niet zo bijzonder meer. D&B was met de D12 1 van de eerste. Het concept van de D12 is zo goed dat zelfs de uitgangen op de correcte pin-out geschakeld worden. Daar hoort zelfs bi-amp aansturing via 1 v/d 2 uitgangen bij! Kies de preset en de versterker regelt de rest. Inpluggen & klaar!

@Sander: Hoe wil jij 30KW trekken over een 32A? Of krijgen we dan weer de discussie over de dynamiek van muziek?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Naar mijn mening zijn deze rackjes net wel heel slim bedacht.
> Het concept is dat men met één compact rackje met 4 kanalen, alle systemen uit hun gamma moet kunnen aansluiten, zonder daar veel te hoeven over nadenken.
> Vandaag kan je het rackje gebruiken voor 4 monitorlijntjes, morgen voor 12 subs, een andere keer voor 6 subs en 6 line array tops en zo verder. 
> In de amps zitten de presets voor alle kasten en combinaties, simpel presetje oproepen, speakon 4 kabel erin en gaan.



Met die gedachte heb ik ook gewerkt, de aansluitplaat heb ik daar op ontworpen, ieder amp rack bevat dezelfde componenten zodat het niet uitmaakt welke ik pak.
Enige uitzondering in dit verhaal is mijn monitor-rack, daar zit een 8080 processor in waar de rest een 4080 processor heeft.

----------


## djspeakertje

> @Sander: Hoe wil jij 30KW trekken over een 32A? Of krijgen we dan weer de discussie over de dynamiek van muziek?



Om het antwoord dan maar met behulp van de discussie over de dynamiek van muziek uit te leggen:
3*32*230=22.080 VA (laten we voor het gemak even Watt zeggen)

Aangenomen dat muziek continu ongeveer 1/8e van het piekvermogen nodig heeft (een dynamisch verschil van 9dB dus) betekent dat 30.000*0,125=3750 Watt continu verbruik, waarbij de pieken tot 8 keer hoger zijn. Aangezien er volgens bovenstaande berekening 22.080 Watt door een 32A 3L+N+PE aansluiting kan is die 30kW zo gek nog niet. Afhankelijk van de karakteristiek van de automaat is 30kW best realistisch.

Overigens doen de ampjes van Sander 4*2100Wrms op 4 ohm (als het inderdaad LAB 10.000Q klonen zijn), en 3*4*2100=25200Wrms. Het opgenomen vermogen zal om voor de hand liggende redenen hoger zijn, maar als dat inderdaad 4800Watt hoger is ben ik wel benieuwd hoe warm je amprackjes worden... 


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

Leuke berekening ware het dat ik 30kW over 16A trek. :Cool: 
In ieder rackje zit een power distributor met een 32A CEE input en een doorlus, hier vanaf zitten er 3 16A c automaten op welke het rackje van stroom voorzien.
Per automaat zit er dus één versterker aangesloten en op één 32A aansluiting kunnen dus twee rackjes van stroom worden voorzien. (vandaar ook dat ik inmiddels de nodige 63A spullen heb aangeschaft :Stick Out Tongue: )
Dat dit goed gaat is vrij makkelijk te verklaren en inderdaad weer de discussie over de dynamiek van de muziek.
Om te beginnen is het rendement van de amps rond de 90% waardoor er dus nauwelijks warmte ontwikkeld wordt.
Verder kunnen de amps het opgegeven vermogen slechts 30ms leveren waarna het in elkaar zakt tot 1000 Watt per kanaal (wat overigens slechts 3 dB minder geluidsdruk oplevert).
Het gemiddelde vermogen dat de amp dus uit het net trekt wanneer deze tegen het clippen speelt ligt ergens rond de 4kW wat op een enkel 230 V groepje iets meer dan 16A is en dus te weinig om het automaatje aan te spreken.
Pieken in de muziek worden in de stroomafname sterk afgevlakt door de bufferelco's en de constructie van de voeding.
Overigens worden van alle amps niet alle kanalen op vol vermogen belast, meestal heb ik twee kanalen voor het sub, één voor het mid en één voor het hoog per versterker.
Daardoor neemt de tijd dat hij op de subkanalen maximaal vermogen kan leveren sterk toe en zal hij gemiddeld een stuk onder de 16A aan stroom gebruiken.
Naast de 4*2500 Watt amps heb ik ook nog een amp die 7kW @2 Ohm kan leveren, wanneer ik deze amp inderdaad met 2 Ohm belast ligt een c-automaat er binnen een paar minuten uit.

----------


## Gast1401081

Ik ben tegen versterkerracks in het algemeen, processorgestuurde racks in het bijzonder, en merk-systeem-gecontroleerde meuk al helemaal. 

Het betekent namelijk praktisch dat er iemand in jou systeem kan gaan zitten klungelen. Verkeerd uitgelegde of verkeerd gebouwde  NL4 kabels, verkeerde spanningen, verkeerde solderingen naar mooie platen : allemaal gedoe waar je op klus niet o- zit te wachten

Selfpowered scheelt niet alleen een enorme boel kubieke meters in je vrachtwagen, een boel handelingen op de vloer en een boel storingsgevoeligheid, maar ook nog eens een boel gewicht in koperkabel en flightcases.

En die klasse-D-amps wegen tegenwoordig niks meer. De aloude UPA was maar 1,2 kg lichter dan de selfpowered versie, maar had daarnaast een processor, een stereo-amp, (liefst crest lastrafo , LAB1300 was al een enorme vooruitgang)  en een rack daaromheen met patchbay, stroomverdelers en wielen eronder =  40 á 50 kg (???) in het nadeel. 

Ik ben een gezonde jongen, qua "Amp-Porn", maar met de huidige brandstofprijzen ga ik die kilo's niet meer verhernia-en...

----------


## djspeakertje

Die kilo's koper komen net zo hard weer terug, want waar je met ampracks aan beide kanten van het podium naast die rackjes een dikke distro parkeerde moet je nu overal stroom naartoe leggen. Tuurlijk vlieg je voor 8 kastjes LEO gewoon je distro mee, maar je cardioide sub arrays die over de volle breedte van het podium liggen werken ook niet op lucht. Flightcases scheelt inderdaad, maar van ingebouwde processors ben ik geen fan, ik wil wel zelf in mn systeem kunnen klooien. Voor mijn part maken ze alles zo dat alleen gecertificeerde systeemtechnici er bij kunnen met speciale codes ofzo. Processing in je speakers én losse processors voor de sub arrays en line-arrays lijkt me 2 keer geld betalen voor iets dat ook in 1 keer had gekund...


Daan

----------


## Gast1401081

> Die kilo's koper komen net zo hard weer terug,



ja, op die punten was nooit stroom nodig voor overige rand-activiteiten / gitaristen / toetsenuers / bassisten. Uitrollen moet je toch, en alleen die 220/XLR-combi is dan ff investeren. Geloof mij nou,  dat dat makkelijker gaat dan met NL-4, ook qua kabelkisten.
het gaat natuurlijk niet alleen over line, ook antiek spul werkt makkelijker.  





> Processing in je speakers én losse processors voor de sub arrays en line-arrays lijkt me 2 keer geld betalen voor iets dat ook in 1 keer had gekund...
> 
> 
> Daan



dat ook, maar je kunt nu ook eindelijk van die spoelen en elco's af die altijd nog in de top werden geplakt... Althans: als de hh klungels slim zijn,. KlingFreitag was dat dan weer niet, die hebben hun analoge filters-PostAmp laten zitten en slepen dus niet alleen  een amp en processing mee, maar ook spoelen weerstanden en condensatoren...

----------


## djspeakertje

Hoeveel backline heb jij op 8 meter boven het podium staan? Of onder het podium? Over het algemeen hangt daar licht en line-arrays...


Daan

----------


## devries

Voor de liefhebber... Vaste installatie opgeleverd in 2008.

----------


## Gast1401081

das dus Rittal-strak -  alhoewel ik er een tussenwandje ingezet had -  wat niet warm is hoef je niet te koelen, zeg maar...

----------


## devries

De ruimte is volledig airco gekoeld aangezien de huisdimmers er ook staan! Een van de beste ruimtes om deze dagen te zijn. Dus die tussenschotjes...

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

klaar om in de rackjes gebouwd te worden...

----------


## djspeakertje

@WSS: Welke PA hoort hierbij? Toch niet de EV?

@devries: Is dat toevallig Metropool Hengelo?


Daan

----------


## peterwagner

> @devries: Is dat toevallig Atak Hengelo?
> 
> 
> 
> Daan



Atak is toch Meyer MSL4? Is dit niet de Duycker Hoofddorp?

----------


## Gast1401081

> Atak is toch Meyer MSL4? Is dit niet de Duycker Hoofddorp?



ATAK is msl4, inerdaad. Hengelo is Metropool, Martin array. Hoofddrop zou ik niet weten.

----------


## djspeakertje

Moest natuurlijk Metropool zijn. Daar hebben ze ook van die strakke rackjes staan.


Daan

----------


## NesCio01

> 



Ziet er zo al goed uit :Embarrassment: 
(_ik mis de E 100 @lol_)
Post je ook nog na het inbouwen?

grtz

Nes

----------


## devries

Helaas, Wilminktheater Enschede



> Moest natuurlijk Metropool zijn. Daar hebben ze ook van die strakke rackjes staan.
> 
> 
> Daan

----------


## Gast1401081

> Helaas, Wilminktheater Enschede



dat is een onderafdeling van ATAK toch?

----------


## devries

> dat is een onderafdeling van ATAK toch?



 is dat een grapje?

----------


## Gast1401081

> is dat een grapje?



als je de postcode erbij zoek niet, als je beide directeuren kent wel..

----------


## Lawaaiige Buur

174 kw PLM series, van onze afgelopen tour in Tsjechie en Slowakije:

----------


## jakkes72

kwijl.....

----------


## qvt

Mooie amps, alleen de rackjes doen nogal knullig aan.

----------


## frederic

> Mooie amps, alleen de rackjes doen nogal knullig aan.



2

Ik vind het altijd spijtig wanneer je goed materiaal hebt, dit dan verknalt door de afwerking in de racks te verwaarlozen..

----------


## Lawaaiige Buur

Ik heb zelf 2 van deze rackjes, de andere zijn van collega soundsystems. Los daarvan, letten wij meer op geluidskwaliteit dan de 'glansfactor' van speakers of flightcases  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

Rackjes vallen wel erg uit de toon met de inhoud....
Doet voor mij erg af aan de professionaliteit, wanneer je zoveel geld uitgeeft aan versterkers zou je verwachten dat een deftig rackje er ook nog wel af moet kunnen.

----------


## djspeakertje

Een connectorpaneeltje met signaal in en Speakon uit en een likje zwarte verf is een dag werk en dan ziet alles er superstrak uit, en het is makkelijk met bouwen en breken.


Daan

----------


## NesCio01

> Een connectorpaneeltje met signaal in en Speakon uit en een likje zwarte verf is een dag werk en dan ziet alles er superstrak uit, en het is makkelijk met bouwen en breken.



Wellicht nog een wielplaat om je rug te sparen?

grtz

Nes

----------


## vasco

> Los daarvan, letten wij meer op geluidskwaliteit dan de 'glansfactor' van speakers of flightcases



Ik zeg maar zo net als met vrouwen, het oog wil ook wat. Het hoeft allemaal niet te blinken maar dit kan men ook geen strakke nette afwerken meer noemen. Een kleuter kan dit ook bij handenarbeid figuurzagen op school.




> Rackjes vallen wel erg uit de toon met de inhoud....
> Doet voor mij erg af aan de professionaliteit, wanneer je zoveel geld  uitgeeft aan versterkers zou je verwachten dat een deftig rackje er ook  nog wel af moet kunnen.



Is net als dure auto onder je hol maar een  carkit voor de mobiel kon er niet meer af en richtingaanwijzers waren daarbij vaak ook een optie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lawaaiige Buur

Wij doen alleen underground feesten en festivals, dus mn rackjes hoeven niet te blinken voor een of ander bedrijfsevenement.. En ik gebruik expres geen patchpaneeltje omdat er gewoon een 8 polige 4mm2 kabel achter in de amp gaat, die alle kanalen uitstuurt. Daarnaast zijn patchpanelen veel storinggevoeliger dan de aansluitingen op de versterker.
En n wielplaat is niet nodig, omdat zo'n rackje maar 28 kilo weegt. Met 30kw aan output.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Ben wel erg benieuwd naar de binnenzijde van je paneel.
Zo te zien kan dit open, ook als de voeding is aangesloten.

Kun je daar een foto van maken ??

----------


## djspeakertje

En toch ga ik liever 1 keer 56 kilo op wieltjes pakken en naar binnen rollen dan 2 keer met 28 kilo in mn handen naar binnen lopen...

Waarom een patchpaneeltje storingsgevoeliger zou zijn dan de I/O op de amp snap ik niet? Als je het ding goed in elkaar zet maakt het niets uit, en draagt het aanzienlijk bij aan het gebruiksgemak, vooral als je een 8*4mm^2 kabel aan moet sluiten...


Daan

----------


## Breur

Toch knap dat men weet te 'zeiken' over rackjes waarvan de eigenaar duidelijk aangeeft waarom voor iets gekozen is... De meesten hier hebben deze rackjes met orginele Lab's niet (of schijnbare top-Chinese namaak). Zal wel aan mij liggen, wat mij betreft zijn het rackjes met mooi 'amp-porn' spul en is de kwaliteit van het geluid (het belangrijkste) dik in orde!

----------


## NesCio01

> Waarom een patchpaneeltje storingsgevoeliger zou zijn dan de I/O op de amp snap ik niet? Daan




Ik ook niet Daan, maar ik zie wel het voordeel ervan.
Als een chassisdeel van je patchpannel het begeeft, vervang je dit
toch stukken makkelijker dan het chassisdeel in je amp
of welk apparaat dan ook.

Is een chassisdeel in je patchpannel us, dan kun je altijd nog 
rechtstreeks in je apparaat inpluggen en dus doordraaien, 
wat niet kan als het chassisdeel van je apparaat us is.

Het kost wat meer, maar het voordeel is er zeker, naast dat het
er gewoon gelikt uitziet.

grtz

Nes

----------


## Hitvision

> En toch ga ik liever 1 keer 56 kilo op wieltjes pakken en naar binnen rollen dan 2 keer met 28 kilo in mn handen naar binnen lopen...
> 
> Waarom een patchpaneeltje storingsgevoeliger zou zijn dan de I/O op de amp snap ik niet? Als je het ding goed in elkaar zet maakt het niets uit, en draagt het aanzienlijk bij aan het gebruiksgemak, vooral als je een 8*4mm^2 kabel aan moet sluiten...
> 
> 
> Daan



Ehh 1 labje weegt nog geen 14 kilo. Dus 28 kilo totaal!! Ok met case en aansluitmateriaal laat het 30 zijn.

----------


## MusicXtra

Maak daar maar een paar kilo meer van, de kleine dingen zoals het aansluitpaneel en de kabels telt ook lekker door....
Voordeel van zo'n 'storingsgevoelig' patchpanel is wel dat de connectoren van de amps weinig te lijden hebben, die vervangen is lastiger dan die in het patchpanel.

----------


## djspeakertje

> Ehh 1 labje weegt nog geen 14 kilo. Dus 28 kilo totaal!! Ok met case en aansluitmateriaal laat het 30 zijn.




Meneer is eigenaar van liefst _twee_ rackjes, waarmee ik toch echt op een totaalgewicht van over de 60 kilo kom als je de cases etc. meerekent...


Daan

----------


## Hitvision

> Meneer is eigenaar van liefst _twee_ rackjes, waarmee ik toch echt op een totaalgewicht van over de 60 kilo kom als je de cases etc. meerekent...
> 
> 
> Daan



Oops niet helemaal goed gelezen je hebt het inderdaad over 2x 28 kg sjouwen. My bad....

----------


## Lawaaiige Buur

> Meneer is eigenaar van liefst _twee_ rackjes, waarmee ik toch echt op een totaalgewicht van over de 60 kilo kom als je de cases etc. meerekent...
> 
> 
> Daan



Wat lul je nou? Als we deze set neerzetten, denk je dan echt dat n rackje van 30 kilo nog wat uitmaakt?

----------


## djspeakertje

Onder die kasten zullen ook wieltjes zitten, en iedere kilo die je niet in je handen hebt is er één.


Daan

----------


## Ericsamandj

> Wat lul je nou? Als we deze set neerzetten, denk je dan echt dat n rackje van 30 kilo nog wat uitmaakt?



Ik vraag me af op wat voor feestjes die hele set wegzet. Zijn dat trouwens xtro's

----------


## DJ Paul M

> Ik vraag me af op wat voor feestjes die hele set wegzet.







> Wij doen alleen *underground feesten en festivals*, dus mn rackjes hoeven niet te blinken voor een of ander bedrijfsevenement..



Zoekt en gij zult vinden.

----------


## teunos

Uh, nee, dat zijn turbosound Aspect toppen als ik me niet vergis. Zou het graag een keer horen joost, helemaal top die beukset  :Wink: . Ik dacht trouwens dat je je punishers had verkocht?

----------


## Lawaaiige Buur

> Uh, nee, dat zijn turbosound Aspect toppen als ik me niet vergis. Zou het graag een keer horen joost, helemaal top die beukset . Ik dacht trouwens dat je je punishers had verkocht?



Ja inderdaad, dat zijn Turbosound Aspects, en dit is een 'reunie' met de jongens waar ik mn punishers aan verkocht heb  :Wink:  Op 8 november geven we een feessie in de Maassilo: https://www.facebook.com/events/154195804764132/

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

en de handel zit weer in rackjes...


voor het linker rackje waren de connectors nog niet binnen, en voor de andere racken de ep6 voor de subs nog niet... nu wel.....

wat we ermee aansturen:

(foto gemaakt tijdens opbouw... dus uiteraard ging de handel nog omhoog....)

----------


## drbeat

Gave set versterkertjes hoor! Ik heb de versterkers van NesCio01 van hier op het forum gezien, helaas niet gehoord maar een erg goed afgewerkt versterkertje van MC2.. Volgens mij hebben jullie ook beide dezelfde Processor.... 

Vanwaar hebben je versterkertjes van die soort van hoedjes? is dat voor kabels of zo? wat is de achterliggende gedachten van die bakjes?

Ook dit vind ik best wel AMP Porn hoor, hoeven geen stapels labgruppen of Powersoften te zijn.. vind het erg belangrijk dat er goed over na is gedacht, zowel over de wijze van aansluiten, stapeling en zelfs of in een stolp of rackkist. 

en je ziet ook wel dat er bij jullie een wijze is van opbouw en manier van werken. Ieder bedrijf werkt anders en heeft andere opvattingen.. En dat is per type werk en bedrijf afhankelijk en dat vind ik gewoon heel interessant om te lezen en te zien....

Overigens ben ik ook steeds meer geneigd te zeggen dat losse versterkers en speakers meer mijn voorkeur beginnen te krijgen.. 
Ik heb met beiden gewerkt, en van beiden valt wat te zeggen... maar ik heb de beste dingen gehoord van setjes die met een losse processor aangestuurd worden.

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

> Gave set versterkertjes hoor! Ik heb de versterkers van NesCio01 van hier op het forum gezien, helaas niet gehoord maar een erg goed afgewerkt versterkertje van MC2.. Volgens mij hebben jullie ook beide dezelfde Processor.... 
> 
> Vanwaar hebben je versterkertjes van die soort van hoedjes? is dat voor kabels of zo? wat is de achterliggende gedachten van die bakjes?
> 
> Ook dit vind ik best wel AMP Porn hoor, hoeven geen stapels labgruppen of Powersoften te zijn.. vind het erg belangrijk dat er goed over na is gedacht, zowel over de wijze van aansluiten, stapeling en zelfs of in een stolp of rackkist. 
> 
> en je ziet ook wel dat er bij jullie een wijze is van opbouw en manier van werken. Ieder bedrijf werkt anders en heeft andere opvattingen.. En dat is per type werk en bedrijf afhankelijk en dat vind ik gewoon heel interessant om te lezen en te zien....
> 
> Overigens ben ik ook steeds meer geneigd te zeggen dat losse versterkers en speakers meer mijn voorkeur beginnen te krijgen.. 
> Ik heb met beiden gewerkt, en van beiden valt wat te zeggen... maar ik heb de beste dingen gehoord van setjes die met een losse processor aangestuurd worden.



Hey Hallo,

die bakken zijn idd voor de kabels... we hadden deze stolpjes waar eerst binnen racken voor het ev spul in zaten, nu moesten we nieuwe racken maken, en aangezien de processors uit de racken gingen (op 1 na) bleef er plek over. zon kabelbak is meteen makkelijk, meteen de kabels bij.

de rede waarom we voor losse racken hebben gekozen, is dat we nu makkelijk verschillende kleine setjes kunnen maken, of 1 grote, alles is te combineren. op de processors komen overal ackermanns, op de zelfde manier bekabeld. Eigenlijk kan er niets mis zo....

----------


## Gast1401081

en nou ophouden over porn..

----------


## SPS

De achterkant van dit "rackje" lijkt mij veel leuker om te zien! :Smile: 

Komt dit van een carnavalswagen? :Wink:

----------


## PvG

Je hebt nooit genoeg spares... ;-)

Sjeetje, ik vraag me af hoe de onderste ampjes er uitgezien zouden hebben als ze een wat minder solide behuizing zouden hebben... Totaal bijna 4 ton nog-goed ijzer.

----------


## Gast1401081

150 stuks op een stapel ... De ingebouwde hernia zit er ook nog steeds in...

----------


## Outline

> en nou ophouden over porn..



Je was toevallig op de inpakafdeling?

----------


## Hitvision

> Komt dit van een carnavalswagen?



LooooL :Big Grin: 

Hier worden 150 15"Vibes mee aangestuurd  :Smile:

----------


## Outline

> Maar, binnenkort kom ik met een nog iets spectaculairder amp, 4*3200 Watt @4Ohm in 2HE en 15kg zwaar, deze worden onder mijn eigen merk Brooklyn Audio op de markt gebracht. En niemand die deze amps als lab clones kan betitelen want Lab Gruppen maakt deze niet. To be continued.



Hoe is het met die versterker van je? Wanneer kunnen we 'm verwachten?

En klopt het dat jij je nieuwe lijn met modules van Powersoft gaat aansturen?





> Inmiddels behoorlijk achterhaald met 'slechts' 1200 Watt@4Ohm in 3HE met een gewicht van 13kg.
> Met één ampje nog niet zo'n probleem maar waar je met de D12 12HE nodig hebt voor 8 kanaaltjes heb je met mijn ethisch onverantwoorde clones niet meer dan 4HE nodig bij de helft van het gewicht en het dubbele vermogen.
> Eén nadeel; op mijn amps kun je geen ping-pong spelen.



2 puntjes nog:
1. Je vergeet de processing voor jouw rack. Kom je op 5He. Scheelt nog altijd, maar toch.
2. Die kasten van D&B hebben helemaal niet zo veel vermogen nodig om te presteren. Dan kom je met minder zware versterkers ook heel goed weg. Zie catalogus zou ik zeggen...





> Tourracks zijn besteld maar nog niet leverbaar, zodra ze er zijn post ik gegarandeerd wat foto's.



Zijn de tourracken nog steeds niet binnen?

Ook vraag ik me af hoe straks het importeursschap voor NL & BE verdeeld gaat worden nu de NL-importeur onder Keymusic valt...

----------


## Peter Vanhove

> Zijn de tourracken nog steeds niet binnen?
> 
> Ook vraag ik me af hoe straks het importeursschap voor NL & BE verdeeld gaat worden nu de NL-importeur onder Keymusic valt...



De tourracken zijn inderdaad nog niet binnen, anders had ik wel al een foto geplaatst.
De reden van de vertraging is de vele prototypes van de case, en de ACP1 die veel meer werk gekost heeft dan oorspronkelijk voorzien (probeer jij maar eens voor 10u zekeringen, connectoren en bekabeling in een 3u rackje te krijgen).
Bijkomende reden was dat Vera36 absolute prioriteit kreeg, ondertussen zijn hiervan de eerste paar honderden kasten uitgeleverd.
Als laatste reden is het compleet herschrijven van de presets voor alle systemen. Nu dat naast Powersoft, ook Lab Gruppen aangeboden wordt, moesten alle presets compatibel op de 2 platformen gemaakt worden, een monniken werk wat nu al meer dan een jaar aan de gang is.
Wij zijn momenteel deze presets aan het testen voor ze heel binnenkort vrijgegeven worden.

Aan het importeurschap veranderd uiteraard niks, Euro P.A. doet België en Luxemburg, Mworks doet Nederland, ook al heeft Mworks nu een Belgische baas, daar zijn reeds vanaf dag 1 tussen alle betrokken partijen afspraken in gemaakt.

----------


## Outline

Dat het voor de Powersofts moeilijk wordt om alles in 3He en 28cm diep te krijgen, kan ik wel geloven. Zeker met de benodigde fysieke scheiding van stroom en signaal. Voorkant is bekend, achterop dan blijkbaar 6/7 automaten, 6 contactdozen, 12 speakon chassisdelen (eigenwijze Italianen...) en signaal. Of ze moeten zo slim zijn (waar ik van uit ga) dat ze (minimaal) de speakon als draad naar buiten brengen in groepen van 4 in een wartel. Ander gaat het niet echt passen...

Wat dat betreft zijn die PLM's een stuk eenvoudiger: 32A single phase in dus die hoef je iig niet af te zekeren. Hou je alleen de contactdoos voor over. Speakon kan ook makkelijk: Per PLM een 8-polige speakon en je bent klaar. Daar wordt die achterkant een stuk overzichtelijker van!

Van wat ik begreep, waren de presets voor de PLM's toch al lang klaar? Er zijn iig al diverse sets die draaien met PLM's onderweg (oa in Duitsland). Of is dat allemaal nog testfase?

Persoonlijk hoop ik dat er enkele presets voor de IDP beschikbaar komen. Denk aan B15, M6, M8, M10, C12 en C15. Dus voor de kleinere setjes en monitoren. Dan trekt de verhouding versterker/speaker niet zo krom bij aanschaf.

Wat betreft dat importeursschap en de verdeling: M-Works mogen ze van mij er best uitgooien. Roep ik al enkele jaren. Waarom? Omdat ik het nou niet bepaald de fijnste toko vind. En qua verkooppunten is het natuurlijk ook janken met alleen Feedback als verkooppunt. Zal me verder maar even inhouden voordat het een rant wordt...

Laat ik het zo zeggen: Indien ik TW aanschaf, kom ik gezellig bij jullie buurten!

----------


## Peter Vanhove

De Tour racken met Powersoft K3DSP AES versterkers worden deze week geleverd, en zijn meteen te zien op onze TW AUDiO demodagen.
Zondag 30/03/14 en Dinsdag 01/04/14 in Flight 90 te Opwijk (B), beide dagen van 10:00 tot 19:00
https://www.google.be/maps/place/Fli...c44b152216b700

Meer info over beide demodagen kan je vinden op onze webisite 
http://www.euro-pa.be

Of op onze Facebook pagina :
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Euro-...53523478093824

Inschrijven Dag 1 https://www.facebook.com/events/229020917285653/
Inschrijven Dag 2 https://www.facebook.com/events/668423886534631/

We kijken alvast uit naar uw komst, er is voldoende parking, drank iets knabbelbaar, en misschien wel een kleine attentie  :Cool: 

Na de demodagen post ik hier wel enkele foto's van de racken, kan je zolang niet wachten, dan moet je maar langskomen  :Smile:

----------


## Peter Vanhove

De Tour racken in vol ornaat, en ietjes meer.
www.facebook.com/153523478093824/photos/a.534834573296044.1073741851.153523478093824/536744123105089/?type=3&theater
Morgen 01/04 nog in levende lijve te bekijken in Opwijk (B) van 10:00 tot 19:00
www.facebook.com/events/668423886534631/

----------


## DrumFreak

De nieuwe D80 versterkers voor Rent Audio 
Gaaf !!!

----------


## Big Bang

Mooi spul, maar de rackjes worden zo wel saai  :Cool: .

Op deze foto lijk het net of dat er geen handvatten op de de binnenracken zitten. Ligt dat aan de foto of is dat een bewuste keuze?

Is het nou praktisch om altijd minimaal 12 kantjes versterkers mee te moeten slepen? Of komen/zijn er ook nog rackjes met minder amps?

Anyway, congrats me de aanschaf toch wel mooi stukje techniek!

----------


## MusicSupport

> De nieuwe D80 versterkers voor Rent Audio 
> Gaaf !!!



Dan moet je wel goed de naam vermelden Drumfreak. Soundrent uit Castricum is de eigenaar van deze schatjes.

----------


## qvt

Mooie amps maar wel heeeel erg jammer dat ze niet gewoon in de nieuwe 3weg racken zitten..

----------


## CyberNBD

Dit topic maar eens nieuw leven inblazen:

Onderstaand de nieuwe PLM amps / ampracken die ik sinds begin dit jaar in huis heb naast de conventionele MC2 en QSC PL amps

Deze horen bij de Turbosound Flashline/FlexArray set maar zijn inmiddels ook met veel plezier ingezet op floodlight, monitors etc.

----------


## qvt

> Dit topic maar eens nieuw leven inblazen:
> 
> Onderstaand de nieuwe PLM amps / ampracken die ik sinds begin dit jaar in huis heb naast de conventionele MC2 en QSC PL amps
> 
> Deze horen bij de Turbosound Flashline/FlexArray set maar zijn inmiddels ook met veel plezier ingezet op floodlight, monitors etc.



Nice! Ben erg benieuwd naar het flashline systeem, zou het wel eens willen horen maar kom het nooit tegen helaas.

----------


## speakertech

Ik ben benieuwd hoe het systeem met de deksels in elkaar zit zonder dekselprofielen.

Speakertech

----------


## vasco

Op de foto te zien zitten er deurtjes in de kisten gebouwd aan de rechter kant.

----------


## speakertech

Verrek, ja zeg, had ik niet gezien.
Zitten er dan binnenframes in de racks? Het moet ook nog allemaal roadproof zijn?
Hoe oogt het als de kisten gesloten zijn?
In elk geval kom je niet meer om in rondslingerende deksels, deie meestal aan het eind van de show ergens weggelegd zijn op een plaats die je niet weet..

Speakertech

----------


## CyberNBD

@QVT: stuur mij even een PM of mailtje, dan laat ik je weten als ik het flashline weer ergens heb hangen en ben je welkom om te komen luisteren.

@Speakertech:  er zitten idd frames in.  Die hangen met rubbers weer aan de boven- en onderplaat.  Op die manier blijven de zijkanten vrij voor de schuifdeurtjes.  Je trekt ze dus naar voren en klapt ze dicht.

Binnenwerk:


Rackjes dicht:

----------


## speakertech

Dat ziet er toch heel strak uit

----------


## Big Bang

Aan het begin van de zomer heb ik een paar nieuwe rackjes gemaakt:
voorkant
achterkant

----------


## john-xr3i

Ziet er netjes uit!
waarom heb je de helft van de chassisdelen voor de aansluitplaat
gezet?

verder niks op aan te merken hoor.

----------


## Big Bang

> Ziet er netjes uit!
> waarom heb je de helft van de chassisdelen voor de aansluitplaat
> gezet?



Thanks. Het is een 3mm plaat. De speakons en powercons kunnen dan niet achter de plaat. De ethercons (feed trough) kunnen er niet makkelijk voor, dus dan maar zo. Achteraf had ik misschien voor de speakons en powercons 1mm aan de achterkant weg kunnen laten frezen, maar ik ga daar geen nieuwe paneeltjes voor maken.

----------


## MusicXtra

Denk niet dat je er een klus door mis gaat lopen.  :Cool:

----------


## john-xr3i

> Denk niet dat je er een klus door mis gaat lopen.



Dat denk ik ook helemaal niet, maar was benieuwd naar de rede hiervan.

----------


## speakertech

> Thanks. Het is een 3mm plaat. De speakons en powercons kunnen dan niet achter de plaat. De ethercons (feed trough) kunnen er niet makkelijk voor, dus dan maar zo. Achteraf had ik misschien voor de speakons en powercons 1mm aan de achterkant weg kunnen laten frezen, maar ik ga daar geen nieuwe paneeltjes voor maken.



3mm? Als ik het goed zie, zijn aan de platen flenzen omgezet. De radius toont dat het bijna geen 3mm dik kan zijn, dat kun je zo scherp niet zetten.
Wat wel vaak een probleem is bij Speakon en Powercon, dat bij montage langs de achterzijde, op wat dikkere montageplaten, de stekers en daarvan de lockpen tegen de bevestigingsschroef aan komen. Ik denk dat Neutrik ooit eens een foute keuze heeft gemaakt met de D-connectoren en de bevestigingsgaten op de verkeerde hoeken heeft gezet. dat kan dus nooit meer veranderen. Een goede oplossing is dan het gebruik van verzonken schroeven. Kruiskopjes in lensvorm geven een heel mooi resultaat. Is wel wat meer werk om de gaten te soevereinen. maar als je toch al zelf je platen ponst en boort, kan dat er nog wel bij.

Overigens pluggen vastpoppen, doe ik niet graag.

Speakertech

----------


## Big Bang

> 3mm? Als ik het goed zie, zijn aan de platen flenzen omgezet.



Je ziet het niet goed  :Wink: . Juist omdat de randen niet omgezet zijn, is er een 10*10mm kokerprofieltje tegenaan gepopt aan de bovenkant.




> Wat wel vaak een probleem is bij Speakon en Powercon, dat bij montage langs de achterzijde, op wat dikkere montageplaten, de stekers en daarvan de lockpen tegen de bevestigingsschroef aan komen. Ik denk dat Neutrik ooit eens een foute keuze heeft gemaakt met de D-connectoren en de bevestigingsgaten op de verkeerde hoeken heeft gezet. dat kan dus nooit meer veranderen.



Ze hadden ook de draairichting voor het vergrendelen de andere kant op kunnen maken.




> Overigens pluggen vastpoppen, doe ik niet graag.



Sneller en betrouwbaarder dan schroeven imo. Bij de plastic pluggen (speakon en powercon) moet je alleen niet vergeten om er een 3mm metalen ringetje achter te doen, anders trek je ze wel eens kapot.

----------


## arneblommaert

> Dit topic maar eens nieuw leven inblazen:
> 
> Onderstaand de nieuwe PLM amps / ampracken die ik sinds begin dit jaar in huis heb naast de conventionele MC2 en QSC PL amps
> 
> Deze horen bij de Turbosound Flashline/FlexArray set maar zijn inmiddels ook met veel plezier ingezet op floodlight, monitors etc.



Dit is heel erg WOW! Wat een kicken set man!! Ik hou zelf van QSC PL. Maar een rackje PLM's met dolby lake hmmm.. Jammer genoeg is men buidel niet zo diep  :Wink: .

----------

